# Маразм крепчал или что творится на белом свете



## thyrex

"Ну, погоди!" теперь разрешен для 18+

http://deti.mail.ru/news/roditeljam/nu_pogodi_pod_zapretom/


----------



## Сашка

как пропаганда насилия или гомосексуализма?


----------



## akok

капец


----------



## Кирилл

а так же маша и медведь,том и джерри,губка боб...
с десяток мультов.
ученые очень важные отрытия сделали...


----------



## Sfera

Сашка написал(а):


> как пропаганда насилия или гомосексуализма?


зоо и педофилии((

Правильно народ говорит:"Зачем им развитые дети"


----------



## Severnyj

Зато:

http://www.rg.ru/2012/08/28/reg-szfo/predmet-anons.html


----------



## Sfera

Продолжение
http://www.interfax-russia.ru/kaleidoscope.asp?id=339948


----------



## Mila

Дожили...
Петрушка-наркотик, мультики ...:mda: Может, мы не такие, что так реагируем


----------



## Сашка

А тех кто разрешает своим детям смотреть такие мультики - приравнять к террористам ))))


----------



## Кирилл

я вот иного не поиму...смотрел тут мультик про каких то винов японских....
так там у дам такие буфера,такие наряды,пельмени и....поцелуи,что доработать и в фильмы для взрослых путевка!
почему эту гадость никто не запретит?!


----------



## shestale

А вот и первый...по крайней мере первый, который встретил я, анекдот на эту тему 

- А вы знаете, чем ваш ребенок за гаражами занимается?
- И чем же?
- "Ну, погоди!" на четверых смотрят.
- Прибью заразу!


----------



## Sfera

*shestale*, политические анекдоты распространяешь?))))))))))

если честно, то клиника какая-то с мультиками...
Побочный продукт цивилизации: идиот с высшим образованием


----------



## shestale

Как у нас говорят, "за что купил, за то и продал"


----------



## Кирилл

такое впечатление что в еврозоне работает аппарат бредоносов ,импортированный с запада...
все чаще в новостях появляется откровенный бред.
не буду отходить от темы мультиков,но замечу что данная тенднция повседневна и повсеместна.
жуть с ружьем.
какова цель?


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> жуть с ружьем.
> какова цель?


чтобы все стали дебилами, не думали даже заводить детей, а лучше сразу сдохли


----------



## Кирилл

пойду убьюсь ап стену!!
слава богу есть я, который не даст мне им меня зомбировать...


----------



## iskander-k

Sfera написал(а):


> если честно, то клиника какая-то с мультиками...


Шумиха поднялась из-за сходного названия обычного советского мультика и порно,
таких сходных названий множество. Наберите в гугли названия и найдете кучу порнухи с названиями многих старых советских мультфильмов .


----------



## Кирилл

iskander-k написал(а):


> Наберите в гугли названия и найдете кучу порнухи


бррр....


----------



## Severnyj

Продолжение:

Буратино могут признать экстремистом


----------



## shestale

Я уже не удивляюсь ни чему...кефир - алкоголь, петрушка - наркотик...


----------



## Ip_MEN

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> ...смотрел тут мультик....
> так там у дам такие буфера...


Вот наверное такие "зрители" и занимаются фигней.  Я вот с корешом недавно смотрел военный фильм, так он мне после фильма, с восторгом рассказывал, как у медсестры, в дождь соски сквозь халат проступили. Я ему "это пуговицы", а он уперся "соски и все". На спор пересмотрели, пуговицы. Каждый видит и ишет в меру своей испорченности.


----------



## Сашка

тоже запретят до 18


----------



## Drongo

Торренты и интернеты никто не отменял, будут крутить по телевидению после 23-00, ради Бога. Накачаю все серии и буду смотреть вообще в _любое_ время, по столько раз, сколько захочу. :biggrin:


----------



## Сашка

зато читать книгу "как взрослеет мое тело" !осторожно, веселые картинки и прочая камасутра! как раз для детишек) - статья в КП


----------



## akok

*"Народный собор" усмотрел на пакетах молока гей-символику"*

подали в Генеральную прокуратуру просьбу проверить радугу, изображенную на пакетах кефира и молока "Веселый молочник" производства компании "Вимм-Билль-Данн", на предмет "пропаганды гомосексуализма".

"Это международный символ гомосексуального движения. Я считаю, что это открытая пропаганда порока. Мы будем всех убеждать, чтобы народ этого не покупал. Это можно считать их заговором - устраивать такую пропаганду", - сказал Интерфаксу лидер петербургского отделения "Народного собора" Анатолий Артюх.

Ранее организация снискала скандальную славу, Нажать осудив августовский 
концерт Мадонны в Санкт-Петербурге и выказав желание подать в суд на его организаторов. 

На концерте Мадонна выступила против закона о "пропаганде гомосексуализма": во время исполнения песни Human Nature певица осталась в бюстгальтере и повернулась к залу спиной, на которой было написано No fear.

www.bbc.co.uk

_________________________________________
*Черный властелин одобряет*:


----------



## Severnyj

*Российские чиновники намерены запретить анонимность в Интернет*

*Использование анонимайзеров может стать причиной административной ответственности в виде выплаты штрафа.*

Государственная Дума РФ запретит пользователям сети Интернет использовать программное обеспечение, которое скрывает информационные данные и IP-адреса пользователей. Использование так называемых анонимайзеров может повлечь за собой административную ответственность в виде штрафа, либо же блокирование доступа в Интернет провайдером. Об этом сообщают «Известия». 

Это решение властей связано с тем, что анонимайзеры позволяют пользователям посещать заблокированные правительством интернет-ресурсы. Об этом свидетельствует опыт Китая и Белоруссии. В этих странах пользователи при помощи анонимайзеров успешно посещают порталы, доступ к которым был ограничен властями. 

В России планируют запретить использование прокси-серверов, браузеров со встроенным анонимайзером, а также web-серверов - автономных сайтов, при помощи которых пользователи могут без установления специальных программ переходить с измененным IP-адресом на блокируемый сайт. 

Соответствующие поправки будут внесены в Федеральный закон «Об информации, информационных технологиях и информационной безопасности», а также в закон «О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и развитию». 

Отметим, что автором поправок является депутат Ярослав Нилов, который заявил, что вопрос об их принятии будет рассматриваться Госдумой. 

«У нас сейчас создается комитет по информационной политике, информационным технологиям и связи, и на нем мы планируем обсудить возможность и целесообразность введения запрета на использование программного обеспечения, которое позволяет маскироваться в интернете, — заявил Нилов. — Это вполне логичное решение после того как мы приняли поправки о возможности блокирования сайтов, содержащих запрещенную законом информацию».

Источник


----------



## Сашка

все уйдут в deep web


----------



## SNS-amigo

А к какому допустимому возрасту принадлежит SafeZone?


----------



## Кирилл

*SNS-amigo*, +++!


----------



## Кирилл

я тут дорогой рассказал недавно про эту маразму-она выдала любопытный вариант...
ну тогда что не запрещают игрушки,полотенца и прочее символизирующее героев запретных мультов?!


----------



## Severnyj

*Роскомнадзор требует закрыть детям доступ к публичным Wi-Fi-сетям*

Принимая подобное решение, чиновники ссылаются на поправки к закону «О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и (или) развитию».

Как сообщает издание «Ведомости», в среду, 3 октября текущего года, Роскомнадзор провел совещание с представителями СМИ, на котором заместитель руководителя ведомства Максим Ксензов заявил, что доступ несовершеннолетних к публичным Wi-Fi-сетям должен быть ограничен.

По словам представителя Роскомнадзора Владимира Пикова, ведомство должно подготовить рекомендации по введению возрастных ограничений. «Возможно, это будет происходить так же, как при продаже алкоголя: если продавец сомневается в возрасте покупателя, то просит предъявить паспорт»,- цитируют чиновника «Ведомости».

Отметим, что до заявления Роскомнадзора Интернет-провайдеры по запросу владельцев публичных точек Wi-Fi-доступа блокировали только ресурсы с контентом «для взрослых». Теперь же ведомство требует полностью ограничить свободное подключение к публичным Wi-Fi-сетям.

По мнению представителей Роскомнадзора, свободный доступ к всемирной Сети может спровоцировать совершение детьми действий, представляющих угрозу их жизни или здоровью, а также пропагандировать использование нецензурных выражений, курение, употребление алкоголя и наркотиков, жестокое поведение и отрицание семейных ценностей.

Источник


----------



## Сашка

почему детям запрещают ресурсы с контентом для взрослых и в то же время печатают камасутру для детей?


----------



## Severnyj

Запрещать вообще нельзя - необходимо разъяснять. Как говорит один мой знакомый: хочешь что бы о чем-то все узнали - запрети это.
Запрещение - это порочная практика. Еще более порочная практика - замалчивание.


----------



## Sandor

*Роскомнадзор передумал лишать детей общественного Wi-Fi*

Роскомнадзор не намерен ограничивать возраст пользователей беспроводных сетей Wi-Fi, действующих в общественных местах, передает РИА Новости со ссылкой на главу ведомства Александра Жарова.
Жаров пояснил, что средства массовой информации неверно истолковали слова его заместителя Максима Ксензова, сказанные в среду, 3 октября, на совещании с представителями интернет-СМИ. По версии "Ведомостей", Ксензов заявил, что к сетям Wi-Fi в парках, гостиницах и торговых центрах нельзя подключать людей младше 18 лет.

Как будет реализовано ограничение на практике, Ксензов не уточнил, но еще один представитель Роскомнадзора, Владимир Пиков, предположил, что пускать в Сеть лиц, чей возраст вызывает сомнения, можно по предъявлению паспорта.

Александр Жаров отметил, что вместо блокирования доступа Роскомнадзор хочет привлечь внимание к "проблеме неконтролируемого распространения информации" в сетях, развернутых в общественных местах. Необходимость контролировать данные проистекает из закона "О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и развитию".

Закон вступил в действие в России 1 сентября. Он предусматривает деление информационной продукции на несколько возрастных категорий с целью оградить детей от сцен насилия, нецензурных ругательств, сцен употребления алкоголя и табака и так далее.

источник


----------



## shestale

*Немец два года искал, где припарковал автомобиль*

Жителя города Мюнхен в Германии воссоединили с его автомобилем спустя два года после того, как он потерял его. Мужчина забыл, где он припарковал свою машину, и ни он, ни полиция не могли найти ее целых два года. В 2010 году после ночной пьянки с друзьями, мужчина, имя которого не было афишировано, не смог найти свой автомобиль. Мужчина обыскал место парковки и все окрестные места, но не найдя ничего сообщил о пропаже в полицию.

Полицейские нашли автомобиль лишь накануне по чистой случайности, когда инспектор дорожного движения заметил, что на машине наклеен старый техталон, и сообщил об этом начальству. Автомобиль был найден в 4 километрах о того места, где, согласно воспоминаниям владельца, он должен был быть припаркован. "Владелец автомобиля был полностью уверен, что оставил автомобиль именно там, где сказал, но оказалось, что машина была далеко от того места", — рассказала пресс-секретарь полиции Александр Лоренц.
источник


----------



## Severnyj

*В Оренбурге Ubuntu считается вредным для здоровья и развития детей*

*Местные провайдеры на один день заблокировали доступ ко всем ресурсам, содержащим слово ubuntu.*

Провайдеры Оренбургской области вчера, 17 октября, заблокировали доступ к сайту c дистрибутивом Ubuntu, а также ко всем остальным сайтам, в которых есть слово ubuntu. Официальной причиной блокировки доступа к материалам, связанным с этим дистрибутивом Linux, являлся федеральный закон «О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и развитию».







«У меня вся школа на ubuntu, репозитории все недоступны теперь, даже маленького пакета не скачать. Кто-нибудь может прокомментировать, что это такое и что за дискриминация?», - заявила на форуме "Портала информационной и технической поддержки ПО образовательных учреждений РФ" заместитель директора одной из местных школ Наталия Куркина.

В этой же теме член школьной администрации посетовала на то, что купить официальную лицензию к Windows по цене, которая назначена для школ, невозможно, так как муниципальные власти дали четкое указание переходить на СПО, но при этом покупать официальную лицензию за полную цену все же приходится.

Сегодня, после того, как местные СМИ попытались узнать о причинах блокировки ресурсов Ubuntu, сайт дистрибутива стал вновь доступным в Оренбургской области.

Источник


----------



## Sandor

*Google угрожает исключить сайты французских медиа из поисковика*

Google пригрозил исключить сайты французских медиа из результатов, которые выдает поисковик компании. Такая мера может стать ответом на инициативу властей Франции ввести налог за вход на определенные страницы в интернете, сообщает «Би-би-си».

Ранее правительство ФРГ представило законопроект, по которому, в случае его одобрения парламентом страны, Google должен будет производить отчисления германским издательским домам за упоминание ссылок на их статьи в интернете. Чиновники говорят, что речь идет «об элементарном признании авторского права». Власти Франции решили поддержать инициативу коллег.

В свою очередь руководство американского интернет-поисковика с подобной трактовкой категорически не согласно. Google отмечает, что приводит ссылки на материалы, которые уже находятся в свободном доступе.

Владельцы ряда газет подчеркивают, что их прибыль упала из-за растущей конкуренции со стороны он-лайн источников, в то время как Google получает огромные прибыли от рекламы, демонстрируемой наряду с результатами поиска.

Источник


----------



## Sfera

Severnyj написал(а):


> Принимая подобное решение, чиновники ссылаются на поправки к закону «О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и (или) развитию».


Власть, к сожалению, чаще переходит из рук в руки, чем из головы в голову. 

а вот, собственно, на чем воспитываются наши дети. Не поленитесь, вникните в суть стишкоФ


----------



## Кирилл

про медведя:

С МАРМЕЛАДОМ В БОРОДЕ К СВОЕМУ ПАПАШЕ....
Ъ
Ы...
ЭПИЧЕСКАЯ ХРЕНЬ!!!!!
БРАВО!
АФФТАР ЖЖОТЬ...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 7 секунд_
это для детнаркодома сказки?!


----------



## Severnyj

*Орловская прокуратура требует закрытия доступа к Википедии*

*Правоохранительные органы обнаружили нецензурные выражения на одной из страниц онлайн-энциклопедии.*

Прокурор Советского района г. Орла обратился к интернет-провайдеру ЗАО «Ресурс-Связь» с требованием о закрытии доступа к странице «Русский мат» на сайте Wikipedia студентам Лицея №22. Эта информация появилась на сайте прокуратуры 22 октября текущего года. Помимо этого, правоохранительные органы также требуют блокировки ресурса развлекательного центра «Версаль».

По заявлению представителей прокуратуры указанная страница в Википедии содержит нецензурные выражения, а на сайте «Версаля» пропагандируется употребление «веселящего газа». В настоящее время соответствующий иск подан на рассмотрение в Советский районный суд Орла.

Представители провайдера «Ресурс-связь» выложили в интернет копии обращения ( страница 1 , страница 2 ), поступившего от прокуратуры. Однако в компании отмечают, что технически не смогут заблокировать одну страницу, и поэтому доступ может быть закрыт ко всему сайту «Википедии».

Источник


----------



## Sandor

*В фильме Вуди Аллена нашли незаконную цитату из Фолкнера*

Наследники прав на литературное творчество Уильяма Фолкнера подали в суд на компанию Sony Pictures Classics. Они утверждают, что выпущенный ею фильм Вуди Аллена "Полночь в Париже" нарушает авторские права на поздний роман писателя "Реквием по монахине", сообщает Variety.
Поводом для иска в Федеральный суд Миссисипи стала фраза, которую произносит главный герой фильма, сыгранный Оуэном Уилсоном. Голливудский сценарист Гил Пендер путешествует во времени и встречается с богемой 1920-х. Описывая свои путешествия, он произносит: "Прошлое не умерло! А это даже не прошлое. Знаете, кто это сказал? Фолкнер. И он был прав. Кстати, его я тоже знаю, встретил как-то на званом обеде". Точная цитата из романа - "Прошлое не бывает мертво" (The past is never dead. It's not even past).

Владельцы фолкнеровских прав утверждают, что Sony должна была спросить разрешения на использование фразы. Ответчик пока не выступал с комментариями.

"Реквием по монахине" был опубликован в 1951 году. "Полночь в Париже" вышла в 2011 году, с тех пор Вуди Аллен уже успел выпустить еще один фильм - "Римские приключения".

Источник


----------



## Сашка

Все больше новостей из разных стран, говорящих о том, что человечество потихоньку сходит с ума
подборка маразмов


----------



## Drongo

> А в соседней Швеции в 2010 году организовали первый экспериментальный детский сад "Эгалиа" ("Равенство"). Малышей там отучают от местоимений "han" ("он") и "hon" ("она"). Учат ко всем подряд обращаться "hen" - это что-то вроде "оно", ни мальчик, ни девочка. Такое обращение сегодня популярно у геев и лесбиянок. А дальше, мол, пусть дети свой пол выбирают сами.


Нууу, в социалистических странах все были товарищами. Товарищ Сашка - пройдите-ка в кабинет к товарищу акок и Товарищ Сфера, вас ждут в кабинете товарищей студентов. :biggrin: Но мужчиной и женщиной они от этого названия быть не переставали. Зато "оно" звучит унизительно, ни то ни сё.


> Все, что требуется, чтобы в одночасье стать сказочно богатым - влюбить в себя 33-летнюю девушку из Гонконга. Фантастическую награду посулил ее отец, один из богатейших гонконгцев 76-летний Сесил Чао Шецзюн.


Недавно слышал эту новость.


> Любой здоровый мужчина, достигший 18 лет, мог принести сперму в 200-граммовом контейнере и получить вознаграждение. За дозу сулили 100 гривен (около 380 российских рублей). Донорам сказали, что собранный биоматериал пойдет в Одессу, в Центр биологических исследований, где из него делают элитную женскую косметику.


Бедные женщины, мажутся хз чем, а оно вон что такое. :biggrin: Но мужики в этом случае ещё беднее, столько труда и всё коту под хвост. )))


> Возможно, кража не привлекла бы к себе внимания, если бы не одна деталь: в банке находились человеческие экскременты.
> Впрочем, в этом видится повод для оптимизма: в отличие от художественного вдохновения это ведь вполне естественный и постоянно восполняемый ресурс любого гения


Брееееед!!! В любом медучреждении на сдаче анализов таких "шедевров" на любой цвет и вкус.


> Японская полиция арестовала родственников человека, считавшегося самым старым жителем Токио. Оказалось, тот скончался еще 32 года назад, а близкие хранили дома его мумифицированный труп, продолжая получать пенсию. Таким образом они присвоили 9 млн иен (более 100 тыс. долларов).


Не хилая пенсия ~1000+$ в месяц...


----------



## shestale

*Суд вернул грабителю украденные им деньги*

Венский суд вернул мужчине, ограбившему банк, в котором он когда-то работал, украденные им деньги. Разбирательство о том, что делать с деньгами, проходило с марта по октябрь 2012 года. В деле речь идет о преступлении, совершенном в 1993 году. Тогда работник венского банка Отто Ньюман организовал ограбление финансового учреждения. Двое его приятелей пришли в банк в день смены Отто и все вместе они разыграли преступление. Тогда из банка было вынесено 2,3 миллиона шиллингов (167 тысяч евро по нынешнему курсу), а также золотые слитки и монеты.

В ходе расследования удалось обнаружить лишь часть денег, остальное же позднее сам Ньюман вернул в суде. Деньги были переданы на хранение в министерство юстиции Австрии. До настоящего времени деньги не запросил обратно ни банк, ни страховая компания, работавшая 19 лет назад с финансовым учреждением.

Весной 2012 года суд взялся разбираться с невостребованными деньгами и пришел к выводу, что их можно вернуть бывшему подсудимому Ньюману, который был осужден на семь лет, но из тюрьмы его отпустили раньше, через три с половиной года. Оказалось, что банк получил деньги по страховке. Страховой компании было возвращено золото (по договору с банком оно принадлежало именно фирме), и с 1993 года оно только поднялось в цене.

Тогда суд связался с бывшим адвокатом Ньюмана и велел ему передать деньги своему экс-клиенту. Юрист, не поверив в такое развитие событий, сам позвонил в банк и страховую компанию и выяснил, что ни та, ни другая организация действительно не имеют претензий на деньги. В итоге на счет Ньюмана недавно были переведены 63 тысячи евро. Адвокат отметил, что его клиент был очень удивлен таким решением суда, но от денег отказываться не стал.
источник


----------



## Кирилл

у нас такое точно не прокатит....


----------



## Sfera




----------



## shestale

*8 класс* - время привыкать к реальной жизни помаленьку...)))


----------



## Drongo

ещё и звезда смахивает на выдержку из магических заклинаний.


----------



## Severnyj

*Чиновники усложнят россиянам покупки в зарубежных интернет-магазинах*

Министерство связи собирается пересмотреть условия, по которым россияне покупают товары в иностранных интернет-магазинах. Об этом заявил заместитель министра связи и массовых коммуникаций России Денис Свердлов, сообщает портал «Деловая среда».

«Основная проблема сегодня в том, что заказать за границей дешевле, чем купить в России», – пояснил Свердлов. Он добавил, что отечественные предприниматели, ведущие онлайн-торговлю в стране, считают такую ситуацию неправильной.

Согласно действующим правилам, покупки в зарубежных интернет-магазинах не облагаются НДС и таможенными платежами, если сумма приобретений составляет не более 40 тысяч рублей в месяц. По словам Свердлова, для пересмотра условий в Минсвязи создана рабочая группа, однако какие изменения планируются чиновниками, он не сообщил.

Ранее на проходившем в Москве форуме «Открытые инновации» гендиректор интернет-магазина KupiVip Оскар Хартманн сравнил Россию с огромной зоной duty free. Хартманн отметил, что сейчас интернет-ритейлерам выгоднее не открывать бизнес в России, а создавать компании за границей и посылать товары россиянам, экономя на таможенных и налоговых платежах.

Согласно данным компании Fast Lane Ventures, в 2010-2011 годах объем интернет-торговли в России увеличился на два миллиарда долларов и достиг $10,5 млрд. Данных о том, сколько товаров россияне покупают в зарубежных интернет-магазинах, нет. По некоторым оценкам, около трети международных посылок, поступающих россиянам, оказываются покупками в онлайн-магазинах. 

Источник


----------



## Кирилл

ага...зачем нам делать какие то телодвижения в сторону оптимизации бизнеса,когда можно тупо замучать конкурента.
Кстати новость дня:
В Москве предложено ввести налог 2 % на..удовольствие.
формулировка предложения еще болеее бредовая чем само предложение:


> Предполагается, что размер налога будет составлять около 2% от доходов заведения, но точная сумма будет зависеть от места расположения и сферы деятельности, пишет газета "Известия". По задумке авторов законопроекта, взимать налог следует со всех досуговых центров: ресторанов, ночных клубов, кинотеатров, музеев, спортзалов и саун.
> Для расчета взимаемой суммы город предлагается поделить на несколько зон: чем ближе к центру - тем больше налог.
> Введение налога должно убить сразу двух зайцев: пополнить городскую казну и упростить контроль увеселительных заведений властями.





> Людям мешает наличие близлежащих развлекательных заведений,налог позволит помочь людям справиться с дискомфортом...


КП ФМ
КАК ЭТО ПОМОЖЕТ ЛЮДЯМ?!


----------



## Arbitr

Severnyj написал(а):


> Согласно действующим правилам, покупки в зарубежных интернет-магазинах не облагаются НДС и таможенными платежами, если сумма приобретений составляет не более 40 тысяч рублей в месяц.


не знаю откуда взята информация.. 
лично я знаком с другими правилами
При получении товара посылкой сумма товара + стоимость пересылки не должны превышать 200 евро иначе с товара может быть взят налог даже если этот товар б.у
кроме того таможенник может применить индикативные цены.. то есть к примеру телефон А который я покупаю в штатах стоит 150 баков + пересылка 50 то есть в сумму до 200 евро я укладываюсь, однако таможенник может заявить что данный телефон на территории страны стоит 200 баков плюс пересылка и сумма более 200 евро...и соотв налог.
кроме того даже если с индикативными ценами сумма менее 200 евро, но имеет вид товарной партии, к примеру 20 флешек по 5 баков, к ней так же могут примеить налогообложение.
Данный вопрос я очень хорошо изучил когда в прошлом году в сингапуре затопило все нафиг и цены на винты зимой у нас взлетели в 3 раза, хотел завозить.


Severnyj написал(а):


> если сумма приобретений составляет не более 40 тысяч рублей в месяц.


явно что то не то
правила налогообложения можно почиать здесь


----------



## Severnyj

*Правительство РФ намерено ввести запрет на торренты*

*В связи со вступлением страны в ВТО власти собираются инициировать борьбу с «нелегальным контентом».*

Согласно деталям проекта Минэкономразвития по основным направлениям деятельности правительства до 2018 года, ведомство предложило властям развернуть масштабную борьбу с распространением в сети Интернет «нелегального контента, в том числе с использованием торрентов». Это связано с тем, что одним из условий членства в ВТО является защита интеллектуальной собственности.

В ходе общения с журналистами «Ведомостей» представитель Минкомсвязи Екатерина Осадчая пояснила, что регулирование торрентов является лишь одной из согласованных мер, которые будут приниматься в ближайшем будущем.

По ее словам, более конкретные действия будут разрабатываться с участием других заинтересованных ведомств. В качестве примера Осадчая привела реестр запрещенных web-сайтов (zapret-info.gov.ru), содержащих противоправный контент, регулированием которого занимается Роскомнадзор.

Вместе с тем, директор по развитию телекомактивов группы «Мортон» Алхас Мирзабеков сообщил, что торрент-сервисы, генерирующие по разным данным 50-80% пользовательского трафика в Сети контролировать нельзя. По мнению Мирзабекова стоит пытаться контролировать распространение торрент-файлов, путем принятия нормативно-правовых актов, обязывающих пользователей таких ресурсов проходить обязательную регистрацию.

В свою очередь, президент антипиратской ассоциации «Русский щит» Олег Яшин уверен, что менять законодательство бессмысленно, поскольку закон и так позволяет привлекать к ответственности распространителей нелегального контента. Кроме того, наиболее крупные торрент-сервисы расположены за пределами России. 

Источник


----------



## Кирилл

бредятина.
если бы правообладатели поубавили аппетиты,то и с пиратством борьба не понадобилась бы в таких масштабах.
а то ценник на продукты некоторых разработчиков вообще не адекватные.

_Добавлено через 42 секунды_
почему нет закона против высоких цен на продукцию ктоторая фактически монопольна?


----------



## Severnyj

Проблема не в том, что пиратство.
Что они хотят делать с легальными, официальными раздачами. А также загрузкой, например дистрибутивов Linux некоторые из которых только по торренту и распространяются.

Цены запредельные для бизнеса, как мелкого так и крупного - и такое ощущение только в нашей стране.

У домашних пользователей просто никак не отобъется привычка ставить сверхбольшие и дорогие профпакеты вместо домашних или бесплатных версий, тем более функционал не сильно и страдает - большинство домохозяек даже и не заметит.

Так же крепки маргинальные и националистические доводы - вроде покупать Виндовс - финансировать войну в ... и т.д.

А с другой стороны у меня всегда был вопрос:
Как стать обладателем альбома группы или фильма в HD качестве - если тираж дисков уже раскуплен?
Как установить программу, которая уже не поддерживается производителем и не продается?


----------



## Кирилл

*Severnyj*, скажи честно-за ультиматум 12 штук не жаль?
он ведь не стоит этого.
а хом базик ваще треха-моральное уродство.


----------



## Sfera

Severnyj написал(а):


> Как установить программу, которая уже не поддерживается производителем и не продается?


хе-хе, а кто-то меня тут наднясь ретроградом обласкал)))))))))


----------



## Severnyj

За Про - 7 т - не жаль (тем более покупал за 6500)))

За Софт, который приобретен:

2500 + 850 + 1300 + 1700 + 1300 + 1300 - не жаль

Даже в подарок на какой-нибудь праздник знакомым могу подарить коробку с какой-либо программой.

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 22 секунды_


Sfera написал(а):


> хе-хе, а кто-то меня тут наднясь ретроградом обласкал)))))))))


Маш, я сейчас не вспомню, но был графический редактор, похожий на GIMP только весил 2 MB и работал мгновенно - даже Freeware. И вот автор прекращает его поддержку и удаляет со своего сайта, а сам пишет другие программы - где мне искать удобный продукт


----------



## Кирилл

а я не считаю что про стоит свои семь косарей.
три-четыре не раздумывая купил ба а за семь нет.


----------



## shestale

*Брейвик жалуется на "НЕчеловеческое отношение"*

Норвежский террорист Андерс Брейвик направил письмо в исправительные службы страны, в котором пожаловался на нарушение своих прав.

В письме Брейвик критикует введенные в его отношении ограничения. В частности, заключенный не имеет доступа к компьютеру, которым он пользовался до суда, сообщил один из его адвокатов Торд Йордет. Кроме того, согласно правилам, действующим в тюрьме, отправляемые и получаемые Брейвиком письма подлежат цензуре, если в них идет речь о политике, добавил адвокат. Также террорист жалуется на ежедневные обыски в его камере и утверждает, что не имеет возможности участвовать в общественной деятельности и отдыхать. "Это нечеловеческое обращение", — заявил Йордет.

Как уточняют "Вести.Ru", террорист отбывает наказание в одиночной камере норвежской тюрьмы Ила. Условия его содержания официально считаются строгими, однако известно, что в распоряжении Брейвика — трехкомнатное помещение, в котором расположены спальня, кабинет и тренажерный зал. 
источник

P.S.
От рук которого погибло 84 человека, человеком то назвать нельзя...


----------



## Sandor

Эти политкорректные европейцы еще и пойдут ему на встречу...


----------



## shestale

Да не говори...в нашу тюрьму его посадить на годик-другой, там где спят по-очереди...)))


----------



## Ip_MEN

*В школах США ввели уроки самообороны от зомби*



> Ученикам средней школы в рамках образовательной программы необходимо будет овладеть приемами самообороны в случае зомби-апокалипсиса.
> Америка готовится к нашествию живых мертвецов.
> 
> В США для школьников преподается оригинальная версия уроков по самообороне: детям рассказывают, что делать в случае нашествия зомби.
> 
> Урок по столь необычному предмету проходит как обычное занятие. Ученикам подробно рассказывают о видах зомби, о слабых местах ходячих мертвецов и способах борьбы с ними.
> 
> Организатор 10-недельных курсов выживания Яна ЛаРош считает, что этот предмет реально поможет выжить в случае глобальной катастрофы.
> 
> - Если ты готов к нашествию зомби, то ты готов ко всему. К тому же мы преподаем такие вещи, которые пригодятся в реальной жизни: где достать питьевую воду, где спрятаться от угрозы и т.д.
> 
> Сами школьники, похоже, в восторге от нового предмета. По их словам, это гораздо интереснее, чем обычная самооборона и уроки выживания.
> 
> - На уроках про зомби мы смотрим фильмы и изучаем оружие, которым можно обезвредить ходячих мертвецов. Мы не уверены, что это действительно случится, но в науке есть много жутких вещей, к которым лучше быть готовым! - прокомментировали введение нового курса довольные ученики.



Учать бороться не тока детей, но и спецназовцев своих:



> Учения по отражению нападения зомби стали составной частью контртеррористического саммита, проходящего на одном из островов Сан-Диего. Как стало известно журналистам, общая легенда учений такова. Территория США подверглась нашествию оживших мертвецов. Правительство поставило перед силами специального назначения задачу — очистить от нечисти некую местность. При этом «морские котики» должны истреблять зомби и защищать мирных жителей.
> По словам президента военной компании Halo Corp, Бреда Баркера, тему и антураж учений командованию, разумеется, подсказал очень удачно «подвернувшийся» праздник — Хэллоуин. Для проведения учений организаторы выбрали остров площадью в 44 акра (чуть менее 18 гектаров), где имеется комплекс зданий, включающий в себя имитацию ближневосточной деревни.
> К поставленной задаче военные относятся с предельной серьезностью: «Это никакая не костюмированная вечеринка, а вполне реальные учения!» — заявил Баркер, подчеркнув, что бойцам, принимающим участие в этой операции, будет не до веселья."


ну а года два назад министерсво здравоохранения ихнего, так же выпускало брюшорки, что делать при нападение зомби. Похоже амеры знают что то о зомби, чего пока не знаем мы. Обучение это деньги. В их мире деньгами просто так не разбрасываются.


----------



## Кирилл

Ага...у них полстраны зембы.


----------



## Ip_MEN

Надо прикупить бензопилу судя по кинофильмам - это лучшее оружие против зомби.


----------



## Кирилл

*Ip_MEN*, а потом разделяться по одному и мочить главных монстров.


----------



## Severnyj

*Русскоязычную интернет-энциклопедию внесли в реестр запрещенных сайтов*

Хранилище интернет-мемов внесли в реестр сайтов, содержащих запрещенную в России информацию. Как говорится на странице реестра, IP-адрес (85.17.124.180) добавили в «черный список» 11 ноября по решению ФСКН.

Пресс-секретарь интернет-энциклопедии Дмитрий Хомак сообщил «Ленте.ру», что администрация «Луркоморья» не знает причин блокирования ресурса и готовит запрос для их выяснения.

Вечером 11 ноября часть пользователей стала сообщать о недоступности ресурса, тогда как у абонентов некоторых российских провайдеров сайт все еще работал. После этого администрация «Луркоморья» перенесла ресурс на другой IP-адрес.

«Луркоморье» называет себя энциклопедией современной культуры, фольклора и субкультур. Статьи ресурса формируются пользователями и представляют собой описания популярных в интернете терминов и персонажей.

Реестр запрещенных сайтов заработал первого ноября. В результате экспертизы, без судебного решения, в список могут включаться страницы, содержащие детскую порнографию, пропаганду употребления наркотиков и совершения суицидов. Если хостинг-провайдер или владелец сайта не удалит в течение трех суток запрещенную информацию, в реестр включается уже весь ресурс целиком. На опротестование решения в суде дается три месяца.

Ранее в реестр попал другой ресурс, написанием и редактированием статей для которого занимаются пользователи, – «Абсурдопедия». Решение о включении сайта в список вынес Роспотребнадзор из-за шутливой статьи «Как правильно совершать суицид». Позднее статья была удалена. 

Источник

_Добавлено через 4 часа 30 минут 7 секунд_
Вообщем начался тупизм:

http://www.anti-malware.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=24341


Запасаемся попкорном, проксями, VPN-туннелями, тором и айтупи, особо привередливые могут купить себе дедика))


----------



## orderman

*Бездомный арестован за то, что заряжал мобильный телефон в парке*







28-летний Даррен Керси (Darren Kersey) не имеет дома, но имеет мобильный телефон (бывает такое и в России). В воскресенье позапрошлой недели он находился в Гиллепси-парке в Сарасоте, Флорида, и, когда его "мобильник" показал, что аккумулятор скоро "сядет", решил подзарядить телефон от общественной розетки в одной из парковых беседок для отдыха. Однако вскоре он был арестован сержантом полиции Энтони Фраджиони, который обвинил бездомного в "краже городских ресурсов" и заявил, что к подобным поступкам не будет снисхождения, даже несмотря на плохую экономическую ситуацию. Отметим, что в Штатах экономика сейчас действительно испытывает большие трудности: в стране высок уровень безработицы, а темпы экономического роста замедляются. 

После ареста Керси был доставлен в участок и передан суду, поскольку не смог уплатить штраф в $500. Состоявшийся на следующий день суд оправдал бездомного, так как судья не нашел в действиях полицейского Фраджиони достаточно законных оснований. Издание The Herald Tribune сообщает, что еще несколько бездомных были замечены в Гиллесп-парке, заряжающими свои мобильные телефоны.

Источник.


----------



## shestale

orderman написал(а):


> решил подзарядить телефон от общественной розетки в одной из парковых беседок для отдыха


не совсем понятно, если розетка общественная, так за что его арестовали?...бред какой-то или не совсем полная информация.


----------



## Drongo

shestale написал(а):


> не совсем понятно, если розетка общественная, так за что его арестовали?...бред какой-то или не совсем полная информация


Видимо подразумевается что общественная розетка оплачивается налогоплательщиками, а сей персонаж налоги не платит, соответственно юзает народное достояние города на шару.



orderman написал(а):


> вскоре он был арестован сержантом полиции Энтони Фраджиони, который обвинил бездомного в "краже городских ресурсов" и заявил, что к подобным поступкам не будет снисхождения, даже несмотря на плохую экономическую ситуацию. Отметим, что в Штатах экономика сейчас действительно испытывает большие трудности: в стране высок уровень безработицы, а темпы экономического роста замедляются.


Содержание обошлось бы гораздо дороже, чем подзарядка аккумулятора...


----------



## Severnyj

*В "черный список" Роскомнадзора могут попасть Twitter и LiveJournal*

Роскомнадзор может занести сервис микроблогов Twitter и интернет-площадку LiveJournal в "черный список" сайтов. Об этом глава ведомства Александр Жаров сообщил в интервью телеканалу "Дождь".

Он сообщил, что Роскомнадзор рассматривает сейчас четыре заявки о противозаконной информации в LiveJournal и две заявки, касающиеся "Твиттера". По его словам, хостинг-провайдерам уже направлены уведомления.

Жаров надеется, что в течение трех дней, положенных по закону, запрещенный контент будет удален. "Если нет, то эстафетная палочка перейдет к операторам связи", — сказал глава Роскомнадзора.

С 1 ноября в Роскомнадзор, по данным Жарова, поступило более 16 тыс. заявок на страницы с противозаконной информацией. В реестре находится более 590 ресурсов, больше 50 уже заблокированы операторами. 49 ресурсов, по словам Жарова, исключены из реестра, так как их владельцы удалили опасный контент по просьбе Роскомнадзора.

С 1 ноября, напомним, официально вступил в силу закон "О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и развитию", который зачастую называют законом о "черных списках" сайтов. Закон вводит мониторинг (и последующую блокировку) сайтов, содержащих опасный для детей контент. После обнаружения страниц с нелегальным контентом Роскомнадзор должен предупредить владельца интернет-ресурса об обнаружении запрещенной информации. Если реакции ни от владельца сайта, ни от хостинг-провайдера не последует, тогда страница попадает в "черный список".

Источник


----------



## Sfera

*Хрюша, Степашка, Каркуша - банда зоопедоизвращенцев*

Детская телевизионная передача «Спокойной ночи, малыши!» должна быть закрыта. Такое мнение в эфире информационного телеканала «Россия-24» выразил министр культуры Владимир Мединский. «Я считаю, что эту программу, являющую собой пережиток советского прошлого, атавизм в информационной среде современного российского медиаполя, следует закрыть», — заявил министр.
Православная церковь уже успела отметиться и положительно отозвалась об инициативе министра Мединского. Выступая в прямом эфире радиостанции «Радонеж», Председатель Синодального отдела по взаимодействию Церкви и общества протоиерей Всеволод Чаплин заявил, что «истинно православные верующие разделяют и всецело поддерживают позицию властей, направленную на решительное избавление от постыдного прошлого в виде развращающих детей телепередач, пропагандирующих гомосексуализм, зоофилию и прочие коммунистические мерзости». Далее Чаплин сказал, что надеется на то, что вместо «*абсолютно пошлой и гнусной передачи, которую ведёт вульгарная полураздетая женщина и животные, разговаривающие на человеческом языке*» руководство телеканала, наконец, выделит время для православной телепередачи «Детский благовест». 

наверное, читали об этом уже.. темка старая, но захватила мое сознание, не шутя))
Между прочим, именно воспитываясь на "Спокойной ночи, малыши", один стал протоиереем, второй министром культуры. Или они гомосексуалисты, просто шифруются?


----------



## Кирилл

Ага... Они с детства не смотрели и не любили передачу... Вот выросли и спасают нас.
Меня кстати смущает последнее время любовь между властью и церковью.
Глядишь,и появится скоро Владимир Владимирович пресвятейший...не удивлюсь.
И поклонится народ на следующих выборах.


----------



## Sfera

Sfera написал(а):


> выделит время для православной телепередачи «Детский благовест».


 А как же дети другой веры? Можно предъявить этому Чаплину призыв к дискриминации по вероисповеданию.
У меня осознанное понимание, что нынешними представителями власти идет сознательное уничтожение нравственных устоев и традиций. Разрушают то, что еще пока держит в этой стране, то к чему возвращаешься в памяти, рассказывая детям, и что греет душу. Идет изоляция свободы слова под прикрытием сверхнравственности и морализации общества.


----------



## Severnyj

*Финская полиция отобрала компьютер у 9-летней девочки*

В результате рейда финской полиции по заявлению о нарушении авторских прав у 9-летней девочки был изъят ноутбук с наклейкой Вини-Пуха на крышке и доказательствами ее противоправных деяний – загруженным из файлообменных сетей новым альбомом популярной певицы Чису (Chisu).

Вторжение в дом было совершено по всем правилам оперативной работы – рано утром полицейские появились на крыльце дома и угрозами заставили открыть им двери. По словам отца девочки, больше всего это напомнило ему выбивание долгов из фильмов о мафии.

Рейд финской полиции по устрашению девятилетней девочки и ее родителей состоялся по требованию финского центра по распространению информации об авторском праве и борьбе с пиратством CIAPC (Copyright Information and Anti-Piracy Centre). Согласно данным, которые оказались в распоряжении финской полиции, до конфискации дело дошло после того, как родители девочки не выполнили требования защитников авторских прав об уплате штрафа в размере 600 евро. Кроме того, чтобы закрыть иск в досудебном порядке, центр CIAPC требовал от отца девочки дать подписку о неразглашении. Тем не менее, мужчина отказался выполнить эти требования, после чего и обнаружил полицейских у своей двери.

Сам Аки Веку Нилунд (Aki Wequ Nylund), отец обвиняемой девочки, рассказал о своих злоключениях в социальных сетях. Полиция, по его словам, искала доказательства загрузки пресловутого альбома через торрент-трекер The Pirate Bay. Сам Нилунд поясняет, что он работает в здравоохранении и не является экспертом по IТ-технологиям, так что вполне может быть, что его дочь действительно пыталась послушать популярный альбом через файлообменные сети. В то же время, буквально на следующий день после этого он вместе с дочерью купил новый диск модной певицы в магазине. Кстати, сама певица Чису уже откликнулась на сообщения о ситуации с Нилундами и заявила, что она против любых преследований своих поклонников, но не в силах повлиять на процедуры по защите авторских прав, поскольку не имеет на это юридических полномочий.

Абсурд ситуации заключается в том, что дома у Нилундов хранится большая коллекция совершенно легально приобретенных дисков, так что требование выплатить штраф и дать подписку о неразглашении выглядит довольно нелепо. С другой стороны, крайне трудно судить об истинных масштабах подобной деятельности со стороны защитников авторских прав, поскольку большинство пострадавших все-таки соглашаются молчать об инциденте. На данный момент неизвестно, вернула ли полиция изъятый у девочки ноутбук.

Еще один не менее примечательный случай произошел на этой неделе в Германии, где Федеральный суд страны признал невиновными родителей 13-летнего мальчика, который загружал и открывал для общего доступа материалы, защищенные авторским правом. Родители заявили, что они предупреждали сына о незаконном характере такой деятельности, но не знали, что сын нарушил их запрет. В итоге было признано, что родители не обязаны все время следить за ребенком и контролировать его действия в Интернете. Единственный случай, когда, по мнению суда, родители должны предпринимать подобные меры, это наличие обоснованных подозрений в противоправной деятельности.

В суд на родителей мальчика подали звукозаписывающие компании, владеющие правами на музыку, которую он загружал для общего доступа. В 2007 г., как обнаружила одна из таких компаний, мальчик выложил 1147 композиций. Когда судебные органы нашли дом родителей по IP-адресу, его компьютер изъяли, обнаружив там файлообменые программы Morpheus и Bearshare. После этого податели иска потребовали от родителей подписать представление о прекращении противозаконных действий с отдельным пунктом о прекращении использования файлообменных сетей сейчас и в дальнейшем. Родители подписали требование, но отказались выплачивать и заявленные убытки, и судебные издержки.

Хотя мальчик опубликовал в файлообменных сетях более 1000 песен, суд рассматривал возмещение всего по 15 записям. Истцы просили уплатить штраф в размере 200 евро за каждую запись, итого 3000 евро, плюс 2380 за судебные издержки. Федеральный суд отменил решение местного суда в Кёльне, который признал родителей виновными в «злодеяниях» своего сына, поскольку они, якобы, не справились со своими родительскими обязанностями. Суд нижней инстанции заявил, что родители должны были поставить брандмауэр и защитные программы на компьютер сына, чтобы он мог устанавливать дополнительные приложения на ПК только с ведома родителей. Кроме того, Кёльнский суд посчитал, что родители должны были проверять компьютер сына раз в месяц, и что они должны были заметить значок программы Bearshare на рабочем столе ПК. Федеральный суд не согласился с таким решением и закрыл дело полностью, как необоснованное.

Интересно, что в это же время в США правообладатели рассылают письма подозреваемым в файлообмене, жестко настаивая на возмещении своих убытков. Такая практика может навредить репутации всей индустрии коммерческой музыки, поскольку теперь обладание любой цифровой копией контента, защищенного авторскими правами, само по себе служит основанием для подозрений. Если так пойдет и дальше, людям проще будет вообще отказаться от знакомства с новинками музыкальной и киноиндустрии, чтобы не оказаться под пристальным вниманием полиции.

Источник


----------



## Sandor

Так глядишь и мне аватарку придется менять... :mda:


----------



## Кирилл

ФСЕМ!


----------



## shestale

Severnyj написал(а):


> правообладатели рассылают письма подозреваемым в файлообмене, жестко настаивая на возмещении своих убытков


не удивлюсь если и баннеры такие скоро появятся)))


----------



## orderman

*Уфимский храм отсудил у матери с ребенком дом*





_
Представители Церкви утверждают, что участок земли под ним имеет историческую ценность. Женщина с сыном живут на съемной квартире и пытаются отстоять свои права._
Жительница Уфы отстаивает право своего несовершеннолетнего сына на дом и земельный участок в центре города, на который претендует православный храм, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в Верховном суде Башкирии.

В 2009 году мальчик унаследовал от своей прабабушки девять соток земли возле Покровского храма на улице Мингажева со сгоревшим деревянным домом, где он был зарегистрирован, пояснила агентству мама ребенка Елена Евсеева.

По ее словам, дом после пожара был переведен в статус нежилого. "Сразу после этого представители Церкви начали добиваться передачи земли приходу, мотивируя свое требование тем, что до революции земля принадлежала храму", - отметила собеседница агентства.

Между тем, ссылаясь на архивные документы, Е.Евсеева заявила, что до 1917 года этот спорный участок земли никому не принадлежал. Якобы на этом месте был палисадник, а затем дом, который стал собственностью ее предков.

В мае прошлого года Е.Евссева обратилась в Кировский районный суд Уфы с исковым заявлением о признании права собственности на земельный участок за ее сыном, наследником ранее владевшей домом прабабушки.

В ответ правительство республики выдвинуло встречный иск о признании прекращения права собственности земли за несовершеннолетним, мотивировав это тем, что участок является рекреационной зоной.

В качестве третьего лица в суде выступили представители Церкви с требованием передачи земли в собственность Покровского храма в соответствии с законом о реституции (о передаче религиозных земель, ликвидированных в годы революции - "ИФ"), пояснила Е.Евсеева.

18 мая 2012 года Кировский районный суд полностью удовлетворил исковое требование семьи Евсеевых и отклонил иск правительства. Оно было обжаловано в апелляционном порядке в республиканском Верховном суде Покровским храмом и правительством Башкирии.

15 сентября Верховный суд Башкирии полностью удовлетворил требования Покровского храма и правительства республики и признал отсутствующими права ребенка на земельный участок, сказала Е.Евсеева.

Мать мальчика, представляющая его интересы, обжаловала это решение Верховного суда, подав 15 ноября кассационную жалобу. "Если нам откажут, будем обращаться дальше в надзорную инстанцию", - заявила собеседница агентства.

В настоящее время мать-одиночка с 14-летним сыном проживают на съемной квартире. В начале лета 2010 года они начали строительство кирпичного дома на месте сгоревшего.

В свою очередь представитель Покровского храма пояснил агентству, что данный участок земли - "историческая ценность Церкви, и на это есть архивные документы, хранящиеся в центральном архиве города".

"На данный момент участок принадлежит правительству, и мы просим, чтобы правительство вернуло нам его", - сказал он.


Источник.


----------



## Severnyj

Ой, меня сейчас покарают за разжигание)))

http://yun.complife.ru/miscell/insane.htm

http://www.audiopoisk.com/track/branimir/mp3/sinov_a/


----------



## Кирилл

*Severnyj*, да какое разжигание?
тьху на них,это до чего ж опуститься надо был ,что бы под власть лечь?
Презирание вызывают остатки лица церкви.


----------



## Sfera

Церковь давно перестала быть храмом Божьим.
Для верующих этот храм остался у них в душе.
Как можно было отобрать жилье у одинокой женщины с ребенком?
Современная церковь - это огромный бизнес


----------



## Severnyj

*Российского журналиста допросили из-за поста в Интернете*

Специального корреспондента «Новой газеты» Аркадия Бабченко допросили по делу о массовых беспорядках. Об этом сам Бабченко написал в своем блоге.








Поводом для допроса также стала запись Бабченко – пост «Пара мыслей о тактике в марте», опубликованный 27 февраля 2012 года. По мнению следственных органов, текст содержит призывы к массовым беспорядкам.

Как пишет Аркадий Бабченко, его допрашивали в качестве свидетеля. «Все мои права мне были разъяснены, как и ответственность за отказ от дачи показаний и за заведомо ложные показания», – пишет журналист.

В ходе допроса Бабченко подтвердил, что действительно является ведущим блога «Старшина запаса» и автором февральского поста о митингах, а также заявил, что цитаты вырваны следователями из контекста, и в действительности текст не содержит призывов к беспорядкам, а направлен, наоборот, на предотвращение столкновений.

Как сообщает «Интерфакс», уголовное дело о призывах к беспорядкам (статья 212 УК РФ), по которому допрашивали Аркадия Бабченко, было возбуждено Следственным комитетом 2 марта 2012 года по заявлению члена Общественной палаты Бориса Якеменко и депутата от «Единой России» Ильи Костунова.

Илья Костунов в середине ноября предстал перед комиссией Госдумы по этике, которая разбирала ряд нашумевших высказываний депутата. В частности, Костунов требовал увольнения с «Первого канала» Владимира Познера за критику работы силовиков и заявлял, что самый «самый тупой депутат умнее среднестатистического гражданина». Комиссия оправдала депутата. С тех пор Костунов успел заявить, что смартфоны представляют угрозу национальной безопасности России. 

Источник


----------



## Сашка

Книги о традиционных семьях - под запрет





Продолжаем изучать меняющиеся нормы нравственности ультралиберального европейского общества, которые с каждым днем все сложнее и сложнее называть "нормы" и которые пытаются со всех сторон навязать постепенно и нашему обществу, нашему государству, камуфлируя идиотской идеей о волшебных перспективах вступленния в ЕС.

*"Традиционные сказки могут нанести вред возможной карьере женщин в Европе, поэтому их надо запретить*", - считает автор доклада ЕС.

*Книги, которые изображают традиционную мать, которая заботится о своих детях, или отцов, которые ходят на работу, могут быть запрещены во всех школах Европы*, если данное предложение получит одобрение со стороны Брюсселя. Доклад ЕС утверждает, что гендерные стереотипы в школе влияют на восприятие того, как мальчики и девочки должны вести себя и что это вредно для возможного карьерного роста женщин в будущем.

*Питер Пэн представляет собой огромную угрозу для европейских феминисток*, - пишется в докладе ЕС.

Если такое предложение будет воспринято позитивно Европарламентом и примет статус законодательства в Европе, то эта феминистская повестка дня будет означать, что *классические детские книги и фильмы, такие как Питер Пэн и другие любимые классические истории детей полностью исчезнут из школ и будут запрещены для обучения в Европе*.

Этот доклад был подготовлен Комитетом Европейского парламента по правам женщин и гендерному равенству. Этот же комитет создал законопроект о том, как женщины должны быть изображены на детском телевидении. Далее в этом докладе констатируется, что слишком мало женщин в парламенте ЕС, и этот же Комитет выступил с предложением создать фиксированную квоту для женщин-депутатов.

В докладе феминисток-депутатов в частности говорится: "Дети сталкиваются с гендерными стереотипами в очень молодом возрасте через телевизионные шоу, рекламные ролики, учебные материалы и программы". И эти-то стереотипы следует заменить на иные.

Целью данного доклада будет изменение восприятия того, как девочки и мальчики будут понимать свою идентичность. С этой целью все издатели ЕС получат инструкцию о том, что "новая идентичность" должна быть введена в "специальные образовательные программы и учебные материалы, которые должны быть использованы в классах.

Задача смены идентичности девочек и мальчиков - больше не показывать в книгах и на ТВ традиционные семьи, где муж является кормильцем, а женщина заботится о детях".

"... *Негативные гендерные стереотипы (традиционные) могут оказать значительное негативное воздействие на молодых женщин, подорвать их уверенность в себе и чувство собственного достоинства, особенно у девочек в подростковом возрасте. В результате это приведет к проблемам с выбором будущей карьеры*".

Доклад призывает ЕС законодательно "справиться с проблемой", а для этого Комитет рекомендует следующее:

"Несмотря на приверженность ЕС к равенству между мужчинами и женщинами, все еще существует большой пробел в законодательстве для предотвращения дискриминации в отношении женщин. Особенно подлинное равенство необходимо в таких областях как политика, социальное обеспечение, образование и СМИ. В докладе особо подчеркивается, что существует крайняя необходимость принятия нового законодательства в области детской литературы.

Доклад призывает Европейскую комиссию вести политику равенства всех социальных секторов (которые не только традиционные). И конкретизируется, что такая альтернативная детская литература как "Король и Король" (на рисунке по ссылке оба короля целуются) учит маленьких детей истинному сексуальному многообразию общества.

В Норвегии - одной из первых стран в Европе - правительство уже одобрило и ввело "альтернативное" обучение в детских садах, полностью соответствующее сексуальному многообразию норвежского общества.

Норвежские власти открыто заявили, что будут всячески противодействовать "старым" гендерным ролям и уже ввели обучение детей в Норвегии в школах и детских садах как гендерно-нейтральное (отменили традиционных девочек и мальчиков, а также традиционных маму и папу).

*Сотрудникам детских садов Норвегии уже предложено использовать иллюстрированные детские книги с абсолютно иными приключениями, чем традиционные стереотипы. Примеры включают в себя книги по темам, где принцы влюбляются в принцев или где принцессы смело спасают принцев от большой опасности*. Другим примером детской книги нового типа станет король, который вместо того, чтобы управлять своим королевством, будет особым образом проводить время с детьми.

Правительство Норвегии целиком поддерживает такую перестройку преподавания в норвежских школах, и среди прочего оказывает поддержку фонду реформ и Ресурсному центру мужчин, который создал бывший министр по делам детей Lysbakken и гендерный исследователь Йорген Лоренцен. Вскоре после того как Lysbakken ушел с поста министра, он внес в этот фонд 13, 5 миллионов крон на продвижение новой сексмногообразной программы образования в детских садах и школах Норвегии.

На эти деньги в полном соответствии с реформой было напечатано 1500 первых экземпляров новых учебных материалов, которые были представлены детям в детских садах по всей стране и показали младенцам Норвегии "более широко и подробно сексуальное разнообразие" норвежского общества.

Правительство Норвегии целиком поддержало сексуальную реформу обучения детей в садах и школах, выделив на это еще 150000 тысяч крон. Кроме того, фонд пропаганды сексразнообразия среди младенцев будет получать еще четыре миллиона крон ежегодно от Министерство по делам детей и защиты равноправия всех видов сексуального многообразия Норвегии (это одно министерство).

Бывший министр по делам детей и равноправия сексформ - Audun Lysbakken не скрывает своей ориентации и того, что хочет формировать детей в Норвегии по своему образу и подобию (фото по ссылке).

Целью доклада, подготовленного Комитетом Европейского парламента по правам женщин и гендерному равенству, является расширение для ребенка понятия "гендерная идентичность". Норвежские проекты пропаганды сексразнообразия в детских садах имеют аналогичные цели. *Гомосексуализм должен преподаваться в детском саду как форма опыта и знаний.* "Сексуальное разнообразие» должно быть видимым для детей. Дети должны узнать, что это "нормально", когда твои родители - геи и лесбиянки...

*В качестве особых обучающих книг для детей в садах и школах вместо классических - рекомендовались новые книги про геев и лесбиянок*...
Критики предупреждают, что если "ЕС будет осуществлять свои намерения серьезно, то миллионы детей будут лишены удовольствия читать книги классической детской литературы, потому что там показывают маму и папу в традиционной роли"...

В заключении статьи говорится, что цель Норвежского Министерства по делам детей и сексмногообразию - сплотить норвежское общество.

источник

остается только порадоваться что не в Норвегии живем)))


----------



## Кирилл

Черт,я уже хочу конец света!...


----------



## Severnyj

*Американка рассказала в YouTube о том, как она ограбила банк*

*После ограбления банка на $6,000, девушка опубликовала в YouTube 7-ми минутный ролик, в котором хвасталась тем, как она совершила преступление.*

Девушка из Небраски, США, ограбила банк, после чего выложила на YouTube видео, в котором похвасталась своим поступком. 19-летняя Ханна Сабата (Hannah Sabata) опубликовала 7-минутный ролик, в котором она заявила об ограблении банка Cornerstone на $6,000.

Местный шериф Дейл Редклифф (Dale Radcliff) рассказал журналистам из The New York Times, что к тому времени, как он начал получать звонки от местных жителей, просмотревших видео, Сабата уже была арестована. «Мне позвонил мой врач и поведал о видео. Потом к нам стали звонить многие люди и рассказывать об инциденте»,- отметил шериф.

Преступница была установлена благодаря SMS-сообщению, которое она отправила своему бывшему мужу. Текст сообщения был приблизительно таким: «Имею много денег с ограбления банка. Хочешь вместе сходить и сделать татуировку?».

Под видео на YouTube девушка написала: «Я только что угнала машину и ограбила банк. Сейчас я богата, могу оплатить обучение в финансовом институте, а завтра я куплю себе много вещей. Мне все равно, я люблю Green Day».

Дейл Редклифф был просто поражен поступком Ханны: «Я работаю шерифом уже 19 лет, у меня 42 года выслуги в правоохранительных органах, и я еще не разу с таким не сталкивался».

Редакция SecurityLab.ru рекомендует своим читателям не публиковать в YouTube информацию о совершенных ранее преступлениях.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAZoo5KRMZ4&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]

Источник


----------



## shestale

Severnyj написал(а):


> а завтра я куплю себе много вещей


главное мозг купить)))


----------



## orderman

*Заключенный бразильской тюрьмы застрял в стене во время побега*






*В Бразилии заключенный, который пытался совершить побег из тюрьмы, не смог выполнить свой план, так как застрял в отверстии в стене. Причиной неудачи Рафаэля Валадо стало его крупное телосложение, сообщает Correio da Manhа.* 

Инцидент с Валадо (его рост и вес не называются) произошел ночью в понедельник, 5 декабря, в тюрьме в муниципалитете Серис. Тогда он собирался сбежать из исправительного учреждения вместе со своими товарищами. Побег было решено совершить через дыру в стене, которую приятели продолбили трубами из душевой. 

Одному из заключенных удалось сбежать, следующим в дыру полез Валадо, но не смог ни продвинуться вперед, ни вернуться назад, чтобы другие его товарищи могли воспользоваться проходом. Он стал звать на помощь, и вскоре к нему подоспели охранники тюрьмы. 

Через несколько часов крупного заключенного удалось достать из дыры. Освободить Валадо из стены сумели пожарные, вызванные в тюрьму. Заключенного отправили на обследование с подозрением на перелом ребра. 

Сбежавшего заключенного пока поймать не удалось. Будут ли остальным предъявлены обвинения в попытке побега, не уточняется. По какому обвинению Валадо отбывает наказание, также не указывается.

Источник.


----------



## orderman

*Инструкцию по попаданию в реестр запрещенных сайтов внесли в реестр*

*В реестр запрещенных сайтов внесли изображение "Универсальная картинка-макрос для блокирования любого сайта на территории РФ", которую опубликовал у себя в блоге пользователь ljfun. Как рассказал блогер 6 декабря, он получил соответствующее уведомление от службы поддержки "Яндекса".* 

В письме говорится, что изображение, размещенное на серверах "Яндекса", внесли в "черный список" сайтов. В связи с этим администрация ресурса заблокировала доступ к картинке. На сайте реестра говорится, что эту ссылку внесли в список 5 декабря по решению Роспотребнадзора. 

Блогер отмечает, что эта картинка была размещена в его посте "Как попасть в реестр запрещенных сайтов". Автором изображения он указал пользователя закрытого коллективного блога "Лепрозорий". В обоих случаях в описании к изображению говорится: "Если раздражают конкуренты, а на ДДОС–набеги нет бюджетов, просто найдите способ повесить им на сайты эту картинку." 

На картинке приведены по три шутливых способа совершения самоубийства и употребления наркотиков. Кроме того, на ней изображены три обнаженных младенца с подписью "Детский порн". Картинка на момент написания заметки была доступна, к примеру, в блоге пользователя vovney. 





В реестр запрещенных сайтов без решения суда могут вноситься сайты с пропагандой наркотиков (решение принимает ФСКН) и суицида (Роспотребнадзор), а также содержащие детскую порнографию (Роскомнадзор). В первые дни работы реестра в него внесли форум поклонников онлайн-игры EVE Online за обсуждение эффектов от виртуальных "ускорителей" ("наркотиков" на жаргоне игроков), используемых в игре. Позднее эта страница была удалена.

Источник.


----------



## Severnyj

*Комикс «Студии Лебедева» о цензуре оказался в черном списке Роскомнадзора*

*На момент публикации новости комикс о цензуре был доступен для интернет-пользователей.*

Как сообщает Lenta.ru со ссылкой на пресс-секретаря «Студии Лебедева» Николая Данилова, комикс студии, касающийся цензуры, оказался в черном списке Роскомнадзора.

По информации Данилова, провайдер, название которого не разглашается, направил в «Студию Лебедева» требование о блокировке запрещенного контента.



Спойлер










«Мы не знаем, на каких основаниях [мы должны заблокировать комикс]. Цвет не понравился, или это разжигание чего-то, или это пропаганда самоубийств… Лично мне кажется, что это вообще первый случай, который хорошо иллюстрирует, как Роскомнадзор запрещает комикс, посвященный деятельности Роскомнадзора», - отмечает Данилов.

На момент публикации новости комикс был доступен на странице «Студии Артемия Лебедева».

Напомним, что работа реестра запрещенных сайтов началась 1 ноября текущего года. Как правило, в него попадают ресурсы, пропагандирующие детскую порнографию, суицид и употребление наркотиков. Ранее Роскомнадзор блокировал доступ к таким ресурсам, как «Либрусек» и Rutracker.org, а также два IP-адреса компании Google. После того, как администрации двух первых порталов удалили запрещенный контент, доступ к ним был открыт. Блокировка адресов Google объяснялась техническим сбоем в работе реестра запрещенных сайтов.

Источник


----------



## Sandor

*В реестре запрещенных сайтов нашли две тысячи добросовестных ресурсов*







В реестр запрещенных сайтов попало две тысячи добросовестных ресурсов, расположенных на 80 IP-адресах. Такие данные содержатся в отчете портала "РосКомСвобода", опубликованном 17 декабря.
Формально в "черном списке" значится 261 запись, утверждает ресурс: 87 страниц с запрещенной информацией, 87 адресов сайтов, на которых они размещены, и 87 соответствующих IP-адресов (80 уникальных). Анализ IP-адресов показал, что на большинстве из них расположены не только сайты-нарушители, но и законопослушные ресурсы.

Сайтов, случайно попавших в "черный список", оказалось более двух тысяч. Список IP-адресов с размещенными на них ресурсами был опубликован на странице "РосКомСвободы".

В отчете также отмечается, что ряд ресурсов-нарушителей, чьи IP-адреса были включены в реестр, уже "переехали" на другие адреса. "РосКомСвобода" насчитала в "черном списке" 27 таких адресов.

Реестр запрещенных сайтов заработал первого ноября. За первый месяц работы в него неоднократно попадали популярные ресурсы, такие как "Луркоморье", Google и YouTube. В некоторых случаях это объяснялось техническими сбоями. Вместе с началом работы "черного списка" Пиратская партия России запустила ресурс"РосКомСвобода". На нем, в частности, публикуются инструкции, как попасть на запрещенные Роскомнадзором сайты.

Источник.


----------



## Severnyj

Добавлю ссылку: http://rublacklist.net/


----------



## Кирилл

У меня с глазами плохо,или мат на картинке?


----------



## Severnyj

А так?))))


----------



## Кирилл

Так вроде глазкам легче...к ы...не пропаганда....


----------



## orderman

*С 2013 года россиян будут информировать о долгах через соцсети*





​ *В Федеральной службе судебных приставов (ФССП) России разработали специальное приложение, которое с 2013 года через социальные сети начнет оповещать россиян об имеющихся у них задолженностях.* 

«В настоящее время пользователи двух социальных сетей – «В контакте» и «Одноклассники» имеют возможность проверить себя в списке должников», - сообщили в ФССП. Оно позволяет получать доступ к информации о деятельности приставов, не покидая страниц социальной сети, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Но и на этом приставы не собираются останавливаться. Уже в следующем году пользователям соцсетей будет предоставлена возможность подписаться на мониторинг исполнительных производств, который будет автоматически направлять запросы в банк данных исполнительных производств и при совпадении с данными подписчика уведомлять его. То есть о том, что вы должник, вы узнаете в числе других новостей на своей персональной странице. 

В ФССП добавили, что с внедрением новых технологий посещаемость официального сайта ФССП России постоянно растет. 17 декабря число посетителей за день превысило 100 тысяч. В преддверии новогодних праздников многие граждане России озабочены оплатой накопившихся долгов и через банк данных исполнительных производств имеют возможность погашения задолженности по исполнительному производству через интернет. 

Судебные приставы активно взаимодействуют с рядом платежных систем. Сейчас с помощью банка данных исполнительных производств можно, распечатав квитанцию, и рассчитаться в банках, на почте или через сервисы КИВИ и РОБОКАССА. Но последние имеют ограничения - сумма платежа не может превышать 15 тыс. рублей. Задолженность будет погашена в течение семи дней с момента поступления средств на депозитный счет отдела судебных приставов.

Источник.


----------



## Sfera

какая прелесть


----------



## orderman

Анекдот в тему:
Сидишь так в вк общаешься с девушкой, приглашаешь к себе домой посидеть на чай так сказать, и тут вдруг врывается некий третий в твой конференц и пишет, "девушка не ходите к нему домой, мы ему сегодня газ и воду отключим, а то давно не оплачивал."


----------



## Sandor

*Таджикистан объяснил блокировку "ВКонтакте"*







Служба связи при правительстве Таджикистана потребовала закрыть доступ к 131 сайтам (среди них 129 уникальных адресов) "по причине проведения технико-экономических работ". Об этом 24 декабря сообщает "Интерфакс" со ссылкой на письмо Службы связи, подписанное заместителем председателя ведомства Рафикджоном Шокировым.
В чем заключаются "технико-экономические работы", не уточняется. В списке, приведенном в письме, значатся в основном сайты "развлекательной направленности". Как отмечает "Интерфакс", на большинстве из них доступно бесплатное скачивание музыки.

В число сайтов, которые должны быть заблокированы, попали соцсети "ВКонтакте" и "Мой мир", фотосервис и блогохостинг компании Mail.Ru. Ранее сообщалось, что к ним отнесли также соцсеть "Одноклассники" и сервис микроблогов Twitter, но в письме Службы связи они не значатся.

"Интерфакс" отмечает, что по состоянию на 10:40 по местному времени 24 декабря (9:40 по Москве) фактическая блокировка сайтов в Таджикистане не началась. При этом, добавляет агентство, большинство таджикистанских интернет-пользователей уже знают, как обходить запреты с помощью прокси-серверов.

Это не первый случай, когда Служба связи распоряжается заблокировать популярные ресурсы. Так, с 26 ноября по 7 декабря в Таджикистане второй раз за год закрыли доступ к соцсети Facebook. Этот шаг объяснялся тем, что пользователи ресурса оскорбляют "уважаемых людей".

Источник


----------



## Сашка

orderman написал(а):


> через социальные сети начнет оповещать россиян об имеющихся у них задолженностях.


путем смены аватара на ваш фоторобот с надписью "Их разыскивает милиция! (полиция, ФССП - нужное подчеркнуть)"


----------



## Кирилл

Я всегда считал соцсети помойкой.
А теперь абсолютной помойкой.


----------



## Ip_MEN

*Новая форма для российской армии будет очень экономной

*
_В Министерстве обороны Сергею Шойгу был представлен новый вариант формы для российской армии. Ожидается, что с незначительными изменениями он будет принят уже в ближайшее время. Главное изменение касается срока службы формы. Раньше ее можно было использовать год, после чего военнослужащий забирал ее с собой. Теперь же по окончании службы форму придется вернуть, после чего ее постирают и передадут следующему._
Источникhttp://news.rambler.ru/16941051/

Похоже вскоре солдаты со своей одеждой пойдут служить. 
А там глядишь обяжут со своим оружием. Богатые для своих сыновей танки-самолеты покупать будут, середняки калаш, а бедные в стройбат.


----------



## Severnyj

*Патриарх Кирилл организовал место для детей-сирот на новом кладбище*

Патриарх Кирилл обратился к мэрии Москвы с просьбой выделить места для детей-сирот на новом кладбище. Полный текст его выступления опубликован на официальном сайте РПЦ 28 декабря.

"Мною было направлено обращение в правительство столицы о выделении на одном из московских кладбищ специального участка для христианского погребения детей-сирот", — заявил патриарх Кирилл на епархиальном собрании Москвы. 

"В настоящее время на открывшемся в октябре 2012 года Алабушевском кладбище города Москвы выделен участок площадью 0,45 Га", — слова патриарха приводятся на 18 странице выступления.

Он отметил, что сейчас оформляется документация и разрабатывается проект благоустройства участка.


----------



## Drongo

Severnyj написал(а):


> Патриарх Кирилл обратился к мэрии Москвы с просьбой выделить места для детей-сирот на новом кладбище


Не понимаю, что здесь такого маразматичного? Если есть дети-сироты и есть детская смертность. Не дай Бог, умер такой ребёнок, его же тоже нужно где-то похоронить. Бегать по всем кладбищам или уже есть место. Или считаете что заранее выбивать место это цинично?


----------



## Кирилл

в нашей стране само явление этого кретинизмом попахивает.
нация на грани вымирания а нам самих себя и похоронить негде в своей стране?


----------



## Severnyj

Drongo написал(а):


> Не понимаю, что здесь такого маразматичного?


Теперь по законам нашей старны гражданам США нельзя усыновлять детей-сирот и сразу после принятия закона, самый главный патриарх по продажам алкоголя и никотина выдает такое - то есть не доставайся же ты никому - сами заморим, сами закопаем.


----------



## shestale

Severnyj написал(а):


> самый главный патриарх по продажам алкоголя и никотина


Ух-ты, а можно по-подробнее...даже не верится.


----------



## Severnyj

А что не верится поищи алкогольные и никотиновые скандалы вокруг РПЦ и Кирилла, даже вики нам говорит:

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Табачный_скандал


----------



## shestale

Спасибо, прочитал, но и там не все однозначно.


----------



## Drongo

Severnyj написал(а):


> не доставайся же ты никому - сами заморим, сами закопаем.


Да причём здесь это? По твоему иностранцы _обязаны_ усыновить _всех_ детей-сирот? Или при отсутствии этого закона не было детской смерности? Процент смертности был, есть и будет, от этого никуда не деться. Или я не прав?

С тем законом запрещающим усыновлять иностранцам, согласен, взяли круто, не знаю правда чем руководствовались главные "паханы".

Про сигареты\никотин\торговлю спиртным мне не интересно читать и на мою личную веру те события не влияют. Я не глубоко верующий человек, нет, но та капелька веры, которая у меня есть, она есть и не подвластна чему-то скандальному.


----------



## Severnyj

Саш, маразм в том, что все слишком одновременно, РПЦ очередной раз прогнулась под ньсмейкерство, под единство с властью, под национализм. Вот это маразм.

Церковь должна быть забытой церквушкой в далекой деревне, где в единстве с природой рождается познание, а не в бизнес-воровских-структурах поближе к пиару и налоговой и нефтяной кормушке.

Я года 2 назад носил длинные волосы и шапочку без отворотов. Так вот, стою с утра жду транспорта на работу, курю, пью горячий чай из палатки, зима на улице. Подходит это чмо с крестом на пузе и начинает что-то лепетать, вынимаю наушник из уха и говорю, стандартное уличное "Че?", он мне типа про великий пост и заплати мне за такси до дома, я говорю с какой стати, тогда достает корку ФСБ и корку преподавателя семинарии, я снова чёкаю, до него доходит, что я не из какой-то их воскресной богадельни, извиняется и уходит. А на мерсах с личными водилами, так что для них улицы перекрывают - не, не видели? Вот маразм-то, и пох... им и на детей сирот и на многое другое, главное, чтобы пузо росло.


----------



## Сашка

Почему патриарх Кирилл ездит на дорогих автомобилях и носит часы за 30 тысяч евро
Патриарх Кирилл и его часы
Патриарх Кирилл оправдал Гитлера и его злодеяния

Церковь - такая же коммерческая органихация, как и остальные.


----------



## Кирилл

> Да, Святейший Патриарх ездит на дорогих машинах. И это неизбежная часть послушания Церкви ее Предстоятеля. Верующие - среди которых чурающиеся богатых вещей интеллигенты (пост)советского типа давно уже не составляют большинство - скорее не понимают и не примут ситуации, когда муфтий или раввин будут ездить на более престижной машине, чем Патриарх. Такой уж у него крест.»


несчастный,тяжело ему роскошь терпеть...но на что только ради блага народа не поидешь...
я прощаю власть)))


----------



## Severnyj

Уполномоченный при президенте по правам ребенка Павел Астахов заявил, что после вступления в силу «закона Димы Яковлева» усыновление российских сирот американцами будет прекращено с 1 января 2013 года.

«Это значит, что 46 детей, которые были подготовлены для усыновления американскими семьями, останутся в России», — заявил Астахов «Интерфаксу» в среду.

Он уточнил, что «по каким-то из этих детей уже приняты судебные решения, по каким-то — нет».

«По этим детям будет принято решение об их усыновлении в первоочередном порядке российскими усыновителями», — заявил детский омбудсмен.

Между тем на прошлой неделе Астахов говорил, что дети, решение об усыновлении которых уже принято, должны отправиться в приемные семьи в США.

«Дела об усыновлении, которые еще рассматриваются в судах, по всей видимости, подвергнутся ревизии с учетом новых реалий», — добавил теперь омбудсмен.

http://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/2012/12/26/n_2682885.shtml


----------



## shestale

*Полиция Санкт-Петербурга пресекла массовую игру в снежки на Марсовом поле*

Правоохранительные органы Санкт-Петербурга запретили проводить массовую игру в снежки на Марсовом поле, посчитав мероприятие несанкционированной акцией. Участникам грозит административное наказание за порчу газонов, сообщает "Фонтанка.ru".

Несколько сотен человек в соцсети договорились устроить снежное побоище. Однако уже через пять минут после начала акции на место прибыли наряды полиции. Через мегафон стражи порядка строго заявили собравшимся, что мероприятие не согласовано, и призвали их разойтись.

Активисты в соцсетях сообщили об одном задержанном, которого полицейские обвинили в порче газонов. Организаторы акции посетовали, что "мероприятие закончилось, не успев начаться", и пообещали в будущем "выбить разрешение" на его проведение.
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ShqrybToJnI[/MEDIA]
источник


----------



## Ip_MEN

Может соседи из Содружества подскажут, почему Кирилл, Святейший Патриарх Московский и всея Руси одевается в флаг Чеченской Республики? Он чеченский спортсмен и токо что выиграл на соревнованиях? Могли ли подумать десятки тысяч убитых в Чечне русских пацанов, что главный проповедник веры православной будет одеваться в мусульманский флаг7


----------



## Drongo

А любые _жовто-блакитнi_ кольори по вашему это признак украинского национализма?


----------



## orderman

*Пятилетнюю американку наказали за "терроризм"*






​ *Пятилетнюю жительницу американского штата Пенсильвания отстранили от занятий в детском саду, так как администрация усмотрела в ее словах "террористическую угрозу". Как сообщает местный ресурс PennLive, девочка пригрозила выстрелить в подругу мыльными пузырями из игрушечного пистолета, а потом "застрелиться" из этого же оружия.* 

Как рассказал адвокат Робин Фиккер (Robin Ficker), нанятый семьей "террористки" для защиты ее интересов, инцидент произошел 10 января в местечке Маунт-Кармел, когда девочка вместе со сверстниками ждала приезда школьного автобуса. Юрист отметил, что его подопечная никогда в жизни не пользовалась настоящим огнестрельным оружием и в момент разговора не имела при себе даже своего розового "мыльного" пистолета. 

О разговоре стало известно администрации местного школьного округа (в США детские сады входят в систему школьного образования), и на следующий день нарушительницу порядка допросили без присутствия родителей. После получасовой беседы было решено, что девочка представляет "террористическую угрозу", должна быть на десять дней отстранена от занятий и направлена на освидетельствование к психологу. 

"Эта маленькая девочка склонна к терроризму меньше, чем кто-либо из жителей Пенсильвании", - заверил Фиккер. К адвокату обратилась мать девочки, поскольку Фиккер может считаться экспертом в подобных делах: ранее ему удалось урегулировать аналогичный скандал в штате Мэриленд. Первым делом юрист посоветовал женщине обратиться к руководству школьного округа. Это позволило сократить срок отстранения от занятий до двух дней, однако в досье девочки осталась отметка о том, что она угрожала другой учащейся. 

"На ней поставили клеймо", - подчеркнул Фиккер, который не называет имена своих клиентов. Между тем юрисконсульт школьного округа Маунт-Кармел Эдвард Греко (Edward Greco) заявил, что администрация округа не комментирует принимаемые ей дисциплинарные меры. Впрочем, Греко признал, что намерен в ближайшем будущем встретиться с Фиккером и обсудить сложившуюся ситуацию. Фиккер же планирует не только добиться полного "оправдания" своей подзащитной, но и извинений в ее адрес от должностных лиц.

Источник.


----------



## Severnyj

*Ямал закрывают. Весь!*

Эпопея с внедрением на Ямале правил пограничного режима продолжается. Как стало известно, в настоящее время в ФСБ разрабатывается приказ, который не только вернет отмененную в прошлом году норму о пропускном режиме в территориях округа, входящих в погранзону, но и ужесточит въезд иногородним в ЯНАО в принципе. К такой мере пограничники возвращаются из-за новых установок, которые прозвучали от президента Путина в конце прошлого года. Солидарное с главой государства мнение высказал, будучи на днях в Новом Уренгое, и премьер Медведев. Таким образом, спецслужбы меняют свою позицию уже в третий раз за последнее время. 







В Новый год северяне с удивлением узнали, что пропускной режим в Новый Уренгой для иногородних, который был установлен прошлой осенью, отменен. В пограничной службе ФСБ заявили, что в декабре в Минюсте был зарегистрирован новый приказ ФСБ РФ № 515. Он был подписан в октябре 2012 года и отменил действие прежнего документа, регулирующего правила погранрежима.

Напомним, после долгой подготовки власти ЯНАО и Нового Уренгоя, опираясь на данные криминальной статистики новоуренгойского МВД, 22 ноября установили на автомобильной дороге, ведущей в Новый Уренгой, круглосуточный пограничный пост «Тазовский». Свободно проехать в город после этого могли только те, у кого есть новоуренгойская прописка, оформленная командировка или пропуск, заказанный за 30 дней. Спустя месяц после введения погранпоста федеральные СМИ взорвались серией материалов о появлении в России «государства в государстве», шлагбаума, который ограничивает права граждан на свободное передвижение по территории страны.







В ответ ямальцы напомнили о том, что приказ о пограничных территориях на Ямале был подписан управлением ФСБ по Курганской и Тюменской областям еще в 2006 году, но до последнего времени он не исполнялся. Популярность Нового Уренгоя у приезжих объясняется несколькими факторами: в нем есть сеть всех транспортных развязок, которой может похвастаться редкий город Ямала. Кроме того, Новый Уренгой, по версии журнала «Секрет фирмы», в текущем году был назван самым богатым городом России со средней зарплатой жителей 59,1 тыс. рублей.

Сегодня бытует версия о том, что за истерией в федеральной прессе могло стоять так называемое «гастерское лобби», которое отстаивает интересы нелегального труда мигрантов в России. Как бы то ни было, но, как говорят источники нашей интернет-газеты, знакомые с ситуацией, под натиском СМИ спецслужбы пошли на попятную. Новый приказ был принят в октябре, но из-за бюрократических проволочек был зарегистрирован Минюстом лишь в декабре. По новым правилам любой гражданин РФ, имея паспорт, может приехать в Новый Уренгой, а также другие города, входящие в погранзону. Режим пропусков остался лишь для иностранцев.







Тем временем, ожидается, что уже в этом году ФСБ примет новые нормы, которые не только вернут прежний, пропускной, режим проезда в газовую столицу страны, но и ужесточит правила проезда на Ямал. Среди причин, которые этому способствовали, называют личную позицию президента РФ Владимира Путина. Примечательно, что уже после того как пограничники приготовили приказ о послаблениях и он ушел в смежные ведомства на визу, на итоговой пресс-конференции в конце прошлого года Путин заявил, что полностью поддерживает инициативу об ужесточении въезда на Ямал.

«Этот вопрос входит в компетенцию федеральных властей, и он связан с высокими миграционными потоками, а также с необходимостью борьбы с распространением наркотиков. На Севере люди получают достаточно высокие зарплаты, у них есть деньги, об этом знают и туда со своим смертоносным зельем едут наркодилеры. Я знаю, что значительное количество граждан хотели этих ограничений, и региональные власти это решение приняли. Что касается того, что это ведет к ограничению свободы передвижения граждан РФ, это [установление границы] возможно, если не нарушаются федеральные законы. Я там нарушений не увидел, поэтому воспринимаю это позитивно», – резюмировал президент.


Как рассказывает собеседник Znak.com, «это фактически означало, что погранслужбе нужно снова «переобуваться в воздухе», но механизм послаблений уже был запущен и приказ вступил в силу. Так что теперь они готовят новую норму»: «Ее смысл, насколько я знаю, будет заключаться в следующем. В Новый Уренгой и другие города, входящие в погранзону, а это Надым, Лабытнанги, Салехард и так далее, по паспортам смогут попасть все ямальцы. Жители других регионов страны должны будут предъявить командировочные, вызовы родственников и прочие документы, которые входят в перечень необходимых. Иностранцам будут необходимы спецпропуска. Кроме того, по всему региону будет введена система обязательной проверки документов. К примеру, если вы следуете поездом, то уже в Ноябрьске (это самая южная точка ЯНАО) будет проходить обязательная проверка паспортов. Раньше такого не было».

По словам сотрудников силовых ведомств Ямала, в настоящее время руководство нескольких правоохранительных структур округа направило обращения в федеральный центр с просьбой ввести подобные меры, на которые была дана положительная оценка. По их мнению, местные жители позитивно отнесутся к новациям. По крайней мере, еще в прошлом году о введении ограничений для въезда в город попросили жители Ноябрьска. Тогда же прозвучало заявление губернатора Ямала Дмитрия Кобылкина о том, что власти округа добиваются того, «чтобы весь Ямал стал зоной пограничного контроля. Эта тема обсуждалась на последнем заседании Морской коллегии. Думаю, что в первом квартале следующего года будет подписан закон, по которому весь Ямал будет относиться к Арктической зоне, зоне особой защищенности».

И вот на днях стала известна реакция высшего руководства страны на эту идею. Источники в правительстве РФ рассказали, что тема ужесточения въезда в ЯНАО обсуждалась во время визита премьера правительства РФ Дмитрия Медведева в Новый Уренгой, который проходил на этой неделе. В ходе этой беседы, указывают наши источники, Медведев согласился с тем, что въезд в главную газовую провинцию страны необходимо держать под усиленным контролем.

Таким образом, третья часть эпопеи с погранзоной на Ямале начнется совсем скоро.

Источник


----------



## shestale

Защита частной собственности верхушки за счет государственных средств..., :mda:


----------



## Сашка

В одной из школ Тюмени детям теперь преподают уфологию. Они изучают технику безопасности при встрече с пришельцами и учатся распознавать в небе инопланетные корабли


----------



## Drongo

И это уже сибиряки...


----------



## Sfera

Читаю новости и волосы встают дыбом. Есть событийные вещи в жизни каждого человека, которые невозможно предугадать или исключить. И это не зависит от поста и статуса. Правильно говорится с издревле: "От тюрьмы и сумы не зарекайся". Я бы добавила к этому и от болезни...
Есть в Питере замечательная 31 больница. Меня с ней связывают личные воспоминания. Сын подруги лечился там от лейкемии. Мы приезжали для того, чтобы помочь деньгами, ведь препараты для малыша стоили бешеных денег. Денег не взяли! Сказали, что все, что нужно есть! Малыш поправился, до сих пор ставим сечу за здравие лечащему врачу. 
Так вот... если прочтете статью, то сами все поймете. Пересказывать желания нет..
просто мне не понятно, КАК носит земля уродов, именуемых себя Людьми, которые разработали и подписали этот документ?


> Больница расположена по адресу проспект Динамо, №3 - это территория Крестовского острова, дорогостоящая элитная земля с парками и хорошей инфраструктурой. Только здесь хотят лечиться судьи, по неизвестной причине отказываясь посещать государственные поликлиники на общих основаниях. Ради этого федеральные власти готовы изгнать больных людей, в том числе детей с онкологическими заболеваниями.


Хочется родиться обратно.


----------



## Severnyj

Этот маразм уж несколько недель там тянется. Полный наступит, когда ты об этом даже и не прочтешь нигде, а оно будет случаться повсеместно.


----------



## Severnyj

*Депутат Евгений Фёдоров. Это должен видеть и прочитать каждый!*

Не так давно в качестве умной и свежей головы был представлен российской публике депута ГД от "Единой России" Евгений Фёдоров.
28 декабря, как выяснилось, он дал двухчасовое интервью, которое было выложено в ЮТьюбе. Я бы не стал смотреть и даже не обратил бы внимание, но меня попросили высказать своё мнение.
Интервью оказалось 2-часовым. Осилил. Посмотрел. Тезисно законспектировал. Делюсь.
Предупреждение:
У Фёдорова есть свой персональный сайт http://www.efedorov.ru/node/6 Фёдорову- не 30 и даже не 40 лет! 11 мая ему будет 50!
Само интервью:

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXJCUprKjeU&feature=player_embedded[/MEDIA]

Понеслась. Предупреждаю - Вас ожидает лютый АдЪ:

Первые 30 минут.

Фёдоров начинает с глупостей, вранья и демонстрации собственного невежества:







- Рукопашный бой – чисто русский вид спорта, которого ни у кого больше нет. (?)

- В японских единоборствах надо произносить определённые японские слова, а в боксе это уже давно ушло. (Брейк? Бокс?)

- Закон Димы Яковлева – не ответ на акт Магнитского. (?)

- Российские усыновлённые дети на территории США имеют статус ниже, чем дети граждан США. (Разумеется без конкретики. Но запомним эту фразу.)

- США психологически вышли из рабства. В России никогда рабства не было. Крепостное право и рабство – принципиально разные вещи. (Так и сказано – «принципиально».)

- За что казнили боярыню Морозову? За раскол? Нет, за то, что она наказывала крепостных. (Ннда… Боярыня Морозова – это 17-й век. Раскол. За издевательство над крепостными была наказана Салтычиха – Д.Н.Салтыкова (1730-1801). 

- Даже был Юрьев день, когда от одного помещика можно было уходить к другому. (Правда, его отменил Борис Годунов в 16-м веке. Но депутату ни к чему знать народную пословицу «Вот тебе и Юрьев день!»).

- Рабов считают по головам, а крепостных по душам. (Это в корне всё меняет!). 

- В России 70 агентств по усыновлению. Их задача покупать в России детей. За 5 лет количество этих детей снизилось в 5 раз, поэтому они стали продавливать закон о ЮЮ.

- Они выбирают ребёнка и начинают на него охоту. Любого ребёнка. Не обязательно из детского дома. (!!)

- Они их покупают, чтобы повысить процент белого населения в США. (Именно для этого их статус ниже, чем у других белых в США?!)

- Вывезено 100000 детей, на самом деле 500000. (Это его личное убеждение.)

- Практика налажена Р.М.Горбачёвой. Это была её миссия – обеспечивать покупку детей в СССР. Работало это с 1991 г.  (Такие утверждения неплохо было бы хоть чем-то подкреплять вне зависимости от отношения к М.С.Горбачёву и его супруге. Но зачем?!)

- В США ежегодно проводится 5000 операций с использованием детских органов, купленных на чёрном рынке. (Откуда цифры?). Органов российских детей тоже. (Их вроде берут для размножения белого населения, нет???).

- Выйдите в интернет – рядом с продажей айфона на соседней странице вы найдёте информацию о продаже ребёнка. (Да??? Начиная отсюда я начал прислушиваться внимательнее).

- Россия – оккупированная территория, протестующие прессуются. Сейчас к этому прессованию добавился и акт Магнитского. (Вот так вот!)

- Год назад мы начали обсуждать [отмену усыновления американцами]. Пять раз заседал экспертный совет партии «Единая Россия», а потом Путин сделал блицкриг. Он поддержал нашу инициативу, в том числе и мою личную поправку.

- Закон в Госдуме отвергали пять раз, ввели специальную процедуру фильтров. (То есть – «Единая Россия» пять раз вносила закон в Думу, но все пять раз эта же «Единая Россия» его заворачивала обратно. Говорит и даже не моргает.)

- Какая у российских ребят может быть карьера в США? Только одна – попасть в армию. (Не комментирую. Ибо!)

- В армии США служат только мигранты. Нормальный американец туда не пойдёт. Только на должность генерала. (Так и сказано! То есть минуя должности полковников, майоров, капитанов… Сразу в генералы. А говорят – тупые…)



Вторые 30 минут:



- Министерство образования полностью под американским управлением. Чтобы туда попасть – надо быть американским агентом.

- В принципе американцы могут взять под контроль любое министерство.

- В США – накопительные дома для российских детей. Этих домов там сотни. (Так и сказано – «сотни». Доказывать ничего не нужно.)

- Российский ребёнок для американцев – раб, купленный за деньги. (Э, стоп! А как раб будет трахать америкэн гёлз, чтобы повышать процент белого населения?! Под присмотром?! Под свист бича?! Не способствует же! Но это ещё не самый накал, уважаемые читатели…)

- Полномочия Председателя Президиума Верховного Совета СССР – абсолютно такие же, как у Путина. (Так и сказано.)

- Над Президентом России Политбюро – Госдеп США. Но Путин не боится с ним спорить. Путин против этого восстал. И закон Димы Яковлева – элемент этой борьбы. (Молчу…)

- За 1 км до Золотой Орды Александр невский вставал на колени и на коленях полз до хана. (Фёдоров – патриот однозначно!!!)

- ВСЕ законы, принимаемые Думой, готовятся американцами. Из них только 5-6 вытаскивает вручную Путин.

- Путин изменить систему не может. Надо ждать, когда система рухнет сама. К этому моменту за Путина должны выйти на улицу 10 миллионов человек. Если они не выйдут – будет введено прямое американское правление.

- У США в Москве около 2000-3000 уличных бойцов плюмс коммандированные с Украины. 



Третьи 30 минут:



- Люди ждут от Путина свободу от американцев. Или он её даст, или люди разочаруются. (Так и сказано – «разочаруются»).

- Все патриотичные законы ведутся Путиным через Думу вручную – берутся люди, которые противники и их заставляют принимать какие надо решения. (Их пытают?! Не дают кушать?! Вывозят в лес?!)

- Можно составить график наступления суверенитета в РФ. Отсчёт с выборов Президента. Потом – послание Федеральному собранию. Потом конкретные боевые действия - закон Димы, законы по экономике, по имуществу чиновников за рубежом. Всё закончится массовым политическим и идеологическим побоищем! 

- За арабскими боевиками стоят украинские, югославские, сирийские. Их СОТНИ ТЫСЯЧ.

- Сначала идёт Касьянов. Потом Навальный. Потом Удальцов. Потом улица. Потом терроризм. Потом армия вторжения.

- Путина будут атаковать обязательно. Сначала будет враньё в СМИ типа про его детей или коррупцию. Потом к этому добавят физическое покушение. 

- Скоро Дума выйдет с каникул и каждый месяц будет острый, проводящийся вручную закон. Но враги будут пытаться вложить в ручные законы какую-либо гадость. ("Вас ждут новые людоедские законы. Но это не мы! Это всё американцы!" Спасибо хоть, что предупредил...)

- Окружение Путина является враждебным, а часть из них – прямые американские агенты. (Как же он жив-то до сих пор?!)

- Но враги будут вскрываться! Как вице-премьер по социалке!

- В правительстве врагов 80%. Из них прямых американских агентов – человек 5. (Имя, сестра, имя!!)



Последние 30 минут:



- Если бы не Бабурин, то 80000 студентов оказались бы в руках Удальцова и Навального.

- Пора формировать сайты с фото боевиков оккупационной армии. Пора формировать списки врагов. Город взять они не могут. Могут – станцию. Или пустить под откос поезд.

- За последнее время Россия стала платить дань США на $270 миллиардов больше. Скоро Россия откажется платить дань, потом Китай, потом Индия, а потом рухнет однополярный мир и Россия станет мировым лидером.

- Пока прокуроры не боятся Путина, а через полгода, как депутаты Госдумы – забоятся!

- Национализация – это перевод бизнеса в национальную юрисдикцию. Об этом сказал Путин в своём послании.

- Всё, что идёт с экрана – это американцы. Это враги.

Всё...
ЭТО у "них" считается интеллекталом. ЭТО у "них" считается одним из лучших и раскручивается в медиа...
Напоминаю - в мае ему 50 лет. У него высшее образование.
Или что-то изменится, или стране пи...ц.


Источник


----------



## Кирилл

Это...блин...


----------



## Arbitr

*Severnyj*, знаешь.. есть вариант что это один из элементов борьбы с текущей властью.
Не знаю как россияне относятся к Путину Медведеву, лично я очень уважительно отношусь и к этим двум руководителям и их политике, конечно не все гладко и где то и у них есть моменты что просто жуть, однако.. Однако история становления РОССИИ происходила на моих глазах, я помню как было и вижу что сейчас есть.
теперь вернемся к этому человеку как к элементу борьбы с текущей властью..
вспомним недавно обсуждалась тема троллей .. а если провести аналогию и представить что это все же умный образованный человек, и этого человека покупают для дискредитации текущей власти, что может быть хуже для власти, когда один из публичных людей (умный образованный человек) начинает говорить в сми полную ересь, а ведь его ассоциируют с властью.. нед доверия ему, считают идиотом, соотв это же переносят и на текущую власть.


----------



## Severnyj

Ну-ну, тролли, явно происки американского госдепа, что не депутат - то фишку выдаст, явно хочет спроэцировать гнев на самую верхушку, как не враги, блин...


----------



## Кирилл

Тонкий расчет: самодуры высокого самомнения скажут 
-Правильно!
И будут кулаки сотрясать,это их подстегнет.
А пассивные граждане пойдут по вашему сценарию.


----------



## orderman

*Жителей Крымска обязали вернуть часть материальной помощи*







Министерство социальной защиты Краснодарского края заявило о намерении вернуть часть денег, выданных пострадавшим от наводнения летом 2012 года в качестве материальной помощи для восстановления жилья. Об этом сообщает НТВ.

В ведомстве пояснили, что ущерб от стихийного бедствия рассчитывали одни структуры, а выплаты — другие. Такая ситуация и привела к ошибкам. Деньги надо было начислять на ремонт не всего дома, а лишь на восстановление непосредственно испорченной в результате наводнения площади из расчета пять тысяч рублей за квадратный метр. Теперь же, по мнению властей, лишние средства граждане должны вернуть.

В направленных жителям Крымска письмах говорится, что в течение трех дней они обязаны вернуть средства. Как рассказала министр социального развития и семейной политики Краснодарского края Елена Ильченко, это уже повторные письма. По ее словам, ранее граждане несколько раз были проинформированы об этой ситуации и получили все необходимые разъяснения.

В репортаже НТВ, в частности, рассказывается о семье Заикиных. Они в августе 2012 года получили 700 тысяч рублей на восстановление жилья. Однако в январе 2013 региональное минсоцзащиты потребовало от них вернуть 412 тысяч рублей.

По данным телеканала, 90 семей из примерно 200 согласились вернуть деньги. Остальные же решили отстаивать свои права на материальную помощи в суде.

Сильное наводнение на Кубани, в результате которого пострадали по меньшей мере 170 человек, произошло в ночь на 7 июля 2012 года. Самым пострадавшим городом тогда оказался Крымск, а также Геленджик и Новороссийск. В результате стихийного бедствия пострадавшими были признаны около 24 тысяч человек, более 1600 зданий попали в категорию аварийных. Общая сумма обещанных властями компенсаций составила порядка четырех миллиардов рублей.

Источник.


----------



## Сашка

уроды что тут скажешь

а вот над этим уже можно поржать: Казахам запретят чихать, хрюкать и потеть


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> а вот над этим уже можно поржать: Казахам запретят чихать, хрюкать и потеть


И над этим тоже...особенно топот котов 

*Петербуржцам запретили храпеть и стонать ночью*

Депутаты в Петербурге приняли в окончательном чтении поправки в городской закон об административных правонарушениях, которые запрещают "стук", "передвижение мебели", "громкий храп", "топот котов", "стоны", "скрипы" и "вой собак" по ночам. Об этом сообщает "Интерфакс".

За нарушение тишины в ночное время жителям Петербурга придется заплатить штраф от 500 до 4 тысяч рублей. Тот, кто совершит правонарушение впервые, будет лишь предупрежден. Нарушение тишины для должностных лиц обойдется в 5–10 тысяч рублей, юридических — 25–50 тысяч рублей.

Два года назад петербургские депутаты ввели административную ответственность за нарушение тишины и покоя в городе с 23:00 до 7:00. В это время в квартирах и на других объектах нельзя включать магнитофоны, петь, кричать, играть на инструментах, делать ремонт и запускать петарды.
источник


----------



## Кирилл

Ну все моему коту точно зона светит-он мало того что муркает как трактор так еще и топотит как слоняра...


----------



## shestale

Так ты в Питер не переезжай в таком случае)))


----------



## Сашка

народное творчество:



> Слышно в Питере в ночи -
> Кто-то стонет и кричит,
> С наступленьем темноты
> Бьют копытами коты,
> За стеной скрипит кровать...
> Надо всех оштрафовать!
> А доходы с этих штрафов
> Как всегда, разворовать!


----------



## Techno

*5 ножевых ранений в сердце - самоубийство*

Сотрудники следственного комитета Санкт-Петербурга подтвердили, что виновник в ДТП, Г.Кочнев, все-таки совершил самоубийство. 
Раньше сотрудники правоохранительных органов не были уверенны в данной версии, согласитесь, довольно проблематично ударить себя ножом в область сердца 5 раз. Но после проведенной проверки и допроса свидетелей, официальной версией гибели Кочнева считается самоубийство.

Источник: http://delate.info/1270-5-nozhevyh-raneniy-v-serdce-samoubiystvo.html


----------



## akok

*МВД предлагает проверять на трезвость и пешеходов*

Министерство внутренних дел подготовило проект поправок в Кодекс об административных правонарушениях, который наделяет полицию правом проводить медицинское освидетельствование любого пешехода. В настоящее время проверку на трезвость проходят только водители.

Документ опубликован на сайте министерства для антикоррупционной экспертизы. Отмечается, что в случае принятия проекта, полиция сможет направлять на медосвидетельствование не первого встречного, а того гражданина, в отношении которого "имеются достаточные основания полагать, что это лицо находится в состоянии опьянения".

В пояснительной записке к документу отмечается, что в настоящее время проверкам на трезвость подвергаются только водители. Остальные граждане могут быть направлены на проверку только на основании временной инструкции Минздрава СССР образца 1988 года.

Между тем, в правительстве настаивают
на значительном ужесточении наказаний 
для пьяных водителей...

"Мы просто приводим нормативную базу в соответствие с действующим законодательством", - пояснил "Ведомостям" сотрудник министерства. По его словам, проект фактически закрепляет в законодательстве возможность проверок пешеходов при помощи алкотестерах. Сама процедура проверки уже давно существует (утверждена постановлением правительства) и отработана на водителях. МВД предлагает распространить ее на всех.

В министерстве пояснили, что есть необходимость как-то фиксировать нетрезвое состояние у граждан, которых привлекают к ответственности по статье 20.21 КоАП. Данная статья предусматривает наказание за "появление на улицах, стадионах, в скверах, парках, в транспортном средстве общего пользования, в других общественных местах в состоянии опьянения, оскорбляющем человеческое достоинство и общественную нравственность". Нарушителю грозит штраф в размере от 100 до 500 рублей или административный арест на срок до 15 суток. В настоящее время КоАП предусматривает ответственность за пьяный дебош в общественном месте (все та же статья 20.21), но не содержит инструментов проверки нарушителей на наличие алкоголя в крови.

Кроме того, зафиксированное с помощью алкотестера состояние опьянения станет отягчающим обстоятельством при назначении наказания за другие нарушения. Это также предусматривается проектом. 

В ведомстве отметили, что принятие поправок позволит полиции более эффективно обеспечивать безопасность граждан и общественный порядок на улицах и в других общественных местах.
Как и в случае с водителями, проверка пешехода на трезвость должна проводиться в присутствии двух понятых. Если гражданин отказывается проверяться на алкотестере, не согласен с результатами теста или ведет себя неадекватно, но тест показал отсутствие алкоголя в крови, то полицейские направляют его на медицинское освидетельствование. Если гражданин и от этого отказывается, то полицейские должны сделать об этом отметку в протоколе. Каких-либо санкций за отказ от прохождения медосвидетельствования проект не предусматривает. Напомним, что водитель в этом случае лишается прав.


----------



## Кирилл

А мне кажется это не маразм,а норма.
Еще этим ненормальным типам которые дорогу где попало переходят надо светящиеся ошейники одевать,что бы люди видели что чел кретин.
А на алко проверять правильно,еще бы обязали раз в месяц на наркоту проверяться и за употребление на поселение.
Нариков мигом бы не стало,просто государству это не выгодно.


----------



## Arbitr

согласен, инициатива хорошая, только без перегибов не могут.. интересно узнать бы нормы при которых полицеонист имеет право проверить на алкоголь, и забрать.. так как 


akoK написал(а):


> Данная статья предусматривает наказание за "появление на улицах, стадионах, в скверах, парках, в транспортном средстве общего пользования, в других общественных местах в состоянии опьянения,


довольно относительное.. например можно сказать что челвоек после 0,3 пива в состоянии опьянения плюс запах сильный, уверен что громадный процент штрафов будет оплачиваться на месте ...


----------



## Кирилл

*Arbitr*, где бы этот процент не оплачивался-он будет действенным.
Всякая мразь по улицам ходит-крокодилы,ежи,пьянь...
По дворам едешь а эта погань в детских площадках сидит,на газонах спит,люки обживают.


----------



## Arbitr

не спорю.. но как сказал что многие нормальные попадут под раздачу..
вышел я с бара они сразу ко мне.. гражданин ваши доки.. я в чем проблема они вы пьяны.. от вас запах.. и все.. плати..


----------



## Кирилл

В Красноярске няня жестоко избила девятимесячного ребенка,а затем что бы он не мешал ей смотреть телевизор накрыла его с головой...
...ей грозит штраф и возможно арест на 10 суток.
Маразм-неужели эту тварь и наказать никак?!
Юристы говорят-по закону нет.


----------



## Arbitr

> Решено: Мэрам населенных пунктов подняли зарплаты
> Должностные оклады местных выборных лиц будут увеличены. Правительство одобрило соответствующий законопроект.
> 
> Таким образом, с 1 апреля 2013 года мэры и их заместители, а также районные председатели и их заместители будут получать за свой труд на 22-48 процентов больше.
> 
> На прошлой неделе несколько мэров населенных пунктов организовали акцию протеста перед зданием правительства, требуя повышения заработной платы.




и тут же след. новость

Новости по теме
10 января | Общество | Коммерсант.md


> В бюджете нет денег на повышение минимальной зарплаты
> Министры дали отрицательную оценку депутатской инициативе об увеличении размера минимальной заработной платы с 600 до 1000 леев.


для справки 600 леев это 50 баков


----------



## Кирилл

Скажу честно-я не смог посмотреть это видео.


[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5lRwp5xbzo&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dg5lRwp5xbzo&has_verified=1[/MEDIA]

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 55 секунд_
Но капец-это животное стопудово до суда не доживет.


----------



## glax24

*Koza Nozdri*, без мата трудно выразить свое отношение.


----------



## Arbitr

если честно тоже не досмотрел...


----------



## Кирилл

*Arbitr*, сорри что перебил своим вторым постом,надо попросить модератора объеденить мои посты в один.
Жуть как же это так у нее рука поднялась.


----------



## iskander-k

Arbitr написал(а):


> Министры дали отрицательную оценку депутатской инициативе об увеличении размера минимальной заработной платы с 600 до 1000 леев.


И тутже увеличили дорожный налог взымаемый при техосмотре автомобилей. от в 3 раза до в 7 раз . 

К примеру : на легковые автомобили класса автотуризм дор. налог был 28 дол ( в среднем ) то теперь 67. на некоторые типы автофургон ( в народе пирожок ) в 7 раз - было 20 долл. то теперь 125 долл. при этом пирожки уровняли по налогу с 5 тонными бусами.))) :mda:


----------



## orderman

*Жителю Владимирской области отказали в пенсии из-за того, что он "погиб в ДТП"*

73-летний житель Александрова Владимирской области был вынужден обратиться в прокуратуру после того, как узнал от сотрудников Пенсионного фонда России, что он погиб в ДТП.
Как сообщила пресс-служба облпрокуратуры, мужчину ошибочно сочли погибшим в ДТП в августе 2008 года. Следователь органов внутренних дел, проводивший проверку по факту ДТП, не принял должных мер по установлению личности погибшего, в результате чего погибшим был признан живой человек -однофамилец пострадавшего.
Впоследствии бюро судебно-медицинской экспертизы выдало справку о смерти мужчины, а ЗАГС сделал актовую запись о смерти. В октябре 2012 года управление Пенсионного фонда России в Александровском районе сообщило 73-летнему пенсионеру и ветерану труда, что он значится умершим и не сможет получать пенсию.
Александровская городская прокуратура обратилась в суд для защиты прав пенсионера. Сейчас запись о смерти мужчины аннулирована, он по-прежнему получает пенсию.


Источник.


----------



## Sandor

*Катерину из «Грозы» Островского запишут в неправильные герои*







Министр культуры Владимир Мединский предложил Общественной палате разработать школьный учебник литературы, воспитывающий «глубокий и спокойный патриотизм» и «гордость за нашу многонациональную страну» и формирующий «ценности крепкой традиционной семьи». Об этом 6 марта пишет газета «Известия» со ссылкой на председателя комиссии ОП по сохранению историко-культурного наследия Павла Пожигайло.

Заместитель министра культуры Григорий Ивлиев подтвердил данное Общественной палате поручение и заявил, что в ведомстве согласны с ее предложениями.

В курсе литературы, по словам Пожигайло, предлагается поставить под особый контроль изучение творчества Александра Островского, Ивана Тургенева, Николая Некрасова, Виссариона Белинского и Михаила Салтыкова-Щедрина. «Будет разработана специальная методичка для учителей, в которой будет четко прописано, что следует рассказывать детям про эти произведения», — заявил «Известиям» Пожигайло.

Поведение героев, по его словам, следует определять как «правильное» и «неправильное». В качестве примера «неправильного» поведения Пожигайло привел Катерину из «Грозы» Островского, покончившую с собой, а в качестве «правильного» — Татьяну из «Евгения Онегина», которая вышла замуж и, по мнению члена ОП, была счастлива. «С одной стороны, страсть, которая может привести к самоубийству, а с другой — мудрое преодоление страсти», — резюмировал Пожигайло.

Он предложил перевести изучение Николая Гоголя и Федора Достоевского из средней школы в старшую и изучать их параллельно, зная при этом Новый завет. «Это писатели будущего, обладающие провидческим даром», — заметил председатель комиссии. Пожигайло интерпретировал «Ревизора» Гоголя не как высмеивание чиновников, а как «мытарства одной души, где каждый из героев — это различные грехи». По его мнению, «в этом смысле» Хлестаков является Антихристом.

Кроме того, Пожигайло считает необходимым исключить из школьной программы «Мастера и Маргариту» Михаила Булгакова, так как «дети увлекаются Воландом, Коровьевым, Бегемотом, совершенно не понимая творческую задачу» писателя.

«Конечно, кто-то хочет, чтобы ребенок был полностью свободен, как Раскольников. Но я считаю, что эта свобода, так же как свобода Базарова, она ведет к трагедии. И в этом смысле дать полную свободу, дать Пелевина, Улицкую, "пусть ребенок почитает", — это неправильно», — заключил Пожигайло. Виктор Пелевин и Людмила Улицкая вошли в список авторов, рекомендованных к прочтению в старшей школе. Список, резко раскритикованный Общественной палатой, в начале 2013 года был опубликован в методическом пособии по русскому языку и литературе. Статуса официальной школьной программы он не имел.

Источник.


----------



## orderman

*Героя, спасшего детей от акулы, уволили из-за сюжета в новостях*






Мужчину, спасшего от акулы детей в Австралии, уволили по возвращении на работу.

62-летний мужчина взял больничный и на два месяца отправился в Австралию по настоянию врачей, которые рекомендовали ему уехать в путешествие, чтобы избавиться от сильного стресса, связанного с работой.

На отдыхе мужчина защитил детей от двухметровой акулы. Когда англичанин вернулся на родину, то из попечительского совета компании, где он работал, получил письмо. «Будучи недостаточно здоровым, чтобы работать, вы чувствовали себя достаточно хорошо, чтобы отправиться в Австралию и, как было видно в недавних теленовостях, схватить акулу за хвост», — говорилось в письме.

Уволенный британец проработал в компании 10 лет, занимая должность координатора проектов.


Источник.


----------



## Drongo

orderman написал(а):


> «Будучи недостаточно здоровым, чтобы работать, вы чувствовали себя достаточно хорошо, чтобы отправиться в Австралию и, как было видно в недавних теленовостях, схватить акулу за хвост», — говорилось в письме.


Галимый пиар. Этот мужик как бы уже знаменитость и тут его увольняют, все подымают ажиотаж, где мужик становится объектом №2, а №1 конечно же такая-сякая контора так не справедливо поступившая. Бесплатная халявная реклама конторы. В суд на них!


----------



## orderman

*В США помиловали сурка Фила, ошибочно предсказавшего скорый приход весны*






​ НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 27 марта. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Прокурор из американского штата Огайо снял все обвинения, выдвинутые против сурка Фила, ошибочно предсказавшего скорый приход весны. Таким образом помилованному зверьку удалось избежать грозившей ему за неверный прогноз смертной казни, сообщил сегодня телеканал Эн-би-си.

По словам прокурора Майка Мозера, его решение связано с тем, что вину за ошибку Фила взял на себя президент клуба, который организует ежегодный День сурка, - Билл Дили. Он заявил, что неправильно интерпретировал прогноз. На самом деле, по словам Дили, сурок "сообщил", что зима пока не собирается уходить, а он его попросту не понял.

В начале февраля, при большом скоплении народа, сурка Фила из городка Панксутони /штат Пенсильвания/ разбудили и заставили покинуть свою норку. Выбравшись из нее, он не увидел собственной тени, то есть, согласно народной примете, предрек скорый приход весны. Если бы "прорицатель" увидел свою тень и скрылся в норке, тепла оставалось бы ждать еще полтора месяца.

Источник


----------



## Кирилл

О нет,неужели это правда...


----------



## orderman

*Во Франции мужчину арестовали за «гетеросексуальный» свитер*





​
*В Люксембургском саду в Париже задержали мужчину за то, что он был одет в «неправильный» свитер. Причиной задержания является кофта, на которой изображена гетеросексуальная семья, держащаяся за руки (мать, отец и двое детей).* 

Согласно новому законодательству это является неуважением к гомосексуальным парам. Футболка признана аморальной, потому что открыто пропагандирует приверженность гетеросексуальным отношениям. 

Полиция решила, что данный символ оскорбляет чувства сексуальных меньшинств и задержала мужчину. За неправильную кофту ему грозит штраф в несколько тысяч евро. 

Судья, которому поручили вести это дело, заявил: «Это гротеск, если бы у меня была футболка с диктатором, у меня было бы меньше проблем». 

Мужчина, надевший футболку с изображением мамы, папы и детей, — отец большой семьи, которая пришла на пикник с пасхальными яйцами. Его отвели в полицию и после часа допросов приняли решение о том, что нужно открыть дело, санкция по которому предполагает штраф. Вместе с ним допросили 10 человек.

Источник


----------



## Кирилл

Е**** их ***** да неужели это ****** и в самом деле??!!
******!!!


----------



## Сашка

да, там уже папе с мамой и дитями по улицам ходить аморально. а в футболках с гитлером - можно

мало им было погромов, еще хотят


----------



## Sfera

уроды(... 
я не гомофоб.. но тот же случай в Голландии, где официально существует ассоциация педофилов.. я в шоке и брезгливом ужасе. 
куда мир катится


----------



## Кирилл

Видимо в России есть еще что то человеческое...не только жулики)))


----------



## Ip_MEN

*Американцы попутали чехов с чеченцами*

С просьбой не путать Чехию с Чечней обратился к американским гражданам посол Чешской Республики в США Иван Гандалович. Его официальное заявление размещено на интернет-сайте чешского посольства в Соединенных Штатах. Специальный документ чешские дипломаты вынуждены были подготовить после того, как американские сегменты социальных сетей Twitter и Facebook буквально захлестнула волна сообщений от негодующих американцев, обвиняющих Чехию в причастности к взрывам во время Бостонского марафона 15 апреля.
Иван Гандалович назвал подобную ошибку "крайне горестным недоразумением". "Чехия является государством центральной Европы, а Чечня входит в состав Российской Федерации", — подчеркивается в документе. Дипломат заверил, что Чешская республика является "активным и надежным союзником Соединенных Штатов и сражается против терроризма".
Ранее были опубликованы некоторые выдержки из сообщений американских пользователей Twitter, путающих Чехию и Чечню, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. "В Чешской республике хорошее пиво, красивые женщины и мужчины, которые убивают спортсменов", — написал один из пользователей. "Отец весь день рассылал знакомым SMS, чтобы никто из них не ездил в Чехословакию", — пишет другой. "Оба террориста приехали из Чешской республики. Кстати, где вообще она находится?" — задается вопросом третий. Чешские журналисты, просмотревшие сообщения американцев в Twitter о теракте в Бостоне, нашли и такое: "Черт побери Чешскую республику! Полагаю, что теперь мы ее разбомбим!"


----------



## Drongo

orderman написал(а):


> Полиция решила, что данный символ оскорбляет чувства сексуальных меньшинств и задержала мужчину


А чё так? Сразу бы в суд на производителя футболок за агитацию аморальности и пропаганду всегобщего унижения меньшинств. ))) В суд и многомиллионную компенсацию за моральный ущерб. Бред короче. Чувствую как во мне просыпаются садисткие чувства, так и хочется парочку гомосеков тамошних выловить и посадить в подвал без освещения на недельку. Не, чёт я упустил, гомосеков сажать рядом нельзя, мужчину-гомосека и женщину-лесби и пусть наслаждаются обществом друг друга, глядишь, через год будет как на футболке: _Солнце, Небо, Папа, Мама и Я._



Ip_MEN написал(а):


> "Черт побери Чешскую республику! Полагаю, что теперь мы ее разбомбим!"


Та нормально, полетели бомбить. )))


----------



## Сашка

Drongo написал(а):


> Не, чёт я упустил, гомосеков сажать рядом нельзя, мужчину-гомосека и женщину-лесби и пусть наслаждаются обществом друг друга


интересно такую парочку заслать на необитаемый остров - в хорошем случае у них будут дети, в плохом - мужик станет бабой окончательно, а баба - мужиком))) и будет семья, тока наоборот)))

о. Кирюха стал человеком))) а мартышка была забавная))


----------



## Sfera

Сашка написал(а):


> о. Кирюха стал человеком))) а мартышка была забавная))


эволюция по Дарвину

блин, становлюсь националисткой...(
и че их не смыло?


----------



## Кирилл

Сашка написал(а):


> о. Кирюха стал человеком)))


Причем не вымышленным))0
Мартышка че та надоела-никогда не обращал внимания на авы,а тут что то...вот фото и залил.
Пусть все эти ивропы смотрят и видят,что у нас живут реальные мужики и настоящие женщины)))
Интересно ,а чем тогда их зоны жестоки,если у них гомосятина ничего страшного??


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> о. Кирюха стал человеком))) а мартышка была забавная))


Сейчас лучше. ))) На Кашпировского похож немного едва уловимо. Глазами и причёской что ли?


----------



## Сашка

абезьян был больше похож на кашперовского))


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> На Кашпировского похож немного едва уловимо


Ха-ха.
Фотке лет шесть-семь.


----------



## грум

Оральный секс следует запретить, считает депутат Мизулина.
Российские парламентарии намерены расширить понятие о «нетрадиционных сексуальных отношениях». Их пропаганда была недавно запрещена федеральным законом. Так помимо однополой любви в перечень нетрадиционных отношений может попасть и оральный секс. С таким предложением выступила Елена Мизулина, она является главой думского комитета по вопросам семьи, женщин и детей. Об этом сообщает Росбалт.

"Норма запретит пропаганду орального секса, так как он не ведет к появлению детей, как и другие нетрадиционные сексуальные отношения» – заявила депутат в эфире телеканала Рен, цитату приводит сайт yuga.ru.
Источник

В стране проблем больше нет.Я фигею.:mda:


----------



## Кирилл

Сталина на вас нет! 



(с) Народная тупость.


----------



## iskander-k

грум написал(а):


> .....следует запретить, считает депутат Мизулина.




а как проверять будут ? заходить ночами в спальню и глядеть как именно это происходит ??  

Или просить будут съемки секса ?


----------



## Кирилл

*iskander-k*, дык вроде пропаганда имеется ввиду.
Вся демографическая программа государства по ходу сводится к пропаганде.
Тупые песни про хочу дочку/сына и т.д.
Бонус молодым мамам.
Пропаганда по всем видам СМИ,а так же тематика тренда мультимедийных студий,баннеры,соцреклама.
Кошмарят аборты,клиники,любые попытки небеременности...

...все сводится не к тому ,что бы оздоровить психологически и интеллектуально народ,который впоследствии родит и воспитает нормальное поколение,идет просто тупая агитация-активно сношаться,активно рожать,как можно больше мяса.
Мне искренне жаль этих будущих детей.


----------



## Кирилл

Мысленно бросьте в это фото тухлое яйцо!








Недавно депутат Единой России Виталий Милонов представил на рассмотрение новые поправки в законодательство РФ, что скорее всего вызовет бурную реакцию у многих жителей нашей страны. Следует отметить, что Всеволод Чаплин и Андрей Кураев также поддержали инициативу Милонова. На данный момент Дмитрию Медведеву было отправлено соответствующее письмо, с просьбой дать ход данному законопроекту.

Если новые изменения вступят в силу, то всем женщинам, не родившим ребенка до 23-х лет, придется отбывать воинскую службу – «Удел женщины – материнство. Если она сознательно пренебрегает тем даром, который ей дан природой и Господом, то почему она не должна идти служить? А то, что она «до сих пор не встретила большой любви – это отговорки в пользу бедных.

Женщина либо хочет иметь детей, либо нет. И если хочет – то поиск супруга дело нехитрое, а если не хочет – то, может быть, в армии кого-то и встретит. А так – так хотя бы Родину защитит. Наверно, нет смысла направлять женщин в пехоту, но и в стрелковых, и в инженерных и в лётных войсках им найдётся место. А то многие так называемые феминистки любят покричать про равные права. Вот вам, пожалуйста, и равные права. Равнее не бывает».

Следующая поправка говорит о том, что если женщина выйдет на улицу в слишком откровенной одежде, при этом еще будет курить и распивать спиртные напитки, ее можно будет побить камнями и это не будет считаться административным (а тем более уголовным) правонарушением. Складывается такое впечатление, что страна вернется к древним временам, когда народ сам творил правосудие.

Как считает Милонов – «Это снизит и количество изнасилований, и вообще поднимет общий жизненный тонус. Внешность – не та сфера, в которой нужно самовыражаться. Пусть лучше женщина поможет матери или приготовит вкусный обед. Или, хотя бы, почитает хорошую книгу, не обязательно духовную. Внешнее не должно затуманивать внутреннее».

Также стало известно, что при вступлении поправок в законопроект, для женщин будут введены квоты на количество мест в вузах – «Женщина не должна быть умнее мужа. Она должна быть покорной, хозяйственной, заботливой и услужливой, а не понижать мужскую самооценку своими, впоследствии не нужными знаниями. Мужчина должен чувствовать, что он глава семьи, тогда ему будет хотеться об этой семье заботиться».

Источник...


----------



## Sfera

да нуууу..это же бред


----------



## akok

Хорошая трава, крепкая.


----------



## грум

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> будет курить и распивать спиртные напитки, ее можно будет побить камнями и это не будет считаться административным (а тем более уголовным) правонарушением.


А мне хочется подойти и дать по башке.Каждый день вижу таких у нас в парке.И с колясками и с пивом и матом шпарят.Ну не должна быть женщина такой. Да еще матерью.


----------



## Sandor

Только мне почему-то кажется, что таких даже армия не исправит.


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> да нуууу..это же бред


Ну как дембель будет-разберемся)))


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну как дембель будет-разберемся)))


----------



## Sfera

грум написал(а):


> дать по башке.


драться с женщиной не есть метод
даже, если не все нравится в ее поведении




Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну как дембель будет


у меня как и у Милонова белый билет)), мы с ним в тыловом ополчении

у него причина уважительная, диагноз - мозговая деградация
я вообще замечаю в последнее время у наших уважаемых депутатов этот диагноз: тяжелая мозговая недостаточность, поражающая правительство независимо от пола или возраста


----------



## Кирилл

Это что!
Я интервью кандидата в мэры Москов слушал-я вообще чуть не усс...упался со смеху!
В аэропорт ездил,новости слушал...это просто жесть!
Например создавать некрасивым женщинам роботов для удовлетворения потребностей,а красивых поддерживать.
Всем бомжам по хате.
Всем чиновникам китайский паспорт-если че вызываем китайские спецслужбы и из гранатамета расстреливаем по их законам.
А под Москвой построить ньюМосков -полмиллиарда плиток брусчатки...короче найду завтра попробую и покажу,это было что то с чем то.
Респект московским чиновникам! тьху на них...


----------



## iskander-k

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну как дембель будет-разберемся)))


Таак .. это что за дух голос подал ? )))))




Sfera написал(а):


> тяжелая мозговая недостаточность,


это все последствия чрезмерного питания -заработок теперь позволяет , ощущение превосходства и следование всем новомодным веяниям типа омоложения или продления жизни при помощи от стволовых клеток до древнего шаманского бубна )))


----------



## Кирилл

iskander-k написал(а):


> Таак .. это что за дух голос подал ? )))))


Так а мне что?
Я уже отслужил, в военно-воздушных.
Свою отмазал-нашему "военнику" уже 4 года.
Так что нам новый предполагаемый закон не страшен)))
Да и у Марии только за дочку опасения.

_Добавлено через 3 часа 20 минут 36 секунд_


грум написал(а):


> А мне хочется подойти и дать по башке.Каждый день вижу таких у нас в парке.И с колясками и с пивом и матом шпарят.Ну не должна быть женщина такой. Да еще матерью.


+



Sfera написал(а):


> драться с женщиной не есть метод
> даже, если не все нравится в ее поведении


А это разве женщины?мясо ...

Вот он эфир,нашел его,этого кандидата-проголосовал бы за него чисто ради поржать!
Никогда не ходил на выбора.
эфир kp.ru
Печатная версия.



Спойлер



Кандидат в мэры Москвы Сергей « Паук » Троицкий рассказывает нашему политическому обозревателю Александру Гришину, как будет решать проблемы бомжей, курящих людей и забеременевших девушек.

Гришин:
- В студии я, обозреватель газеты «Комсомольская правда» Александр Гришин. А в гостях у нас претендент на пост мэра Москвы Сергей Евгеньевич «Паук» Троицкий. После выборов в Химках, после истории с Жуковским на мэрское место в Москве можно замахнуться, только имея какие-то деньги, чтобы проводить кампанию.
Троицкий:
- Естественно, все деньги мы потратили в Химках и в Жуковском. В Жуковском нам пришлось раздавать деньги людям. Потому что в городе царит дикая бедность. Мы влили свои деньги в город Жуковский, там экономика сразу оживилась. Конечно, когда началась выборная кампания в Москве, касса КТР была полностью пуста, а в холодильнике повесилась мышь. Но бог нам помог, наша кошка родила 9 моднейших котят, которых мы стали распродавать, чтобы на вырученные деньги проводить эту мэрскую кампанию. Первыми откликнулись сотрудники ВТБ банка, они купили одного кота за 50 тысяч рублей. Потом изъявил желание Прохоров. Мы Прохорову передали трех котов.
Гришин:
- Сам или сестра?
Троицкий:
- Он приобрел у нас трех котов, передал лично мне 3% акций баскетбольного клуба Brooklyn Nets. Мы заложили это в качестве залога в Сбербанк Грефа и получили круглую сумму, для того чтобы вести предвыборную кампанию. Также мы вчера встречались с Ириной Прохоровой, которая тоже изъявила желание приобрести дополнительную партию котов.
Гришин:
- Сергей, с такими коммерческими талантами зачем вам пост какого-то градоначальника какого-то города?
Троицкий:
- Здесь такая тонкая игра. Просто так котов очень трудно продавать. Для чего людям нужны коты? Чтобы зайти к Лужкову на прием, узнать о каком-то деле, нужно сразу было занести 200 тысяч долларов. И неизвестно, вопрос решится или не решится. Соответственно, если человек у меня заранее купил кота, то он уже может без этих денег прийти ко мне на прием, какую-то свою просьбу озвучить, например, где-нибудь супермаркет построить или еще какое-то прибыльное коммерческое предприятие.
Гришин:
- Я понял, ВТБ и Прохоров, они на самом деле сейчас сделали очень выгодные для себя инвестиции.
Троицкий:
- Ну конечно. «Гражданская платформа» планирует участие в Московской городской Думе. Соответственно тогда мы можем им предоставить пару кресел, например.
Гришин:
- Насчет предоставить пару кресел. Я смотрел, вы прежних соперников не забываете. Чирикову решили сделать директором московского зоопарка.
Троицкий:
- Да. Мы же не конкуренты, например. Мы живем в России, и самое главное – это сотрудничество со всеми типами организаций, которые не вредят России, например. Естественно, так как мы Чирикову знаем по химкинской битве, я как добрый человек, и если мы поднимаемся на московский уровень, то мы тащим всю свою команду. Соответственно Чириковой будет предоставлена возможность управлять московским зоопарком, улучшать его, чтобы детям там было интересно. Она там может и экологией заниматься. А то недавно с ребенком пошли в зоопарк, там в клетках дичайшая вонища, не очень хорошо убрано, например.
Гришин:
- Главное, что звери не пластмассовые, а живые, кушают, гадят.
Троицкий:
- Ну конечно. Пусть Чирикова придумает такой способ, чтобы зверей кормить, и в то же время чтобы они не даблились, например. Люди, которые толстые, вместо еды шарики едят, которые не перерабатываются, а они даблятся этими шарами.
Гришин:
- О Чириковой еще один вопрос. Помнится мне, когда вы были кандидатом в мэры подмосковного города Химки, вы обещали решить транспортный вопрос именно между Химками и Москвой путем запуска и прицепления автобусов к дирижаблям.
Троицкий:
- Да. Для чего я баллотировался в Жуковском, например? Чтобы познакомиться со всеми местными людьми, например. Дело в том, что Лужок в свое время сколько закупил дирижаблей? Пять.
Гришин:
- Куда он их дел?
Троицкий:
- Они на аэродроме в Жуковском стоят порожняком. Хотя эти же дирижабли давно могли работать в Химках, например. Теперь они будут в Москве работать, например.
Гришин:
- Тоже по направлению к Химкам?
Троицкий:
- И в Химках. По центральным магистралям. Мы сделаем скай-такси, на всех столбах фонарных приделаем специальные такие рельсы, и будут такие маленькие кабинки. И люди будут в этих маленьких кабинках спокойно передвигаться. Выделенные полосы запретим. Это получается так, что если в троллейбусе какой-то гастарбайтер едет быстро, а человек на «Мерседесе» должен в дурацкой пробке стоять, например.
Мы сделаем, допустим, Ярославский вокзал-1 и Ярославский вокзал-2. Со всеми вокзалами так будем, например. Чтобы, если человек живет в Медведково, ему не нужно было на машине ломиться на три вокзала, чтобы поехать в Ярославль, например. Вокзал-2 можно сделать станцией метро «Лось». Если учесть, что из города выезжают и приезжают на самолеты, на поезда 700 тысяч в день, если мы вокзалы перенесем ближе к МКАД, сделаем вторые станции, то мы уже уменьшим поток машин, которые ломятся в центр, на 100-200 тысяч автомобилей. Это значительно разгрузит транспортную систему. И еще масса разных ноу-хау, как сделать дополнительные карманы на МКАД, на третьем кольце. Соответственно выезжающие с третьего кольца машины не будут запружать все пять полос, и люди, которым нужно в другой конец Москвы, будут спокойно ломиться с ветерком, например.
Гришин:
- Вы предлагаете решать те же проблемы, что предлагают Собянин, Навальный и другие.
Троицкий:
- Я популярно объясняю. Другое дело, что всегда есть простейший креативный подход. То же самое с гастарбайтерами. Мы не будем какими-то фашистскими способами, как в Химках, например, отправлять их пушкой высокого давления обратно в горы. Сейчас мы заключили контракт с фирмами «Бош», «Сименс» и China Industrial, которые изготовят 100 тысяч умных многофункциональных роботов, которые будут бесплатно убирать улицы от снега, мусора, кала, и еще будут дружить с детьми.
Гришин:
- Когда прошел анонс о том, что к нам на интервью приезжает Сергей «Паук» Троицкий, нас просто засыпали вопросами. Некоторые из них мы сейчас зададим.
«Раньше на вредном производстве давали молоко. Что бы вы давали сейчас»?
Троицкий:
- Всем пенсионерам будем выдавать по батлу моднейшего крымского вина, например, в неделю. Если пенсионер выпьет стаканчик модного напитка, у него сразу будет хорошее настроение, и он не будет думать про ЖКХ, про всякие дурацкие вещи, например. Просто ему будет клево. Молодежи будем выдавать прежде всего квартиры. Если, допустим, девушка забеременела… 10 тысяч домов будет построено для молодоженов.
Гришин:
- Многоквартирных?
Троицкий:
- Разных. Там однушки, двушки, трехи будут разного типа. Это будет специальный молодежный город в южной части новой присоединенной Москвы построен. Если девица забеременела, родила ребенка, ей сразу дают однушку. Если родила второго ребенка, то они переезжают из однушки в двушку, а новые беременные люди переезжают туда. Там будет вся готовая инфраструктура. Если парень, например, отпорол девицу и она забеременела, то ему прощаются долги в Сбербанке. Так, мы внесли 3% акций прохоровского клуба в Сбербанк, они находятся в залоге, соответственно под них есть денежное обеспечение, на 5 тысяч человек в неделю нам хватит этого обеспечения. То есть за год примерно 60 тысяч молодоженов смогут получить 1-комнатные квартиры в этом молодежном городе. Естественно, мы будем делать какие-то модные проекты, и из этих денег будут строиться новые дома дальше.
Гришин:
- Это только для красивых герлов или для всех?
Троицкий:
- Некрасивых герлов не бывает. Потому что даже какая-то дурнушка может свести с ума любого человека, если сделает какие-то свои женские ужимки, например.
У нас будет построен моднейший институт пластической хирургии, где любая герла может преобразиться.
Гришин:
- Я читал программные заявления, что для некрасивых герлов будет построен какой-то робот, который будет удовлетворять….
Троицкий:
- Ну да, в том числе и это.
Гришин:
- Я так понимаю, это до пластических операций.
Троицкий:
- Да.
Гришин:
- Пойдем к следующему вопросу.
«Очень грязно в моей столице любимой. Как навести порядок в ней?»
Троицкий:
- Мы уже ответили на этот вопрос, что у нас будет привлечено 100 тысяч функциональных роботов, которые одновременно будут утилизировать весь кал, грязь, мусор и т.д.
Гришин:
- У вас прозвучало сейчас: по батлу пенсионеру наимоднейшего крымского вина в неделю. Он стаканчик пропустит и доволен. Но у вас звучит еще, что 7 батлов (кстати, батл это какая мера?)…
Троицкий:
- Это 0,7.
Гришин:
- Звучало еще что 7 батлов в неделю для москвичей.
Троицкий:
- Мы планировали изначально, но когда произвели точные расчеты, пока получилось по 1 батлу, например. Естественно, когда мы на юге Москвы сделаем оффшорную зону и все деньги с Каймановых островов, с Кипра переманим туда, у нас будет большой денежный оборот, проценты будут идти. Тогда, конечно же, мы вернемся к этой планке в 7 батлов. И по ночам каждый человек сможет купить клевое вино или моднейший вискарь в магазине. Потому что получается что? У нас крайности. То была куча лужковских ларьков, теперь ларьки все снесли, супермаркеты закрываются в 22.30. И получается так, что человек, который вечером, предположим, едет из «Комсомольской правды» домой, он нигде не может купить сигарет и бутылки воды. Потому что ларьки все закрыты, мелкие магазинчики тоже, большие тоже закрываются в 22.30, например. Целая проблема получается.
Гришин:
- И батл он тоже не может купить.
Троицкий:
- Мы разрешим курить везде, правая сторона улицы будет курящей, левая сторона – некурящей.
Гришин:
- Это, кстати, хороший вопрос. А как же, когда у нас законодательство общефедеральное?
Троицкий:
- Мы референдум общегородской проведем. На городском вече люди сами решат, где им курить, где им не курить. Если люди проголосуют, то в аэропортах, которые находятся на юге Москвы, то же самое – можно будет в самолетах курить, пить. Из-за чего все эти потасовки в самолетах происходят? Госдума постоянно принимает законы: запретить, ограничить. Ничего разрешающего Госдума не делает. Поэтому человек изначально, когда он ломится в аэропорт, может быть, он боится высоты, он думает так, что бухла там нет, а я высоты боюсь, дай-ка я махну водки стаканчик. И берет перед самолетом, нажирается, входит - клаустрофобия, ему запрещают курить, пить. Из чувства протеста он начинает эту бузу устраивать. В советские времена или в начале 90-х годов во всех самолетах можно было прямо в кресле сидеть, курить, моднейшие стюардессы разносили вино. Я не видел ни одной драки, ни одной бузы. Потому что человек свободно, раскованно, вольготно себя чувствовал. Одним словом, в тех аэропортах, которые находятся на территории юга, мы разрешим все это делать. И также запретим везде платные парковки.
Гришин:
- О парковках. Как я слышал, вы хотите вводить какие-то специальные транспортные артерии типа «блондиночная кольцевая автодорога» и «блондиночные парковки». Чем они будут отличаться от обычных – по площади, по правилам?
Троицкий:
- Блондиночные, они будут заделаны с правой и с левой стороны такими громадными матами, покрашены в розовый цвет. Они могут как угодно там ездить, нарушать любые правила дорожного движения, и им ничего за это не будет. Соответственно эти блондинки не будут мешать проезду нормальных людей, которые опаздывают на какие-то интервью, по делам, на работу и т.д. Потому что все эти девицы и приезжие с юга…
Гришин:
- Они же совсем не блондинки. Они, наоборот, брюнеты.
Троицкий:
- Мы их на роботов заменим и постепенно выдавим из этого пространства. Также мы будем создавать трудовую армию МЧС, которая будет создавать массу новых рабочих мест. Соответственно будет приток молодежи из провинции. Будем открывать свои производства. Вначале это будут какие-то автосервисы или какие-то еще услуги, чтобы постепенно этническую мафию выдавливать из Москвы.
Гришин:
- Я так понимаю, что парковки для блондинок будут у каждого торгового центра.
Троицкий:
- Да.
Гришин:
- И вообще весь центр Москвы будет сплошь обит этими розовыми матами. Потому что они там больше всего паркуются.
Троицкий:
- Ну да. Конечно, не весь центр отдадим, но часть мест дадим. Они же тоже люди, в конце концов.
Гришин:
- Давайте вернемся к вопросам.
«Я коренной москвич. Иногда кажется, что мир перевернулся с ног на голову. Как исправить это положение?»
Это вопрос уже не мэру, а какому-то мироустроителю.
Троицкий:
- В Москве еще что будет? Последние 300 лет Москва дико страдала. Потому что всех архитекторов, например, Петр I заставил жить в Петербурге, всех модных дизайнеров, все деньги забирали у Москвы. И поэтому, если поехать в Питер, там моднейшие, прямые, четкие улицы, стоят роскошные римские дворцы с колоннами. Это такой солидный имперский стиль, как в древнем Риме, в Германии, например, и т.д. Что из себя представляет Москва? Практически есть Кремль, сталинские высотки и хаотично набросанные дома непонятного дизайна, которые не совмещаются друг с другом. И в то же время Москва это все-таки столица России, громаднейшего государства, практически империи. Поэтому на юге Москвы мы будем строить New Moscow, с прямыми четкими улицами, в античном стиле. Там мы построим новый Кремль, громадную площадь Триумфа, например, где Навальный сможет сразу собирать миллион человек, с громаднейшей стелой. Районы для молодоженов, правительственные кварталы. Сносить всю старую Москву мы не можем, это будет жестоко, потому что некоторые люди любят эти улочки, допустим, Арбат. В New Moscow мы сделаем супер Новый Арбат, который будет выстлан мощнейшей брусчаткой и плиткой. 500 миллиардов плиток нужно будет.
Гришин:
- То есть Собянин тоже без дела останется?
Троицкий:
- Мы все партнеры. Мы всех привлекаем.
Гришин:
- И Навального тоже?
Троицкий:
- Навальный – пожалуйста, пусть митинги устраивает. Навального мы возьмем в ревизоры. Он будет у нас курировать расхищение денег.
Гришин:
- Курировать расхищение денег?
Троицкий:
- Да. Но, к сожалению, он останется без работы, так как на юге Москвы мы продадим километр площади китайцам, например, и там будет наместник Китая в России находиться. В Китае есть расстрел, а у нас нет. Соответственно, когда чиновник поступает на работу в мэрию, во все муниципальные органы, он сдает российский паспорт, получает китайский. Соответственно, если Навальный уличил его, что он где-то что-то отпилил, отрезал, то сразу вызывает китайскую службу безопасности, и они везут его в этот километр и расстреливают.
Гришин:
- У тебя, по-моему, был какой-то другой рецепт борьбы с коррупцией, менее радикальный.
Троицкий:
- Пока вот такой. Чтобы никто не говорил, что мы звери и прочее.
Гришин:
- Уже сказали, что звери?
Троицкий:
- Да. Пусть сами чиновники со своим китайским правительством разбираются.
Гришин:
- А московский мэр будет в стороне от всего этого, что мои руки чисты?
Троицкий:
- Ну конечно.
Гришин:
- Навального натравил, а мои руки чисты.
Троицкий:
- Каждый человек несет свою функцию в обществе. Один делает одно, третий – пятое. Один копает яму, а другой, ученый, сидит и изобретает моднейшие проекты. Дизайнер сидит, рисует какие-то клевые декорации, например.
Гришин:
- Вот смотри. Ксения Собчак пошла, договорилась, провела переговоры с олигархом по твоему заданию мэра Москвы. Олигарх зашел, начал воровать. А ты на него – Навального. Кто виноват – Собчак, Навальный, олигарх?
Троицкий:
- По всей видимости. У нас будет все по-другому, мы в Москве сделаем. Система, то, что в городе правит какой-то администратор по типу Лужкова, например, это неэффективная полностью модель. Потому что все люди технического характера, у них не очень большой кругозор. Да, они разбираются четко в строительстве, в плитке и во всех этих делах административных. Но они делают это без энтузиазма. А человек публичный, которому важно, чтобы в обществе сохранить свое достоинство, он будет делать так, чтобы это было для людей. Будет мэр и будет вице-мэр. Вице-мэр занимается всеми техническими Васюками, например, он будет одновременно и на службе в МЧС состоять, разруливает метро, строит дороги, плитка – это его тема. Но вице-мэр не понимает, как должна быть дорога сделана, а мэр имеет широкий кругозор и ответственность перед обществом. Потому что если он неправильно что-то разрулит, то все люди скажут: смотрите, это какой-то дурак, он ничего не сделал полезного. И будут его проклинать. Поэтому здесь должна быть такая конструкция устроена, по крайней мере, во всех крупных городах России. Чтобы главный человек, который мониторит и делает глобальное развитие этого города, был общественный человек. Это может быть ученый, спортсмен или какой-нибудь политик. А второй человек – технический, который все это реализует реально в жизнь.
Гришин:
- Вернемся к нашим читателям, зрителям, слушателям.
«Мой сын очень любит играть в роботов, а мне они не нравятся. Что делать с организацией детского досуга в столице?»
Троицкий:
- Я только что говорил. Когда утром роботы будут подметать улицы, убирать от снега, днем, когда родители вернулись с работы, они детей отводят на детскую площадку, и там дети будут играть, роботы будут их развлекать, читать им сказки, учить английскому языку, петь песни и одновременно охранять их от педофилов. Соответственно родители могут заниматься досугом, делать шопинг или заниматься саморазвитием.
Гришин:
- Вот этой тетеньке роботы не нравятся.
Троицкий:
- Ну что ж? Мало ли что кому не нравится. Нам надо, чтобы в Москве было так.
Гришин:
- Еще вопросы.
«В Москве провели социологический опрос «Как вы относитесь к приезжим в столице?» 10% ответили: понаедут, шагу ступить негде. 20%: лишь бы вели себя нормально. 70%: пускай приезжают в наш красивый столица, почему нет. Основной вопрос: какие шаги предпримет новый мэр для решения миграционной проблемы?»
Троицкий:
- Я сказал, что будут работать роботы. Всем известно, что столица Газпрома – Уренгой, например, имеет статус города, куда требуются визы. Понятно, что если человек откуда-то из Тулы, из Орла, сядет на самолет, прилетит, у него никто не будет там визу спрашивать. А человек подозрительного типа, например, с него возьмут визу или не дадут визу туда пройти. Поэтому в Москве будет такая же система визовая. Понятно, что для жителей России будет въезд свободный. К сожалению, из южных областей въезд для таких людей будет ограничен, например. Таким способом мы будем действовать. Соответственно приоритеты будем отдавать, конечно же, таким странам, как Украина, Белоруссия и т.д. Потому что трудовая армия МЧС, нам нужно привлекать большое количество работников. Соответственно после этого привлечения они просто будут выдавливать этих всех людей. Во-первых, мы запретим людям с юга работать, например, таксистами или водителями маршруток. Потому что они и Москву не знают, неправильно водят, машины постоянно резко дергаются, бабушки падают. И это создает угрозу для москвичей, например.
Гришин:
- Но главным по решению этих вопросов, насколько я в курсе, ты хочешь поставить тоже человека с юга, Эдуарда Багирова.
Троицкий:
- Сейчас идут консультации, например.
Гришин:
- Начальник НКВД будущий. И главный над мигрантами.
Троицкий:
- У нас есть мэрские приказы. Есть официальные мэрские приказы. Пока таких приказов несколько, которые касаются Чириковой, например, и второй приказ – Лужкова сделать директором Коломенской ярмарки меда. И он будет выдавать по 5 банок меда, а красивым герлам – по 10.
Гришин:
- Пока она пластическую операцию не сделает, она только 5 банок меда получит. Получается, надо ей идти, делать пластическую операцию, и только потом 10 банок меда получит.
Троицкий:
- Такова жизнь, например. Кому-то везет, кому-то не везет.
Гришин:
- Еще есть приказ по поводу жены Лужкова, по-моему, Батуриной.
Троицкий:
- Да, там есть проект приказа.
Гришин:
- Там их всего уже около 100.
Троицкий:
- Да. Там есть разные. Мы специально вывешиваем проекты приказов, чтобы это обсуждалось в обществе.
Гришин:
- На вече.
Троицкий:
- Да. Должны люди давать свои комментарии. Если широкая общественность одобряет это, то мы выпускаем сразу же официальный мэрский приказ.
Гришин:
- Батурина по проекту приказа вроде как…
Троицкий:
- Должна заниматься…
Гришин:
- Уборщицей?
Троицкий:
- Не будем так говорить. Мы скажем так. Будет начальником обеспечения чистоты.
Гришин:
- Главной уборщицей будет. Но деньги, тем не менее, ты у нее собираешься отобрать и поделить.
Троицкий:
- Да, на всех жителей Москвы. Все люди, которые в прошлое время занимались коррупцией, крали деньги из финансового бюджета, у нас будет отдельное следственное бюро. Помните, когда большевики пришли к власти, закончилась Гражданская война, большевистские агенты выкрадывали иногда белых офицеров, которых находили в эмиграции – во Франции и т.д.
Гришин:
- Или убивали.
Троицкий:
- Да.
Гришин:
- Это до конца 50-х было.
Троицкий:
- Да. Наша определенная служба будет заниматься такими людьми. Неважно даже, если он 20 лет назад из московского бюджета украл, допустим, хотя бы 100 тысяч рублей, его в любой стране будут находить, выкрадывать, привозить сюда и т.д. Когда он вернет деньги, его будут обратно отпускать.
Гришин:
- Отпускать?
Троицкий:
- Конечно. Другого способа у нас нет.
Гришин:
- Так что Березовский легко отделался, я так понимаю.
Троицкий:
- Да, конечно.
Гришин:
- Лучше сразу приходить и сдаваться.
Троицкий:
- Да. Можно всегда купить официальную индульгенцию, например, и быть спокойным на всю жизнь.
Гришин:
- Почему перед «Пятерочками» ты хочешь восстанавливать именно антисоветские «Рюмочные». А почему не просто «Рюмочные»? Я не говорю про советские. Почему антисоветские «Рюмочные»? Кстати, функционал какой у них?
Троицкий:
- Еще один официальный указ это выслать Митволя за 101-й километр. Митволь в свое время запретил «Рюмочную» антисоветскую, где постоянно тусовался Высоцкий, например, выпивал рюмочку и придумывал ломовейшие песни, которые любила вся страна. Соответственно мы должны брать из истории все хорошее, преемственность поколений, например, называется. Что хорошего было в совке, например? Это как раз были «Рюмочные».
Гришин:
- Чебуречные.
Троицкий:
- Да. Поэтому нужно хорошее. Больше там хорошего ничего не было, поэтому мы сможем взять только эти «Рюмочные» антисоветские, где собирались нормальные люди, обсуждали власть, например, и гнали угарные телеги.
Гришин:
- А то, что Митволь тоже был кандидатом в мэры Химок, это здесь ни при чем?
Троицкий:
- Нет-нет, только ответка за Высоцкого, за оскорбление всего поколения 80-х и 70-х годов людей.
Гришин:
- Я бы на месте Олега Львовича…
«Нагружать все больше нас стали почему-то, нынче в школе 1-й класс вроде института. И ЕГЭ пугают еще. Какие шаги по реорганизации работы школьных учреждений вы запланировали в рамках своей предвыборной кампании?»
Троицкий:
- Девочка, говорю тебе, что в школе будут введены розги, например. Это когда-то было до революции, когда-то было во всех цивилизованных странах, в Британии, в Германии, например.
Гришин:
- В Британии до сей поры в частных школах остаются.
Троицкий:
- Да. Никто же не говорит, что… Королева-то разбирается, как нужно детей воспитывать. Поэтому у нас введем розги. Во-вторых, мы уменьшим количество предметов, например. Достаточно будет в день, чтобы дети 2-3 урока, и этого достаточно. В остальное время они должны учиться шить, стирать, готовить еду, крутить гайки. Пожалуйста, если человек склонен, допустим, к компьютерным вещам, пусть курс хакерства проходит, например. Такие вещи, которые в жизни ему пригодятся. А то бывает так, что какая-то девица придет, например, она даже яичницу поджарить не может, не говоря о том, чтобы сходить с коромыслом за водой на колодец.
Гришин:
- Зачем в Москве ходить на колодец с коромыслом?
Троицкий:
- Тебе же приятно было бы, ты идешь по улице, идет такая красивая девушка с коромыслом и с ведрами.
Гришин:
- Если она просто идет в мини-юбочке, красивая девочка, то мне и ведра ее, и коромысло как-то…
Троицкий:
- Когда мы говорим о возрождении империи, мы должны говорить об эстетике, чтобы все было красиво и моднейше. Тогда люди все сами будут подтягиваться. Когда человек приезжает, предположим, в старые времена из какой-нибудь глуши по делам в Петербург и видит это мощнейшее величие, и он сам тянется к этому, начинает лучше работать, лучше одеваться и т.д. А пока все это такое убогое и дурацкое, пока пляшет мерзкая попсовая мафия, то это людей превращает в какое-то быдло.
Гришин:
- То есть возрождение империи, такой имперский угар?
Троицкий:
- Ну конечно.
Гришин:
- Он все-таки никуда не делся?
Троицкий:
- Нет, конечно.
Гришин:
- Он теперь переносится на Москву?
Троицкий:
- Ну да. Битва за Москву, третья миссия.
Гришин:
- Не могу не задать такой вопрос, он сейчас очень актуальный. Отношения Сергея «Паука» Троицкого и так называемого ЛГБТ-сообщества.
Троицкий:
- Чтобы права всех были защищены, мы разрешим им митинги, но в канализациях, например. Пожалуйста, ходите, там громадные пространства. Хоть каждый день пусть собираются, рубятся, кто им запрещает.
Гришин:
- И борются.
Троицкий:
- Да. Там пусть все тусуются.
Гришин:
- Только в канализации?
Троицкий:
- Ну да.
Гришин:
- А без митинга, так, по улице, без флага? Без криков, что он педераст?
Троицкий:
- Пусть, пожалуйста, ходят, тусуются, но не пиарят эту тему.
Гришин:
- А что делать, например, с бомжами?
Троицкий:
- Бомжей у нас не будет вообще. А потом, знаете, я скажу так, что такое бомжи, например? Существует такая версия, что якобы это какие-то люди, которые в результате чего-то пострадали и скатились на дно. Это состояние человека. Если к бомжу подойти, сказать: слышь, бомж, на тебе квартиру, на тебе деньги, на тебе еду, живи, - при одной мысли, что ему нужно ходить в сберкассу, какие-то платежки там делать, платить за газ, за воду, он скажет: нет-нет, не надо мне вашу квартиру, ваших этих дурацких бумажек, я лучше просто буду бомжем, хожу себе, ничего не делаю, ни за что не отвечаю, а бог сам подаст какой-то кусок еды. Это состояние человека.
Гришин:
- И что, роботам убирать?
Троицкий:
- Да. Роботы, конечно, их всех быстро схватят, которые остались. Мы сделаем для них какой-то бомж-парк, например, на какой-то свалке, где они будут спокойно тусоваться и вести свой образ жизни, который им нравится.
Гришин:
- Что-то мне подсказывает, что этот бомж-парк будет с той канализацией, где геи будут проводить свои демонстрации и митинги.
Троицкий:
- Естественно. У нас точечной застройки никакой не будет. У нас все будет интегрировано одно в другое.
Гришин:
- Бомжи в геев, геи – в бомжи.
Троицкий:
- Да.
Гришин:
- И так переходить из одной стадии в другую.
Троицкий:
- Да.
Гришин:
- Еще вопрос от наших слушателей. В Москве работать нравится, но можно ли повысить зарплату?
Троицкий:
- Да, у нее будет возможность повысить зарплату, потому что мы в Москве создадим институт гейш, например. Понятно, что мы не сможем завезти в Москву сразу 100 тысяч японских моднейших герлов, но так как киргизки и корейки похожи на японок, соответственно с ними надо сделать какой-то апгрейд с ними сделать, и они будут стоять вдоль всех трасс и входить в продуктовый пакет москвича, например. Когда к вам приятель едет, например, то вы можете сказать ему: слышь, возьми с собой бутылочку вискаря, чего-нибудь закусить и пару гейш по 100 долларов. Для чего это нужно будет? Зачастую, чтобы тусоваться с герлой, нужно целую кучу каких-то звонок сделать, SMS писать. А гейши – нормально. У нас же страна – рыночный ларек, и для нас прежде всего главное это коммерческие отношения и простота в пользовании. Старые неудобные гаджеты выбрасываются, покупаются новые, удобные гаджеты. Так же и это, такая же ситуация. Соответственно, когда 100 тысяч кореянок будут постоянно пороться, а остальные герлы не будут пороться, например, то они сразу будут более сговорчивые, сразу будут пороться дико и беременеть, например. Соответственно в России будет дикий прирост населения.
Гришин:
- То есть такая конкуренция.
Троицкий:
- Да, и повышение рождаемости за счет этого. Мы должны любые прагматичные способы использовать для главной цели.
Пользуясь случаем, хочу запиарить флаг наш. Этих флагов с помощью Прохорова мы изготовим 666 тысяч на первое время. Все люди, которые хотят проголосовать за меня, они 8 сентября на балконах будут вывешивать такие флаги. И считальщики голосов могут сразу проверить количество флагов, которые висят на балконах, и количество голосов, полученных в результате чуровской арифметики, например.
Гришин:
- То есть это такая дополнительная контрольно-проверочная система.
Троицкий:
- Да. Нам будет сразу реально понятно, сколько голосов. И мы не будем визжать и орать, как оппозиция, что что-то неправильно посчитали, что это нечестные выборы, например, и т.д. Потому что эти выборы будут самые честные за все время России.
Гришин:
- Надо только не 666 тысяч, а 666.666 флагов для ровного счета.
Троицкий:
- Можно было бы, но тогда церковники могут дико зарубиться. Мы все-таки толерантные люди. Есть люди, которые светского характера, другие, которые дико врубаются, например, молиться.
Гришин:
- Кстати говоря, что для православных будет предложено новым мэром «Пауком» Троицким?
Троицкий:
- Там будет обширная программа – всякого различного рода паломничество, например, строительство церквей всем миром. Потому что люди приходят после работы, им нечем заняться, смотрят, как дураки, футбол, например, где сборная России постоянно проигрывает. Вот пусть идут, помогают батюшкам строить церкви. Мешать цемент, например, кирпичи и все такое прочее.
Гришин:
- Я так понимаю, Охлобыстин будет этим заниматься?
Троицкий:
- Вполне возможно, если бы он согласился, если бы он был бы инспектором московских церквей, это было бы здорово, конечно.
Гришин:
- Насколько я понял, на первом этаже здания московской мэрии ты хочешь устроить ресторан, в котором официантками будут полуголые герлы. Первый вопрос. Кто туда сможет ходить? И второй вопрос. Почему не до конца голые?
Троицкий:
- Все-таки мы должны соблюдать какие-то правила приличия. Во-вторых, сделать представительство власти более открытым к народу. Допустим, любой человек в Германии может пойти и присутствовать (или в Англии) во время парламентских дебатов, например, посмотреть со стороны. А у нас получается так, что во властных коридорах за кулисами что-то там делается, подковерная какая-то мышиная возня, непонятно, кто кому что передал, отпилил, в какой сговор вошел. А так любой человек может прийти в мэрию, в Московскую городскую Думу, например, зырить, как там все происходит, например. Чтобы общество было более открытое.
Гришин:
- Почему тогда полуголые герлы только в мэрии, а не в Думе?
Троицкий:
- Когда мы в свое время подавали бумагу в мэрию о Химкинском марше экскаваторов и людей, например, то наши две ассистентки пришли в моднейших эротических прикидах. И когда мы бумаги стали сдавать, к нам прибежала целая куча служащих Московской мэрии и стали жаловаться, почему Собянин не выдает сотрудницам мэрии такие моднейшие прикиды. И также об этом ходатайствовала в ФСО охрана мэрии.
Гришин:
- Это мужики прибежали или женщины?
Троицкий:
- Сотрудницы мэрии прибежали и стали жаловаться на Собянина: у вас в КТР у девиц у всех модные прикиды, а нам Собянин такие не выдает. Поэтому мы будем всем сотрудницам выдавать такие моднейшие прикиды, чтобы и на работе тоже был какой-то флирт, амуры, чтобы была такая приятная обстановка, чтобы человек, который идет на работу, ему можно было ходить, как на праздник.
Гришин:
- И, естественно, наимоднейшее виски.
Троицкий:
- Да. Но это после работы.

У "Паука" уже и флаг к выборам готов. И помощницы есть
Фото: Иван МАКЕЕВ
Аня:
- Кстати, в понедельник мы поедем в мэрию. Потому что Сергей уже звонил туда и договорился, что будет читать лекцию депутатам муниципального собрания, будет рассказывать об основных пунктах своей предвыборной программы.
Гришин:
- Аня, а вы тоже поедете в понедельник в мэрию?
Троицкий:
- Да, конечно.
Гришин:
- Вы будете в эротическом прикиде, чтобы сотрудницы Собянина завидовали?
Аня:
- Естественно. Они уже мне завидовали, когда мы ездили подавать документы в Избинком Москвы.
Троицкий:
- Вчера мы отпечатали первую партию подписных листов. Это подписной лист, который подписывает депутат муниципального собрания, а это подписные листы, которые подписывают граждане Москвы. Поэтому всех москвичей призываю скачивать эти листы в интернете на наших ресурсах КТР, например, относить на работу, чтобы все сотрудники подписывали. Также эти листы можно собирать по своему дому, чтобы было заполнено все четким почерком, чтобы все люди расписывались, и сдавать агентам предвыборного штаба КТР. И дальше мы сможем продолжать нашу кампанию.
Гришин:
- У тебя на пути такой мощный фильтр муниципальный, тебе надо собрать подписи депутатов.
Троицкий:
- Вот, Аня сказала, как раз будет эта встреча.
Аня:
- Кстати, у меня в друзьях ВКонтакте много депутатов муниципального собрания, они мне уже отписывались, что будут отдавать свои подписи за «Паука».
Гришин:
- Там у тебя есть такое предложение, что 230 рублей ты компенсируешь издержек за ксерокс, за что-то еще, и они получат еще мэрские дары. Что за дары?
Троицкий:
- Мэрские дары они смогут получить только после 8 сентября. Мэрские дары, они могут быть как материальные, так и просто. Дело в том, что на пляже «Руки вверх», например, мы открыли колл-центр. Праздничное открытие колл-центра состоялось в прошлую субботу. И колл-центр с моднейшими герлами будет работать до 8 сентября. Там будет проходить постоянно масса различных праздников, концерты, выступления, а также постоянное празднование праздника Нептуна.
Гришин:
- С русалками?
Троицкий:
- Да. Смысл праздника в чем заключается? Мы, допустим, заезжаем на ….. водохранилище, например, бросаем туда сотрудниц колл-центра. И если какой-нибудь мужик вперед всех доплыл и схватил телку, то он может делать с ней, что хочет, без всяких дурацких денег. Поэтому всех москвичей ждем на пляже «Руки вверх».
Гришин:
- А теперь несколько слов в завершение, чтобы все пошли дружными рядами.
Троицкий:
- Итак, поздравляю вас с летом. 8 сентября голосуйте за «Паука», голосуйте за радостную и счастливую жизнь. Понятно вам?!
Гришин:


----------



## Ip_MEN

> ...Экс-спикера воронежской городской Думы Александра Шипулина, съездившего в Париж вместе с женой на бюджетные деньги в размере 858 526 рублей, Центральный суд Воронежа оштрафовал на 75 тысяч рублей...


Весело живем товарищи.


----------



## orderman

*Вознаграждение за профессиональный труд - не взятка*






​
Получение денег или иного вознаграждения за выполнение профессиональных обязанностей нельзя считать взяткой. Соответствующий пункт был утвержден в проекте постановления пленума Верховного суда РФ по делам о взяточничестве и коррупционных преступлениях, принятом во вторник. 

В проекте уточняется, что взятка - это только получение денег или услуг за действия, связанные с осуществлением полномочий представителя власти, организационно-распорядительных либо административно-хозяйственных функций.

При этом редкомиссия, с середины июня дорабатывавшая текст проекта, уточнила формулировку разъяснения.

"Не образует состав получения взятки принятие должностным лицом денег, услуг имущественного характера и тому подобное за совершение действий (бездействие), хотя и связанных с исполнением его профессиональных обязанностей, но при этом не относящихся к полномочиям представителя власти, организационно-распорядительным либо административно-хозяйственным функциям", - говорится в документе.

Ранее в тексте был приведен пример получения главным врачом медучреждения вознаграждения за проведенные им лично диагностические обследования или лечебные мероприятия, если при этом он не отдавал организационных распоряжений. В проекте также осталось без изменения уточнение многообразия способов получения взятки - деньги и услуги имущественного характера, в том числе освобождение должностного лица от имущественных обязательств (например, прощение долга, предоставление кредита с заниженной процентной ставкой, бесплатные турпутевки, ремонт квартиры, строительство дачи, передача автотранспорта для временного использования).

Источник


----------



## Ip_MEN

Блин америкосы как дети. Не свежак но...

*В США начали продавать пули для убийства мусульман, которые не дадут им попасть в рай*

В американском штате Айдахо разработана новая линия боеприпасов, которые должны стать грозным оружием против радикальных исламских террористов, стремящихся при помощи джихада оказаться на небесах. Компания South Fork Industries приступила к продаже специальных пуль, покрытых краской с использованием свинины. По задумке производителя, так как свинина считается в исламе харамной (запретной), если такая пуля убьет экстремиста, тело его будет "осквернено", и он не достигнет своей основной цели - попасть в рай. 

В South Fork Industries называют новые пули под торговой маркой Jihawg Ammo (Jihawg представляет собой сочетание слов jihad - джихад и искаженного hog - кабан; ammo - боеприпасы) "мирным и естественным сдерживающим средством для радикального ислама", сообщает SBC Seattle. Главный слоган рекламной кампании таких боеприпасов - "Мир через свинину". Коробка патронов стоит около 20 долларов, и их популярность растет с каждым днем. 

Как отмечается в пресс-релизе компании, с боеприпасами этого вида можно будет не просто убить мусульманского террориста, но и отправить его в ад. Согласно исламской традиции, правоверный мусульманин, который умирает в ходе "священной войны", или джихада, против неверных, попадает прямо в рай, где его ждут 72 девственницы. Однако Коран не предполагает рай для "нечистых", которыми мусульмане становятся при любом контакте со свининой, независимо от обстоятельств. 


Как сообщает ABC News, идея выпускать пули против мусульманских террористов пришла к голову супругам Брендону Хиллу и Джули Хилл. Брендон лично разработал формулу краски с добавлением свинины, после чего начался выпуск "антиисламских" боеприпасов. 

В то же время эксперты сомневаются, что новая линия боеприпасов приведет к нужному эффекту - заставит радикалов отказаться от терактов. По словам доцента кафедры религиоведения университета Гонзага Шэннон Данн, в Коране не определено наказание для случайно вступивших в контакт со свининой. За это прегрешение по незнанию правоверный не может быть изгнан из рая. Более того, некоторые толкователи Корана даже считают, что мусульмане могут есть свинину, если альтернативой будет голод. 

Пресс-секретарь Совета по американо-исламским отношениям Ибрагим Хупер раскритиковал идею со "свиными" пулями, высказав мнение, что это один из способов быстро заработать на эксплуатации усиления исламофобии в обществе. Хупер считает, что если кто-нибудь реально использует одну из таких пуль против мусульманина, это приведет к всплеску преступлений на почве религиозной ненависти.


----------



## shestale

Ip_MEN написал(а):


> Более того, некоторые толкователи Корана даже считают, что мусульмане могут есть свинину, если альтернативой будет голод.


Едят, аж за ушами трещит, особенно если еще и на халявку(угостил их копченым салом) 
Спрашивал, почему едите, ведь коран вам запрещает ее есть. Ответили, что после захода солнца, а был действительно вечер, Аллах уже не видит


----------



## Кирилл

Да и в армии наяривали так что за ушами трещало.
Было смешно как они друг от друга скрывали что все до одного точат сало.


----------



## orderman

*Главе "Газпрома" нужен iPad по цене вертолета*







"Газпром" решил обеспечить своего руководителя Алексея Миллера планшетным компьютером. Но "простой" топовый iPad в максимальной комплектации за 36 000 рублей руководителю газового монополиста не подойдет. Ему нужно "мобильное автоматизированное рабочее место", максимальная стоимость которого по условиям тендера составляет без малого 120 миллионов рублей.

На самом деле, речь в опубликованном на днях объявлении о тендере идет не столько о самом планшетнике, сколько о специализированном программном обеспечении для него. Фактически подрядчик должен разработать по заказу ОАО "Газпром-Информ" программу для iPad, которая была бы функционально идентичной нынешнему "автоматизированному рабочему месту" Алексея Миллера, реализованному на базе обычного ПК.

В размещенном вместе с пакетом документации на сайте "Газпрома" техническом задании детализируются требования к возможностям планшетника председателя правления ОАО. Устройство должно выводить в наглядной форме все основные показатели работы компании, подключаясь для этого к корпоративному хранилищу данных. Также программа должна содержать инструменты для анализа показателей и их наглядного представления.

Пользователи большинства iOS-приложений привыкли к плавным и практически моментальным переходам между экранами и исключительной "отзывчивости" интерфейса. Но, судя по параметрам ТЗ, Алексея Миллера "тормоза" не раздражают. Запускаться программа "мобильного автоматизированного рабочего места" может до 5 секунд, а переход между экранами может занимать до 3 секунд.

При этом доступ к данным корпоративного хранилища "Газпрома" должен осуществляться весьма быстро, занимая не более 15 секунд после первичной загрузки приложения и не более 5 секунд при переходе между экранами. Не факт, что качество сетей GPRS и 3G во всех регионах России, а особенно в отдаленных, где работают предприятия "Газпрома", сможет обеспечить такие скорости связи.

Всего на разработку мобильной версии рабочего места Алексея Миллера подрядчику дается 206 дней. Помимо самой системы ему предстоит разработать схему комплексного обеспечения информационной безопасности, так как с планшетника глава "Газпрома" может осуществлять доступ к данным, являющимся коммерческой тайной.

Источник


----------



## akok

Потомки Чиполлино: в литовском городе ввели налог на дождь
Финансовый кризис в Литве заставляет местные власти искать все новые способы пополнения казны. Самый оригинальный способ придумали в Клайпеде. Там вводят налог на дождь. Репортаж "Голоса России"

Гениальная идея принца Лимона из сказки Джанни Родари "Приключения Чиполлино" – ввести налог на дождь – неожиданно нашла поддержку у властей литовского города Клайпеды.

Городской совет выяснил, что в бюджете совершенно не осталось денег на ремонт ливневой канализации, и предложил оплатить расходы водоканала самим жителям. Поскольку в балтийских широтах дождь явление обычное, то коммунальщики смогут серьезно подзаработать.

Расценки по очистке водосточной системы Клайпеды от дождевой воды нешуточные – больше доллара за кубометр. По словам генерального директора Klaipedos Vanduo Леонаса Макунаса, налог на дождь его предприятию уже платят юридические лица. Теперь и простым гражданам пришла очередь раскошелиться:

"Дождевая вода, попав в общую канализацию, перегружает систему очистки. Если человеку требуется система для сбора дождевой воды, он должен ее построить. В крайнем случае он должен подписать с нами договор и платить за то, что дождевая вода попадает в канализацию. Только в августе в западной Литве выпало более 2 см осадков".

Механизм взимания нового налога пока не разработан. Но уже известно, что, если домовладение не оборудовано отдельной канализацией для сточных вод, владельцу придется заплатить налог. Не хочешь, собирай дождевую воду в бочки и ведра, вывози за территорию города и соответствующим образом утилизируй. Ноу-хау от властей жители Клайпеды восприняли с грустной иронией. Они предложили чиновникам не сдерживать полет фантазии и обложить налогами также волны на море и голубей, сидящих на балконах.

Жительница города Алиса предложила обложить налогом ветер, а другой житель, Виктор, вспомнил упомянутого уже Джанни Родари.

"Был такой мультфильм про Чиполлино, там запретили дышать. Этот процесс как-то можно контролировать, а как быть с дождем?" - говорит он.

Жительница Клайпеды Виктория замечает: "Жить в стране, где введен налог на дождь, сложно…"

Горожан смущает еще один вопрос, кто будет контролировать процесс и какие штрафы грозят за нарушение дождевого закона. Некоторые жители Клайпеды уже всерьез задумались о том, чтобы перебраться подальше из курортного городка, вглубь страны. Так получается экономней.

По данным литовских синоптиков, в восточных и южных регионах Литвы осадков выпадает почти в два раза меньше. Да и чиновники там не столь изобретательны, как в Клайпеде.

http://www.dal.by/news/59/20-09-12-32/


----------



## Сашка

За справление нужды в кустах ярославца приговорили к 5,5 года колонии

Областной суд Ярославля подтвердил приговор 32-летнему Руслану Вахапову, которого ранее осудили на 5,5 года колонии строгого режима по статье "Развратные действия в отношении несовершеннолетних" из-за того, что в сентябре 2011 года он справил нужду в кустах на виду у детей. Сообщается, что в сентябре 2012 года Вахапов проезжал по дороге мимо поселка Кузнечиха. Мужчина остановился, чтобы справить нужду в придорожных кустах, не заметив неподалеку семью с тремя дочерьми. Увидев детей, Руслан поспешил к машине, но на него набросился отец семейства. Вархапов вызвал полицию. Приехавший наряд оформил протокол об административном правонарушении, но через две недели мужчину вызвали в Следственный комитет и сообщили, что на него заведено уголовное дело за растление малолетних.

После жалобы в отдел собственной безопасности Ярославского следственного управления СКР дело было закрыли, но со сменой следователя подняли вновь. В итоге после нескольких пересмотров дела Вархапов был приговорен к пяти с половиной годам колонии и уже начал отбывать срок. Родственники осужденного называют Руслана жертвой антипедофильской кампании.

источник


----------



## shestale

Сашка написал(а):


> Вархапов вызвал полицию.


А они как всегда приехали и помогли


----------



## Arbitr

Молдавия лицемерно изводит русский язык


Спойлер



В Молдавии молодых людей оштрафовали за баннер по-русски. Ранее для выпускников русских школ создали препоны для поступления в вузы. Похоже, под соусом "борьбы с советской оккупацией" в стране началась очередная волна гонений на русский язык, остающийся родным и своим и для представителей титульной нации, включая даже националиста мэра Кишинева.

В Молдавии имел место эпизод, позволяющий говорить о начале очередной волны гонений на русский язык. Молодых людей оштрафовали за то, что во время акции протеста они использовали баннер с русскоязычной надписью.

30 июля сотрудники правоохранительных структур выписали штраф руководителю ячейки Лиги русской молодежи в городе Бельцы Виктору Калашникову. Двумя неделями ранее он организовал во втором по величине населенном пункте страны акцию протеста против визита в Молдавию президента Румынии Траяна Бэсеску. Полицейский протокол гласит, что два плаката с надписью на русском языке нарушают административный кодекс страны.

Лига русской молодежи в ответ выпустило эмоциональное заявление. "Этот прецедент напоминает борьбу с русским языком во времена румынской оккупации Молдовы. Применение "фашистских методов" в нашем якобы современном цивилизованном обществе заставляет задуматься о том, способна ли Молдова стать действительно демократической страной или все ограничится претензией нынешней власти на данный статус?", — говорится в тексте заявления.
"Инцидент связан с акцией против приезда Траяна Бэсеску, который, как известно, посетил Молдову 17 июля. Именно в этот день в 1941 году Ион Антонеску приехал в Бельцы на открытие концентрационных лагерей. Наши деды пережили зверские издевательства румынских фашистов, прочувствовали на себе гнет над русскоязычным населением, но тем не менее, сберегли культуру и язык. Сегодня мы не имеем права игнорировать подобные действия властей и правоохранительных органов", — отметили активисты.

Отметим, что данный эпизод стал не единственной попыткой молдавских властей своеобразно "угодить" румынскому гостю, не устающему повторять, что "Молдавия — румынское государство". В июле стало известно, что во многих вузах страны отказались принимать документы у выпускников русскоязычных лицеев. Русскоязычные группы сокращают, а в молдавские (или румынские) их не берут. Свое право на обучение ребятам пришлось доказывать через суд.

И штраф русскому активисту, и препоны на пути русскоязычных абитуриентов являются логическим продолжением инициатив, исходящих от партий, входящих в правящий альянс. Так, все три партии дружно встали на борьбу с Днем Победы. Либеральная партия объявила его "днем советской оккупации", либерал-демократы предложили снести памятники советским воинам. *Наконец, Демократическая партия "ограничилась" тем, что сочла праздник "экстремистским".*
В апреле текущего года депутат парламента от Либеральной партии Анна Гуцу внесла законопроект, согласно которому предполагалось полностью вытеснить русский язык из общественной и политической жизни. Депутат предложила лишить его статуса языка межнационального общения. Пока что скандальный документ не принят, однако на практике его положения выполняются с рвением, достойным лучшего применения.

То, что воплощение русофобских инициатив в жизнь ничем хорошим для Молдавии не закончится, говорить излишне. Убедить жителей преимущественно русскоязычного и славянского Приднестровья вновь признать власть Кишинева при таком подходе невозможно. Есть еще Гагаузская автономия, преимущественно гагаузское и болгарское население которой также предпочитает русский язык государственному. В данных случаях дело просто может окончиться кровопролитием.

Но и в Бессарабии (основной части Молдавии) не все так просто. Даже официальные переписи населения показывают, что русский язык считают родным 16 процентов населения — причем не только славянского или тюркского, но и часть молдаван. В городе Бельцы, где оштрафовали активиста, по-русски разговаривает большинство населения. Подобная картина наблюдается и в ряде других районов на севере Бессарабии, примыкающих к границе с Украиной.

В Кишиневе картина несколько иная. В нем преобладает молдавская (или румынская) речь, но русский язык все равно слышен часто. Большинство владельцев торговых точек, автосалонов, ремонтных мастерских дублируют надписи по-русски. В ресторанах города есть русскоязычные меню, потому что у клиентов есть в них потребность. И речь идет преимущественно о местных клиентах: приезжих из России или Украины в молдавской столице не так много.

Румынизаторы и "борцы с русским оккупационным влиянием" борются с русскими школами и вузами, но спрос на русский язык велик. Желающих учиться по-русски не становится меньше — в том числе и среди молдаван. Многие жители Кишинева титульной нации (даже молодые) говорят по-русски без акцента. Смешанные молдавско-русские или молдавско-украинские браки встречаются очень часто — даже в сельской местности. И дети из таких семей пользуются русским языком не реже, чем государственным. Да и чистокровные молдаване, постоянно с детства слыша русский язык вокруг себя, прекрасно им владеют.

И образование по-русски пользуется (даже среди молдаван) спросом по той причине, что оно более качественное, чем на молдавском (или румынском) языке. Доступной литературы по самым разным отраслям научных знаний на русском языке намного больше, чем на румынском. Да и отнюдь не все полезные студентам книги в румынском переводе есть в молдавских библиотеках. Распространение русского языка большее, чем румынского (не в обиду никому). В Румынии у титульной нации — давно сложившаяся естественная одноязычная среда. В Молдавии же картина иная.
Следствие ли это "советской оккупации"? Здесь румынизаторы, мягко говоря, лукавят. Еще церковно-славянский язык на протяжении веков оставался письменным языком у православных молдаван. Некоторое количество восточных славян жило в Бессарабии испокон веков — и молдаване нередко смешивались с русскими и украинцами, благо религиозных различий между ними не было. Даже в межвоенной Румынии 1918-1940 гг., на которую так молятся молдавские националисты, русский язык продолжал жить в Кишиневе и вытравить его не удалось.

Мало того — румынизаторы всего и вся сами не прочь использовать русский язык. Весной текущего года хитом молдавского интернета стало заседание мэрии Кишинева. Градоначальник Дорин Киртоакэ, племянник лидера прорумынской Либеральной партии Михая Гимпу, выматерился по-русски прямо в присутствии камер. В то время как его дядя и иные соратники по партии борются с "языком оккупантов", примар (мэр) позволяет себе такое. Лицемерие, да и только.

Присутствие русского языка в Молдавии — исторически сложившийся факт. И борьба с ним — наглое и беспардонное ущемление прав коренных жителей республики. Но на права человека евроинтеграторам от власти плевать. Тем более что борьба со всем русским и советским приняла у них клинические формы.


----------



## iskander-k

Русские сказки по западным стандартам вредны для детей
09.08.2013



Во исполнение Федерального закона от 29.12.2010 г. № 436-ФЗ (в ред. от 28.07.2012 г.) "О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред их здоровью и развитию" в 21 веке российские чиновники поняли: многие детские книжки (не говоря о мультфильмах) — это на самом деле пропаганда всяких нехороших вещей. Поэтому они были категорически признаны вредоносными и запрещены к прочтнению. Вот ссылка на сайт, где размещен список литературных произведений, запрещенных к прочтению детьми: http://www.zakon436.ru/books_6.php. Мало того, Вы можете на этом же сайте отправить на анализ экспертам любое произведение, где "грамотные" специалисты найдут всевозможные основания для его запрета. Ведь недаром все они "объединились вместе под знаменем закона 435, чтобы сделать наш мир чище, а детство наших детей еще радостнее" (цитата с указанного сайта).
Список литературных произведений, запрещённых к прочтению детьми до 6 лет
Название произведения

Предмет запрета
*	
Основание запрета для возрастной группы до 6 лет
"Иван-царевич и серый волк" - рус.нар.

Сцены воровства коня, Елены Прекрасной и др.

Разрешено только с 6 лет - информация содержит не побуждающие к совершению антиобщественных действий или преступлений эпизодические изображение или описание этих действий или преступлений при условии, что не обосновывается и не оправдывается их допустимость и выражается отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к лицам, их совершающим.
*
"Колобок" - рус.нар.

Физическое насилие над Колобком в эпизоде съедения Колобка Лисой

Информация содержащая оправданные ее сюжетом эпизодические ненатуралистическое описание физического насилия при условии торжества добра над злом и выражения сострадания к жертве насилия.
Не выполняется уловие торжества добра над злом.
*
"Теремок" - рус.нар.

Сцена нападения на теремок лисы, волка и медведя.

Разрешено только с 6 лет - информация содержит не побуждающие к совершению антиобщественных действий или преступлений эпизодические изображение или описание этих действий или преступлений при условии, что не обосновывается и не оправдывается их допустимость и выражается отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к лицам, их совершающим.
Список литературных произведений, запрещённых к прочтению детьми до 12 лет
Название произведения

Предмет запрета

Основание запрета для возрастной группы до 12 лет
"Волк и семеро козлят" - рус.нар.

Описание смерти волка

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое описание насилия без натуралистического показа процесса лишения жизни при условии, что выражается отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Гуси-лебеди" - рус.нар.

Описание похищения детей гусями

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодические изображение жестокости и (или) насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к жестокости, насилию.
"Дюймовочка" Г.-Х.Андерсен

Насильственное удержание Дюймовочки мышкой, принуждение к вступлению в брак

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Марья Моревна" - рус.нар.

Насильственное удержание Марьи Кощеем

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Маша и медведь" - рус.нар.

Насильственное удержание Маши медведем

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Морозко"

Насилие над младшей дочкой, сцены замораживания девушки в морозную погоду

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"По щучьему веленью" - рус.нар.

Совершение Емелей антиобщественных поступков

Информация содержит не побуждающие к совершению антиобщественных действийэпизодические изображение или описание этих действий при условии, что не обосновывается ине оправдывается их допустимость и выражается отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к лицам, их совершающим.
Не вополняется условие осуждения - Емеля представлен как полностью положительный персонаж.
"Сказка о царе Салтане..." А.С.Пушкин

Насильственое заточение царицы и Гвидона в бочку

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Сказка про военную тайну, Мальчиша-Кибальчиша..." А.Гайдар

Сцены насилия над Мальчишом-Кибальчишом, и описание его убийства

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержи эпизодические изображение жестокости и насилия без натуралистического показа процесса лишения жизни или нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к жестокости, насилию.
"Снежная королева" Г.-Х.Андерсен

Насильственное удержание Снежной королевой Кая

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Царевна-лягушка" - рус.нар.

Насильственное удержание Василисы Кощеем

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.
"Цветик семицветик" В.П.Катаев

Описание мальчика Вити, который не может ходить.

Информация содержащая кратковременные и ненатуралистические описания заболеваний человека (за исключением тяжелых заболеваний) или их последствий в форме, не унижающей человеческого достоинства.
Не выполняется условие за исключением тяжелых заболеваний - мальчик Витя не может ходить.
"Чиполлино" Д.Родари

Насильственные действия стражи в отношении семьи Чиполлоне

Разрешено только с 12 лет - информация содержит эпизодическое изображение насилия без натуралистического показа процесса нанесения увечий при условии, что выражается сострадание к жертве и отрицательное, осуждающее отношение к насилию.


----------



## shestale

*iskander-k*, это стоило бы в *"юмор"* запостить)))


----------



## Sandor

*shestale*, было бы смешно, если б не было так грустно...


----------



## iskander-k

Sandor написал(а):


> было бы смешно, если б не было так грустно...


В Молдове вон .. объявили пятницу днем без русского языка. Рекомендуют игнорировать всех кто говорит на русском .


----------



## Кирилл

-Вы что,не гей?
-Нет...
Ответил попутчик и стыдливо потупил взгляд....
-Ой,не отчаивайтесь,и не так бывает.Я человека знаю ,так он вообще...РУССКИЙ!Представляете какой позор?
Попутчик расплакался и бросился в окно поезда на ходу...


----------



## regist

*Koza Nozdri*, живущим в России наверно смешно .

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 31 секунду_


Arbitr написал(а):


> Присутствие русского языка в Молдавии — исторически сложившийся факт.


уверен, что там тоже выпустили новые учебники, где утверждается совершенно обратное.


----------



## Кирилл

regist написал(а):


> живущим в России наверно смешно


Я в России живу.
И мне смешно-ибо хохма отражает истину.
И печально тоже.
Ы...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 36 секунд_
И вымысел это был мой,так -навеяло и перефразировал.


----------



## orderman

*Молчание - золото*

*




*​*Правительство намерено утвердить тарифы за музыку, которая звучит в общественных местах. Платить придется каждому, кто прилюдно включит фонограмму, не имея авторских прав.* 

В платной зоне оказываются буквально все места, где могут собираться люди: улицы, парки, спортзалы, катки, парикмахерские и т. д. Получать выплаты будут правообладатели, в том числе авторские общества. Например, для спортзалов такая цена: потягать штангу под любимый шлягер будет стоить 700 рублей в месяц, если озвучивается до 50 кв. метров. Если зал больше, придется доплатить еще. 

Нарушением будет считаться даже играющее на людях радио, если там крутят шлягеры, а хозяин приемника никому не платит. Недавно такое решение вынес Верховный суд страны. Авторское общество предъявило иск к парикмахерской, где стригли клиентов под популярную радиоволну. Логика истцов была такой: в радиоприемнике крутили "фонограммы, опубликованные для коммерческого использования" (проще говоря, музыка, написанная на продажу), радио слушали не только друзья, но и посторонние. Значит, посчитали заявители, налицо нарушение авторских прав. Ответчики удивились, мол, это же радио, что диджеи поставили, то мы и слушали. Но Верховный суд страны принял решение поддержать истца. 

*75 копеек придется платить на общественном пляже за каждый квадратный метр территории, озвученной "коммерческой музыкой".* 

Так что практика наметилась. Наверное, такой подход можно использовать и против всяких байкеров, стритрейсеров, драйверов или как там их еще назвать? Скажем, гремит ночью музыка из машин, собравшихся на улице рядом с домом, надо вызывать не только полицию за нарушение тишины, но и авторское общество. Пусть засудят за нарушение авторских прав. Почему бы нет? Правда, многие правоведы, да что там правоведы - и простые граждане - видят в предлагаемых подходах некоторые недостатки. И это мягко сказано. Внедряемые принципы способны привести к тому, что законным будет только слушать радио в глухой чаще в кругу близких друзей и семьи. А радоваться шашлыкам на своем участке под музыку будет уже чревато, особенно, если через забор улица, набережная, площадь или другие общественные места. 

*Кстати* 

_Согласно проекту, авторское общество будет вправе запрашивать всю финансовую документацию у граждан и организаций, организовавших публичное прослушивание коммерческой музыки. Также функционеры авторского общества смогут бесплатно приходить с проверками на мероприятия, где исполняется музыка, и проводить контрольные замеры.

_Источник


----------



## Кирилл

Да и ладно.
Зато всяких звездунов позорных станет меньше.
Никто их' дер Мище' включать и слушать за бабки не станет.
Останутся только реально те артисты,которые играют не ради своих тщедушных алчных бездарных пятых точек а реально для души,как и положено.
Безвозмездно.
И мир станет чище.


----------



## Сашка

Радио незя будет слухать? мои права это точно не ущемит)) Водилы будут обламываться кто в салоне музло включает. Придется им в полной тишине ездить.


----------



## Sfera

радио к этому закону не относится
где-то с месяц назад пришли в фитнесклуб два чувака в костюмах, спросили инструкторов :"А че это у вас играет за музыка?".. на что им было отвечено: "просто флешка с подборкой музыки"
флешка была изьята, директору клуба выписан штраф, и тут все поняли, что фитнесклуб был посещен господами копирайтарами 
теперь там слушают радио


----------



## akok

Наушники не раз нас спасали и еще разок спасут.


----------



## Ip_MEN

*Бомжи России взяли бронзу на чемпионате мира по футболу*

Российская сборная по футболу заняла третье место на чемпионате мира среди бездомных, который прошёл в польском городе Познани. В матче за бронзу российские бомжи обыграли чилийских.

Игра оказалась на редкость зрелищной: только в основное время команды забили по шесть мячей каждая. В серии послематчевых пенальти спортивная фортуна улыбнулась российским бездомным.

Золото чемпионата увезли бразильские футболисты, которые по послематчевым одиннадцатиметровым обошли мексиканцев со счётом 4:3.

Более состоятельным коллегам из национальной сборной России по футболу есть чему поучиться у отечественных бомжей — в 2006 году бездомные парни выиграли мировой кубок, а два года спустя заняли второе место на том же чемпионате. Помимо этого, усиленные алкоголиками, бездомные России выигрывали первенство Европы по футболу.
________________________

Убила цитата:


> Помимо этого, усиленные алкоголиками, бездомные России выигрывали первенство Европы по футболу.


----------



## Кирилл

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shestale

Теперь понятно куда уходят футболисты из большого спорта)))


----------



## Ip_MEN

*Японец предложил включить прятки в программу Олимпийских игр*

Японский профессор Ясуо Хазаки предложил сделать прятки олимпийским видом спорта. Свое предложение он объяснил тем, что не каждый может бегать со скоростью олимпийца, но каждый может быть достаточно хитер и проворен для игры в прятки, пишет The Daily Telegraph в четверг, 5 сентября.

64-летний профессор и бывший легкоатлет уверен, что если Токио выберут в качестве места проведения Олимпиады-2020, то это обстоятельство станет прекрасным поводом для Олимпийского комитета включить игру в список дисциплин.
______________________

Требую включения крестиков-ноликов в программу ОИ, может и я стану Олимпийским чемпионом.


----------



## shestale

Пора конкурс объявлять на "Олимпийскую считалку"..., ну не старую же использовать, "раз-два-три-четыре-пять, я иду искать"


----------



## orderman

*Встать, мертвец идет!*
*Суд в США отказался признать мужчину живым, несмотря на то что тот лично присутствовал на заседании*​
В США, в штате Огайо, суд отказался признать живым мужчину, около 20 лет считавшегося погибшим, несмотря на то что тот лично присутствовал на заседании. Супруга «погибшего» осталась довольна решением суда, так как в обратном случае должна была бы вернуть деньги, которые власти выделили ей в качестве социальной помощи на содержание детей. 

В США суд города Хэнкока в штате Огайо отказался признать живым мужчину, который почти 20 лет юридически считался погибшим. Для служителей Фемиды не стало аргументом даже то, что «мертвец» лично присутствовал на заседании. 

Дональд Миллер пропал в 1986 году. Тогда 34-летний мужчина потерял работу, ушел от жены с двумя детьми и бесследно исчез, оставив за собой долг за неоплаченные алименты в тысячи долларов. Спустя восемь лет после пропажи Миллера суд признал его погибшим. Первые признаки жизни мужчина подал в 2005 году, попытавшись восстановить свой полис социального страхования. В выдаче документа ему было отказано по причине «юридической смерти», сообщает CNN. 

Делал ли что-то Миллер для своего воскрешения с 2005 года, неизвестно, но в минувший понедельник он обратился в суд. Заседание состоялось в среду. «Погибший» в полном здравии явился на слушание, но суд отказался признавать его живым. В соответствии с законодательством штата Огайо обжаловать решение суда в этом случае можно только в течение трех лет с того момента, как в законную силу вступает свидетельство о смерти. Но Миллер опоздал в этом на 16 лет. 

«За 40 лет работы я ни разу не сталкивался с таким случаем», — сказал судья Аллан Дэвис, добавив, что решение по делу было «изначально очевидным». Дэвис также признал, что не может представить, как дальше будут развиваться события. 

Адвокат супруги Миллера Джеймс Хаммер после отказа судьи признать стоящего перед ним человека живым полностью поддержал решение суда. «Нам бы не хотелось это признавать, но мы рады результату», — сказал он. Хаммер пояснил, что, если бы судья признал бывшего мужа Робин Миллер живым, его клиентке пришлось бы вернуть те деньги, которые власти выделили ей как социальную помощь. 

Сама Робин также осталась довольна решением служителей Фемиды, отметив, впрочем, что личной неприязни к супругу не испытывает. 

На момент признания Дональда погибшим в 1994 году его задолженность перед женой по невыплаченным алиментам составляла более $25 тыс. После признания экс-главы семейства мертвым мать-одиночка стала получать материальное пособие от штата, которого хватило на то, чтобы покрыть долги незадачливого мужа и обеспечить всем необходимым двоих несовершеннолетних детей. 

По словам Фрэнсиса Марли, представлявшего на суде интересы Миллера, обращаться в вышестоящую инстанцию они пока не намерены. По законам штата у Миллера есть еще 30 дней, чтобы изменить свою точку зрения и подать апелляцию. 

Похожая история в прошлом году получила огласку в Индии, где мужчина более десяти лет не может опровергнуть свою смерть. В 2001 году Сантош Кумар — индиец, принадлежащий к высшей касте, — вернулся домой с заработков вместе с женой, с которой незадолго до этого обручился. Женщина происходила из низшей касты, из-за чего родственники Кумара сначала объявили его пропавшим без вести, а спустя некоторое время было выписано свидетельство о его смерти. В 2012 году Сантош попытался выдвинуть свою кандидатуру на президентских выборах, чтобы доказать свое существование, но его так и не признали живым. «Погибший» считает, что, возможно, его заметят, если он совершит преступление, чего ему, по его собственным уверениям, делать не хочется.

Источник


----------



## shestale

*А вот и нашенский "мертвец")))*

В Кузбассе мужчине перестали платить пенсию, заявив, что он умер.
Как сообщает пресс-служба прокуратуры Кемеровской области, 10 октября в ведомство обратился 54-летний житель Мариинска. По словам мужчины, ему перестали выдавать пенсию из-за того, что он якобы умер.
Выяснилось, что месяцем ранее на улице в Мариинске обнаружили труп мужчины, умершего от туберкулеза. Его личность полицейские установили со слов окружающих, а похороны организовала специальная организация, так как родственники отказались забирать тело. В итоге человек был похоронен под фамилией другого жителя города.
Сейчас решается вопрос об уголовном преследовании полицейских, проводивших опознание трупа, по ст. 293 УК РФ (халатность). Проводится доследственная проверка.
Что касается живого жителя Мариинска, то он, по данным прокуратуры, уже обратился в суд, где будет доказывать, что еще не умер.
источник


----------



## Sandor

"И расскажите Гоголю
Про жизнь нашу убогую.
Ей богу, этот Гоголь бы
Нам не поверил бы!"

(с) В. Высоцкий.


----------



## Sfera

Все знают госпожу Малышеву. Она вещает ежедневно с 1-го канала в передачи "Жить здорово".

Предыстория:
Неделю назад встречалась со своим одноклассником. Он хирург, практикует в городской поликлинике. Очень хороший, добрый человек, мы дружим семьями. Итак, забежала к нему после приема, сидит опечаленный. Рассказывает: "Заходит ко мне сегодня бабулька и говорит -дайте, доктор мне рецепт на тот укол, который мой артрит вылечит". 
Для справки, РА (ревматоидный артрит - аутоиммунное заболевание) -не лечится совсем. В принципе!. Можно облегчить страдания пациента терапией разного уровня силы и воздействия, но вылечить пока никто не может. Есть такое выражение-выйти в ремиссию по заболеванию. Это означает временное избавление от симптомов заболевания. Но при прекращении поддерживающей лекарственной терапии идет срыв ремиссии и новая волна обострения. Как правило она сильнее предыдущей и препараты предыдущей линии с ней уже не справятся.
Бабулька требовала от доктора волшебного укола, о котором рассказывала Малышева по телевизору. Доктор отказал, такого нет в природе!
За неделю к нему на прием приходили десятки таких бабулек/дедулек/женщин/мужчин, которые требовали выдачи нового чудо-лекарства. А чем он может им помочь? Посоветовать, чтобы не слушали дуру бабу, которая не умеет лечить людей, а только писать диссертации на тему? Они ей верят, как святыне. Она же передачку ведет! 

Давно смотрела в ее же исполнении передачу, где она рассказывая про обрезание, отрезала какой-то женщине горловину свитера.
Еще видела, как она рассказывала, что сейчас рак у женщин-не приговор. А мы недавно схоронили жену знакомого. 
И кучу другого хлама, где она несет такую ахинею, что трудно переварить просто


----------



## shestale

Да..., та еще бизнес-вумен. Жрачку втридорога продает для лохов, жрать просто меньше нужно и весь секрет.


----------



## грум

shestale написал(а):


> Да..., та еще бизнес-вумен.


Это точно.В передаче показывает такое лечение что в поликлиниках такого даже не слышали.Для кого?Для бабушки пенсионерки. Малышева всех отправляет к врачам. А сама интересно она знает что там творится.
Не давно у меня разболелся зуб. 2 дня терпел потом пошел удалять. Раньше с острой болью без очереди принимали.Поднимаюсь наверх к врачам.Ни у хирурга стоматолога ни у простого зубного врача никого.Один по телефону болтает второй сидит что-то пишет.Я и говорю пришел в острой болью.А мне хирург говорит идите сначала к стоматологу он выпишет направление к хирургу.Пошел взял талончик в регистратуре и опять наверх.Даю врачу а он мне говорит это не то.Нужен талон из автомата.Спускаюсь вниз подхожу где запись идет через автомат.Отстоял,смотрю а там запись только через полторы недели.Но все равно взял талон поднимаюсь наверх даю талон,а врач мне и говорит а зачем вы сейчас пришли у вас талон только через 10 дней. И тут я понимаю что надо мной издеваются. Я высказал этим врачам все что я о них думаю.Мои мат слышно было наверно в округе 5 километров. Как ходить лечится к таким врачам.


----------



## Кирилл

По телевизору редко что толковое показывают.
Давно не смотрю его,последний раз поздравление от президента новогоднее слушал,понял как счастливо мы заживем в стране и выключил.
На этот новый год опять включу.
Президент то новый.






грум написал(а):


> Как ходить лечится к таким врачам.


Никак.
Помню со спиной пошел,болела жестко...сначала иди прикрепись,потом стой в очереди в окошечко,потом полтора часа стоял к врачу,который меня отправил к другому (терапевт кажется)...там я увидел еще более жесточайшую очередь и утратив надежду на прием поехал к частникам.
Больше в государственную больницу я ни разу не ходил.
Жена говорит что в детской вроде попроще-не знаю.


Sfera написал(а):


> Все знают госпожу Малышеву.


Я кстати правда ее не знаю)))
Даже передачу такую не знаю...отстал от жизни?


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> несет такую ахинею


так в рекламных целях программа существует, специально для бабуль и домохозяек, чтобы покупали разную хрень за бешеное бабло под видом лекарств, жрали и травились.

Еще где то новость видел, что скорую нельзя будет вызывать.


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Я кстати правда ее не знаю)))


Гугл знает все и не только о вирусах 


Сашка написал(а):


> Еще где то новость видел, что скорую нельзя будет вызывать.


Платную сделают и ни кто ее вызывать не будет.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Гугл знает все и не только о вирусах


Так и не хочу что то знать ее.



shestale написал(а):


> Платную сделают и ни кто ее вызывать не будет.


У нас уже платная скорая вовсю гоняет.
3,5 т.р. вызов кажется стоит.
Говорят по пробкам хорошо ездить.
И приезжают вправду быстро.


----------



## Сашка

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> 3,5 т.р. вызов кажется стоит


некисло. ну если бесплатной не будет, то и 20 тыр за вызов могут сделать)) будут платить, куда денутся


----------



## Кирилл

Сашка написал(а):


> некисло.


Ну вызывают.
Значит норма.


----------



## Сашка

жить захочешь- за любые бабки вызовешь


----------



## Sfera

бесплатная приедет, только в больницу не заберет, теперь какие то нормативы соблюдают..
так и подохнуть можно дома от перетонита


----------



## Сашка

Sfera написал(а):


> подохнуть можно дома от перетонита


так на то и придумали платную. отвалишь 20 тыр - и увезут в больничку.


----------



## Кирилл

,Где ваш патриотизм господа.


----------



## shestale

*Первоклассника выгнали из школы за "сексуальные домогательства"*
В США ученика начальных классов временно исключили из школы, обвинив в сексуальных домогательствах к соседке по парте. Руководство школы сочло поведение первоклассника "непристойным", сообщает KRDO Newschannel 13.

"Это произошло во время занятий. Мы читали по группам, я наклонился и поцеловал ей руку", — рассказал *шестилетний Хантер Йелтон*, оказавшийся в центре скандала. Первоклассник не только сознался в случившемся, но и признал за собой вину: "Они справедливо отправили меня к директору. Я сделал что-то не так, и мне жаль, но я старался хорошо вести себя в школе".

Мать мальчика потрясена обвинением и настаивает на том, что для маленьких детей подобное поведение нормально. "Девочка ничего не имела против, они называют себя друзьями", — заявила женщина. В тот же день у нее состоялась встреча с директором, на которой глава школы назвала случившееся "сексуальными домогательствами". "Эту ситуацию довели до крайности, что недопустимо в случае с шестилетним ребенком. Сейчас мой сын спрашивает меня, что такое секс? Само слово "секс" никогда не должно применяться в отношении шестилетнего ребенка", — уверена мама Хантера. Тем не менее директор школы считает, что "целовать девочек в школе абсолютно недопустимо". Администрация учреждения уже записала проступок Хантера в его личное дело с формулировкой "домогательство". Это может принести ему неприятности в будущем.

Удивляются решению школьной администрации и психологи. По их мнению, такое поведение для шестилетнего мальчика абсолютно естественно. Кроме того, само определение "домогательство" вряд ли применимо к детям, поскольку они даже не понимают смысла этого слова.
источник


----------



## Sfera

бедный мальчик, просто поцеловал руку девочке..


у дочери в садике есть парень, который предлагает всем дамам от мала до велика (девочкам ровесницам, няне бабулечке и воспитательницам) снять белье и ...ну кто, что нафантазирует (стыдно писать, что конкретно он предлагает)

рука чешется надрать маленькому извращенцу зад до красноты
папа парня, кстати, при разговоре о воспитания мальца скромно тупит взгляд и отвечает, что его сын не способен на такое

интересно, америкосы о таком слышали?)))))))))))


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> бедный мальчик, просто поцеловал руку девочке..


Маша, в самую точку, а вот если бы он поцеловал другого мальчика?)))


----------



## Sfera

так они там вовсю пропагандируют однополую любовь
хотя, тоже домогательство же, нельзя в школе целоваться...


----------



## Sandor

Видел этот сюжет по телеку. Хороший такой мальчишка.


----------



## shestale

Sandor написал(а):


> Хороший такой мальчишка.


И воспитанный правильно!!!


----------



## Кирилл

Все помнят видео про кипяток?





А все помнят Задорнова?
-Ну тупыыеее...!!!

В америке 50 человек пострадало от ожогов.
экспериментаторы...


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А все помнят Задорнова?
> -Ну тупыыеее...!


Не уважаю шутки его 


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> В америке 50 человек пострадало от ожогов.
> экспериментаторы...


Где ссылка на ожоговый центр


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> В америке 50 человек пострадало от ожогов.





machito написал(а):


> Где ссылка на ожоговый центр


Окацца есть: http://pressa.in/world/n_america/pri_popytke_zamorozit_kipyatok_postradali_okolo_50_amerikantsev/

В поиске стоит второй после этой темы SZ. ----------------------------------------------

*В Екатеринбурге полиция запретила смотреть церемонию открытия Олимпиады... у ДИВСа* 

Посмотреть торжественную церемонию открытия Олимпиады в Сочи на большом экране у ДИВСа 7 февраля у екатеринбуржцев не выйдет. Точное время начала трансляции организаторы проекта Life Site Sochi 2014 смогли получить только сегодня, 6 февраля. Получается, что показ всемирных Игр противоречит Административному кодексу России. *Шуметь после 23:00 рядом с жилыми домами закон запрещает.* 

– Мы не знали, во сколько именно будет начало трансляции. Собственно поэтому ранее и анонсировался показ торжественного открытия на этом экране. Но сегодня нам прислали сетку вещания из Москвы, и оказалось, что мы, с учётом сдвига по времени, не попадаем просто. Сразу после того, как мы все эти данные получили, мы обратились в Оргкомитет и там поставили этот вопрос. Представители полиции сразу же нам отказали в продолжении трансляции после одиннадцати вечера... Читать полностью >>>


----------



## Кирилл

Ну маразм то в чем?


----------



## Dragokas

akok написал(а):


> просьбу проверить радугу


О_о. Я до этого не знал про символ 
Думал, им захотелось проверить афроамериканца.

Интересно, следующим под запрет попадет знак солнца..., как символ какого-нибудь движения ?


----------



## Сашка

гугл сёдня тоже голубизну пропагандирует


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну маразм то в чем?


Так то не футбол, а церемония открытия.  Кто там шуметь будет. 
Чего только не придумают — лишь бы не работать.


----------



## machito

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Чего только не придумают — лишь бы не работать.


Вот это верно сказано


----------



## Кирилл

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Так то не футбол, а церемония открытия. Кто там шуметь будет.


Если бы под моим окном кто то стоял в размере несколько сотен голов и смотрел чушь на которую мне чхать хотелось - это уже слишком!
Пусть валят ночью в спортбары,кино,стадионы,домой или куда там еще ходят олипиадоведы - только спать не мешают.
Маразмом было бы разрешить этот все,так что все сделано правильно - закон есть закон,надо соблюдать.




Сашка написал(а):


> гугл сёдня тоже голубизну пропагандирует



Да что там,вы эту жесть видели???
Приехал бы этот мразис куда нибудь в Нальчик с концертом...


----------



## cybercop

Разговаривал с сыном. Он заходил сегодня в книжный магазин и увидел там (О, БОЖЕ!!!) 
Ф. Достоевский. "Преступление и наказание".... В КОМИКСАХ!!!!
ОХРЕНЕТЬ!!!!


----------



## akok

Н-да, это нужно увидеть. Хотя японцы нарисовали мангу по мотивам "Война и Мир" (сам удивлен когда наткнулся на статью)







Для тех кто не узнал это Наташа и Андрей


----------



## Sfera

akok написал(а):


> японцы нарисовали мангу по мотивам "Война и Мир"


они бы лучше новейшую историю учили.
Позор нации не знать, кто начал и проиграл Великую отечественную. И уж вторичный позор и преступная близорукость обучать своих детей по учебникам, где бомбу на Хиросиму сбрасывали русские.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Все помнят видео про кипяток?


Не знал, надо попробовать.. правда наш город (Армавир) в переводе означает долина ветров


----------



## Кирилл

В Армавире откуда такой мороз?


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> В Армавире откуда такой мороз?


Это да, у нас редко до минус 20 доходит.. жаль. Но при ветре кажется, что все 40


----------



## Кирилл

Phoenix написал(а):


> Но при ветре кажется, что все 40


У вас там воздух влажный,поэтому очень холодно.
Летом вообще жесть...
Вообще ваш климат мне не понравился сильно.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> У вас там воздух влажный,поэтому очень холодно.
> Летом вообще жесть...
> Вообще ваш климат мне не понравился сильно.


Как говорится - северный ветер породил викингов !


----------



## cybercop

О Господи! Как все достало! Безработица, истерические вопли на улице и на ТВ, в СМИ... "На нас напали!..." Да кому мы на хрен нужны? Нас же еще кормить надо! Рост цен, непонятная ситуация с валютой, ежедневный рост цен, отсутствие власти... Обилие тупых лиц с промытыми мозгами...
Хочется просто наконец-то проснуться... Но понимаешь, что проснешься и снова и снова и снова... Я УСТАЛ!
PS
Прошу прощения у администрации. Просто крик души. НАДОЕЛО ВСЕ!


----------



## Кирилл

cybercop, ммм...а вы где сейчас? Географически...


----------



## cybercop

Киев


----------



## Sfera

Украина, Кирилл...



cybercop написал(а):


> О Господи! Как все достало! Безработица, истерические вопли на улице и на ТВ, в СМИ... "На нас напали!..." Да кому мы на хрен нужны? Нас же еще кормить надо! Рост цен, непонятная ситуация с валютой, ежедневный рост цен, отсутствие власти... Обилие тупых лиц с промытыми мозгами...
> Хочется просто наконец-то проснуться... Но понимаешь, что проснешься и снова и снова и снова... Я УСТАЛ!
> PS
> Прошу прощения у администрации. Просто крик души. НАДОЕЛО ВСЕ!


я вам искренне сочувствую, честно...даже не знаю как передать словами

Администрация ресурса приняла решение не обсуждать эту весьма сложную тему во избежании как минимум разногласий
мы подчиняемся


----------



## cybercop

А разве я прошу ее обсуждать? Я просто выплеснул


----------



## Кирилл

cybercop, мне,как и многим грустно от того ,что из за политиканов страдают люди.
Могу лишь поддержать вас и других Украинцев морально.
Но при этом прошу помнить правила форума - мы вне политики,вне национальностей и вне международных разбирательств.
Думаю мы не будем поднимать эту тему,но покажем наше единство , несмотря ни на что.Маша)


----------



## Sfera

я понимаю...мы все тут болеем душой, не представляю, как вам тяжело


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> но покажем наше единство , несмотря ни на что.


да, молодец)


----------



## Кирилл

cybercop написал(а):


> А разве я прошу ее обсуждать? Я просто выплеснул


В общем будем едины хотя бы в виртуальной реальности.
На этом думаю остановимся.
Извините.


----------



## cybercop

Спасибо! Я не хотел бы чтобы кто-то тут приплетал к моим словам политику или желание тут развести холивар... Просто ... просто я УСТАЛ!


----------



## shestale

cybercop написал(а):


> Просто ... просто я УСТАЛ!


Дай Бог Вам терпения. Осталось совсем не много и все будет хорошо.


----------



## Drongo

cybercop написал(а):


> "На нас напали!..." Да кому мы на хрен нужны?


Те же самые чувства. На этом фоне умиляют повестки и звонки с военкомата... Типа кто-то хочет воевать, а чем воевать, ради чего гибнуть, для чего... Родину защищать конечно нужно... А ты понимаешь, войны не будет, просто в сложившейся ситуации это позёрство, дескать и у нас тоже есть кое-что. Только вот закавыка со всех сторон. Отсутствие реального военного опыта на протяжении 25 лет как минимум, 25 потому что отсчёт сделал с 1989-го, Афган. Либо военная тема это одна из форм отмывания денег, дескать, всё для "фронта", которого нет и не будет, но доходит до "фронта" крохи. Щас модно собирать денюжку на народный фронт, да и записываться доброфольцем в народный фронт, в казачьи сотни... А вообще немного истории.

Когда-то, кажется в 18-м веке, какая-то европейская страна рьяно собралась напасть на владения России, ну и как полагается в таких случаях, Россия не дожидаясь агрессии, банально подвела войска к самой своей границе с граничещей территорией этого государства(читал давно, забыл страну), в ответ эта страна начала вопить о нападении русских. На что Екатерина-II ответила: "Мы проводим учения *на своей территории и там где хотим*". После чего потенциальный агрессор сдулся.

Если пораскинуть мозгами то становится понятно стекание войск к границе и для чего это делается, и после чего началось. 



shestale написал(а):


> Осталось совсем не много


Саш до чего? До выборов - да, до решения сложившейся проблемы - нет. Затяжная петля. Выбирать некого. Вот прикалывались, дескать у России и Беларуссии выборов нет. А у нас и вроде бы кандидаты есть, но выбирать некого. Ибо скомпрометированы все. И никто не в состоянии обуздать сложившуюся ситуацию. Обуздать это внутриполитическое деяние это одно, достаточно быть немного жёстким, да ещё и вырулить ситуацию, а это уже внешняя политика, а тут наши сами загнали себя в узкие рамки чётко обозначив враждебность отдельного государства по одношению к другому. Те варианты что есть, вряд ли смогут это сделать. Так что до полного коллапса действительно недолго осталось. Даже баррикады не разбирают. А вдруг выберут не того... Будущее. Май. Киев. Смотрите на ТВ.

Ведь правду пишет Библия, не учащай входить в дом друга твоего дабы не наскучить ему и он тебя не возненавидел. Зомбоящики уже сформировали стереотипы мышления у многих, наших\ваших, русских\украинцев. Иногда и вправду кажется что почему-то некоторые зомбированы. На простые несколько вопросов, отвечают как по заранее заготовленому ответу, едва отклоняясь в сторону, начинается взрывное отречение от логики.

P.S. Также устал.


----------



## shestale

Drongo написал(а):


> Саш до чего?


До того момента когда закончатся деньги. Запад их не даст. Обама пообещал миллиард, но не денег, а гарантии банкам, которые захотят их дать. А они не хотят. Деньги даст Россия, но только тогда, когда будут защищены права русскоязычного населения на Украине, и скидки на газ даст и все остальное...


Drongo написал(а):


> Выбирать некого.


Вот лично я бы голосовал за О. Царева.


Drongo написал(а):


> а тут наши сами загнали себя в узкие рамки чётко обозначив враждебность отдельного государства по одношению к другому.


Русский народ очень терпелив. И в настоящее время, кого бы я не спросил у нас в Сибири, ни кто не ответил мне, что он ненавидит Украинский народ, только фашистов. Сочувствуют и не знают как помочь. Это что я должен ненавидеть жену моего брата(она родом с Западной Украины) или моего друга детства, который живет в Харькове, НЕТ!!!


----------



## shestale

В Новосибирской области в ночь на 5 мая житель Бердска забрался на опору линии электропередачи, схватился рукой за провода и выжил, а потом потребовал коньяка.

Как рассказал начальник бердского поисково-спасательного отряда МЧС России Николай Ярманов, пьяный житель Бердска, на вид лет 30–35, ближе к утру 5 мая залез на опору линии электропередачи по ул. Озерной, провисел там несколько минут и успел схватиться голой рукой за провода под напряжением *110 тыс. вольт.* В этот момент в Бердске примерно на полминуты пропало электричество.

«Хоть мужчину и ударило током, он остался жив и пребывал в сознании. Пострадавший получил сильный ожог рук, на нем сгорела одежда, но спускаться с опоры он все равно не хотел», — рассказал Николай Ярманов. Покинуть опору высоковольтной линии мужчина согласился лишь за порцию коньяка, которую требовал у спасателей, приехавших по звонку очевидцев.

Чудесное спасение Николай Ярманов объясняет тем, что разряд тока мог не дойти до мужчины. Однако специалист отмечает, что соприкосновение с проводами высокого напряжения в большинстве случаев приводит к смерти или сильным увечьям, поэтому считает, что пострадавшему очень повезло.

После того как мужчина спустился на землю, его поместили в машину «скорой помощи» и отвезли в больницу.
источник


----------



## SNS-amigo

История повторяется через определенные промежутки времени. И 72 года - один из циклов.


----------



## shestale

Это кто победил на евровидении, мужик или женщина или это.. ОНО??? 
Одно имя "Кончита" чего стоит


----------



## Sfera

это Свобода, Саша. Нынешняя гейропа совсем свихнулась. Признаком свободы и мира считают пидо****в. Я уже ничему не удивляюсь.«Этот вечер посвящен всем, кто верит в будущее мира и свободы. Вы знаете себя — мы едины и нас не остановить»,


----------



## shestale

Sfera написал(а):


> Признаком свободы и мира считают пидо****в.


Вот и пусть они там друг дружку освобождают)))


----------



## Кирилл

Sfera написал(а):


> это Свобода, Саша.


Хочу быть несвободным тогда...


----------



## akok

Ну вот опять шаблонами заговорили. Долой политику.


----------



## Кирилл

akok написал(а):


> Долой политику.


И кончит.
Политики-кончиты.


----------



## грум

akok написал(а):


> Долой политику.


Это не политика а содом с гомморой какой-то.


----------



## Sfera

к сожалению, даже конкурс песни насквозь политифицирован..
ну та ладно... поглазели на придурка с бородой и хватит))))


----------



## Сашка

shestale написал(а):


> Это кто победил на евровидении


жаль нельзя выразить "вострог" матом


----------



## Кирилл

Евровидение в следующем году надо в Нальчике проводить.
Эту кончиту позвать.
Я тогда поеду.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Европа в очередной раз показала всем своё истинное, на этот раз трансвеститное (трансгендерное) лицо.
За доллары готовы поменять пол, ориентацию и родину продать. Ну и хрен на них. 

А вы не задумывались, какого рожна в Евровидении участвуют неевропейские страны - Израиль, Грузия, Армения, Азербайджан...


----------



## akok

Опять шаблонное мышление. оох


----------



## mike 1

> Это кто победил на евровидении, мужик или женщина или это.. ОНО?


Говорят мужик, а вообще фиг его знает кто это.


----------



## SNS-amigo

akok написал(а):


> Опять шаблонное мышление.


Евроремонт, еврошаблон, евролицо!




mike 1 написал(а):


> а вообще фиг его знает кто это.



*Трансгендерный ликбез из Европы*

Гендерные меньшинства — группа людей у которых наблюдается размытость гендерной идентичности (например, несоответствие психологического и биологического пола, а также соотнесение психологически себя к обеим полам или отрицание различие полов). К ним в первую очередь можно отнести трансгендеров (трансвеститов, транссексуалов) и интерсексуалов, а также бигендеров и агендеров (последних можно отнести к общей группе гендерквиров) .

Транссексуальность — медицинский термин, обозначающий состояние несоответствия между биологическим полом и социальным полом, с одной стороны, и психическим полом индивида или, иначе, его гендерной идентичностью.

Интерсексуальность — наличие у раздельнополого организма признаков обоих полов, причем эти признаки являются не полностью развитыми, промежуточными (ср. Гермафродитизм). Признаки обоих полов проявляются совместно на одних и тех же частях тела (ср. Гинандроморфизм).

Гендерквир (англ. genderqueer) - человек, идентифицирующий себя в гендере отличном от «мужчины» или «женщины»: как не относящийся ни к какому гендеру, или относящийся к обоим, или к их комбинации, к ним в первую очередь относятся бигендеры и агендеры.

Бигендер (англ. bi+gender — «двойной пол») — это человек с «плавающей» , подвижной гендерной идентичностью. Бигендер ощущает себя то мужчиной, то женщиной, независимо от физического пола. Его/её полоролевое самоощущение (социальный пол, гендер) меняется в зависимости от настроения, собеседника, окружающей обстановки.

Агендер — человек, не ощущающий своей гендерной принадлежности. Отрицает различия мужских и женских ролей.


----------



## mike 1

SNS-amigo, гибрид человека и машины что ли?


----------



## SNS-amigo

mike 1, если бы так.


----------



## akok

Это все печально. Наиболее точная классификация "оно"mike 1, это примерно так


Спойлер: Не знаю как назвать


----------



## shestale

В общем с такими ценностями Европа обречена на вымирание, а в их странах жить будут, вероятнее всего, мусульмане.


----------



## akok

Ну абсолютно не вся европа такая, просто там такое можно, без риска отгрести по физиономии, вот этим и пугают


----------



## Sfera

http://rutube.ru/video/33c20da8592c6d5f1c030a8d38e2a12a/


----------



## shestale

Конченная колбаса


----------



## Arbitr

для европы самое то


----------



## edde




----------



## SNS-amigo

Да, после такого гейвроконкурса точно начнешь бриться не по дням, а по часам.


----------



## shestale




----------



## shestale

Это не политика, это - юмор


----------



## Sfera

Потуги общества в борьбе за свободЫ плавно перерастают во вседозволенный идиотизм и гнусь.
Голубизна и прочая педофилийная мерзость ... как пробные камни в массовом коренном изменения сознания человека.

"Партия зеленых бьёт тревогу!
Под угрозой находится существование биологического вида Pthirus pubis, известного в околонаучных кругах как Вошь лобковая. Причиной сокращения численности Pthirus pubis стало применение девушками, а в отдельных случаях и юношами, эпиляции интимных мест, получившее в последнее время широкое распространение, что резко сократило естественный ареал обитания данного вида.
Для предотвращения исчезновения вида Pthirus pubis предлагается:
1. Ограничить применение эпиляции интимных мест вплоть до полного запрета.
2. Усилить пропаганду беспорядочных половых связей.
3. Прекратить или значительно сократить рекламу гигиенических процедур.
Проект соответствующего закона подготовлен и внесен на рассмотрение в Ервопарламент"

а также выступают за легализацию _секса_ *с детьми и в кругу семьи*

раньше я думала что либеральна к гомикам, но теперь понимаю, что я злостный и нетерпимый гомофоб


----------



## Кирилл

не,мне кажется это баян...


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> мне кажется это баян...


Конечно это 100% прикол, от того и весело)))


----------



## Sfera

та нет, ребятки.. Это реальная хрень от партии зеленых в Германии, мне знакомая прислала, она там живет


----------



## Arbitr

Sfera, та ну Машуль.. баян
вот что нашел от 7.11.2013,


----------



## Sfera

не я про это


Sfera написал(а):


> выступают за легализацию секса с детьми и в кругу семьи


----------



## Arbitr

Sfera, вот это вообще ппц, за это и вбить можно... и этому заявлению в свете последних событий я верю


----------



## iskander-k

*С начала 2014 года в Евросоюзе вступила в силу директива, в соответствии с которой каждый поросенок должен иметь свою любимую игрушку.*



У свиней должны быть игрушки - такое требование содержится в директиве Евросоюза, вступившей в силу с начала этого года. Свиньи должны иметь постоянный доступ к материалам, которые должны быть им интересны, гласит директива. Главная цель новой директивы - обеспечить благополучие животных, передает портал «Земля. Хроники жизни».


Источник


----------



## shestale

*В английском порту в контейнере обнаружены нелегалы*






_
Группа нелегальных иммигрантов численностью более 30 человек обнаружена полицией в порту Тилбери Докс в графстве Эссекс на юго-востоке Англии. Один из них скончался. Все остальные были доставлены в госпиталь для оказания срочной помощи. Об этом сообщила местная радиостанция LBC._

По данным правоохранительных органов, 31 человек находился в контейнере на грузовом судне, прибывшем из города Зеебрюгге в Бельгии. Задержать нелегалов, среди которых были взрослые и дети, удалось после звонка в полицию бдительного персонала порта.

Медики констатировали смерть одного из нелегальных путешественников, а также плохое физическое состояние девятнадцати пациентов, в том числе семерых детей. Полиция совместно с администрацией порта и службой пограничного контроля Великобритании расследует причины инцидента. К делу подключены также сотрудники бюро несчастных случаев.

Источник: rg.ru


----------



## akok

Ну как-то так


----------



## SNS-amigo

shestale написал(а):


> В английском порту в контейнере обнаружены нелегалы


Еще подробности. Нелегалы были из Индии.
Их было больше 30-ти. Указывается 35. А стучать начали, когда уже стало невмоготу терпеть эту транспортировку.
Даже скот так не возят.


----------



## shestale

akok написал(а):


> Ну как-то так


странно, вроде не 1 апреля...


----------



## Охотник

А что странного. Вспомним как королевство британия уничтожало индусов.
Нацизм тоже зародился не в германии, а в британии. Мы все для них люди второго и третьего сорта.


----------



## shestale

Женщине из России по имени Луиза, проживающей в Германии, грозит тюремный срок за то, что ее дочь, четвероклассница Мелитта, прогуляла урок сексуального просвещения.
Ранее за это уже отсидел в тюрьме и отец Мелитты Евгений, также выходец из России. У Луизы и Евгения 9 детей. И мама, и папа в этой многодетной семье – бывшие россияне, они приехали в Германию с родителями в юности.

Оба родителя прекрасно говорят по-русски и учат русскому языку своих детей. Никогда ни у Луизы, ни у Евгения не было проблем с законом, однако ситуация изменилась после того, как одна из дочерей четы – Мелитта – ушла с урока сексуальной грамотности.

На занятии в деталях разбирали подробности полового акта, девочке стало не по себе и она вышла из класса. Мелитту тут же проводили к директору школы, которая в свою очередь написала жалобу на семью в орган ювенальной юстиции – Службу защиты детей в Германии.

Власти города выписали семье штраф. Потом отцу пришло письмо с требованием явиться в тюрьму, но Евгений не подчинился приказу, поэтому за решетку мужчину отправили в принудительном порядке. Всего этого оказалось недостаточно для властей Германии. Теперь мать Мелитты Луиза обязана отсидеть тюремный срок по той же самой причине: за то, что ее дочь покинула порнографический урок.
источник


----------



## akok

Несоблюдение законов, даже дурных, не дает повода "прогулять" наказание. Кстати, статья яркий пример неумелой политоты.... долой.


----------



## shestale

akok написал(а):


> Кстати, статья яркий пример неумелой политоты.... долой.


Костя, какая политота...это яркий пример современной гейропейской морали.


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Женщине из России по имени Луиза, проживающей в Германии, грозит тюремный срок


А что ее собственно не устраивает?
Хочет жить в гейропе - пусть подчиняется,а не свои права качает которые расходятся с правами в гейропе.
У нас в стране такого нет и я живу тут.
Когда то я желал свалить,но сегодня знаю - дом здесь.
А если уехали из плохой России в хорошую Гейрманию - то пусть там и живут по цветным законам.
Мне ее не жаль.
Жаль девочку.


----------



## akok

shestale написал(а):


> гейропейской морали.


Хорошо там где нас нет  Только почему все дети "елиты" живут в гейропе... не уж то все поголовно "не такие"? А срок скорее всего грозит не за прогул


----------



## shestale

akok написал(а):


> Только почему все дети "елиты" живут в гейропе


Потому что уровень жизни там выше, но мы сейчас не об этом и не о том почему он там выше, ...мы о моральной стороне вопроса, о том что в этом возрасте, когда у ребенка еще не сформировалась психика и т.д., ему рано все это рассказывать и показывать в школе. Нет, я не ханжа и считаю что рассказать можно, а может и нужно, но должны сделать это сами родители, с учетом психо-физического развития ребенка и до той степени, до которой он готов это принять. А тут получается что переложили все на школу, а она всех под одну гребенку и выдает по-полной как нужно правильно совокупляться.
Возможно что этот перекос происходит не везде, вернее так и есть, а может это даже в отдельно взятой школе, в статье не указано, но сам факт этого мне противен. Как правильно напсал Кирилл


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Жаль девочку.


Добавлю...и других подобных детишек, которые еще в силу возраста или каких-то других особенностей организма, не готовы еще к восприятию подобной информации.


----------



## Sfera

akok написал(а):


> Хорошо там где нас нет  Только почему все дети "елиты" живут в гейропе... не уж то все поголовно "не такие"? А срок скорее всего грозит не за прогул


хорошо там, где я есть. 

пишет знакомая, живет в Германии..давно


> Запад тонет в потоке беженцев. Причем мусульманских. В Европе вытесняется коренное население. Так как селить их негде были уже совершенно серьёзные призывы гражданам германии селить их у сбя дома. Вы мол все равно целый день на работе. В Ганновере полуразорённую гостинницу 4 класса заставили заселить беженцами из сирии. Владелец гостнницы наотрез отказался. Теперь он остался и без работы и без средств и без гостинницы. Сотрудники также уволены. Сирийцы предовольны. В австрии простой народ выселяют из государственного жилья. И на фоне этого хаоса раздаются робкие пока гласы - а почему в решении этих проблем не учавствует Россия. Вы меня ещё вспомните. Опять будут Россию санкциями пугать если беженцев не захочет принимать к себе. Люди! Возводите стены на границе!@!@!


----------



## Кирилл

Ну Маша!
Сразу спокойствие вселила,умиротворение...


----------



## SNS-amigo

В Германии узаконили мусульманство, вот они и повалили туда всем миром.


----------



## Sfera

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Ну Маша!
> Сразу спокойствие вселила,умиротворение...


ато
гейропа разваливается на глазах, это видно и по ящику
референдумы всякие об отделении и несогласии
нищета, невоспитанные/необразованные люди, еда модифицированная и искусственная какая-то
отсюда лишний вес у детей, про взрослых вообще молчу. Это просто кошмар

предпочитают...или нет-просто обязаны! работать в другой стране евросоюза, чтобы выжить и избежать диких налогов у себя на родине
так что я люблю свою страну, я могу зарабатывать столько, сколько мне по силам
налоги меня пока мало беспокоят


----------



## shestale

_http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/1436049/_


> _В Швейцарии запущен новый проект по сексуальному воспитанию детей, сообщает швейцарское издание Blick._
> Подразумевается, что теперь подробности интимной жизни взрослых дети будут изучать с *4* лет.


----------



## akok

ИМХО рановато, но хоть так, а не по залету в 8 классе.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Где родился, там и пригодился.


----------



## Sfera

shestale написал(а):


> _http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/1436049/_


да и в рот им компот, пускай сходят с ума, как умеют
там с генофондом и так все плохо, я не против, чтоб они его добили и братскими инцестами в том числе


----------



## shestale

*В Греции по ошибке похоронили живую женщину*
_В Греции на кладбище недалеко от Салоник заживо похоронили 45-летнюю местную жительницу, сообщает ВВС News._
По данным издания, церемония погребения проходила в отношении женщины, умершей от рака. Ее лечащий врач официально констатировал смерть. Но когда женщину похоронили и присутствующие на церемонии родственники уже покинули кладбище, некоторые люди, оставшиеся у могилы, услышали приглушенный женский крик, доносившийся из могилы.
Это вызвало настоящую панику на кладбище. Люди бросились раскапывать могилу, но к тому моменту, когда им удалось вскрыть гроб, женщина была уже мертва.
Медик, прибывший на место инцидента, заявил, что женщина, находившаяся в гробу, была жива и умерла от удушья. Теперь ее семья собирается подавать иск на лечащего врача.


----------



## SNS-amigo

А спорим здесь маразм будет покрепче. 








Конечно, можно подумать, что она хочет вызвать скорую, но позиция пальцев говорит об обратном. Увы.


----------



## Drongo

Ой, да в мае когда правосеки приехали куда-то в Славянск кажется, пальнули мужику в ногу, перебили артерию, мужик умер от потери крови, а люд как водится, снимал на камеру. Оказывается такая смерть ещё хуже чем когда никого нет. Т.к. ты думаешь, помогут и сам можешь ничего не предпринять даже, а тебя будуть "снимать для ютуууууба" и "интересно сколько лайков наберёт это видео".


----------



## shestale

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> но позиция пальцев говорит об обратном


Да там вся ее поза говорит о ... ВАУ!!! Какой классный ролик у меня сейчас получится.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Если присмотреться, то она там не одна "сам-себе-режиссер".
Еще трое имеют позу или уже снявшего сюжет или еще снимающего. Хочется верит, что это не так, но пятый же тоже снимал и выложил это фото в интернет.


----------



## shestale

_«У нас говорят, если бы у бабушки были половые органы дедушки, она и была бы дедушкой»_.

Российский президент даже не предполагал, что эта фраза может иметь дипломатические последствия. Австрийские дипломаты заявили, что гражданка их страны Кончита Вурст действительно имеет внешние половые признаки мужчины, но при этом остаётся женщиной, а когда станет бабушкой, её нельзя будет называть дедушкой. Отреагировала на путинскую шутку и сама певица. В интервью журналистам она заявила, что после того как услышала заявление Путина проплакала всю ночь. Кроме того победительница Евровидения заявила, что готова провести тур по Р"оссии, чтобы развеять негативное отношение к ней россиян. В МИД России уже успели отреагировать на выпады австрийской стороны и заявили, что тур, конечно, можно организовать, но не факт, что Кончита из него вернётся...


----------



## Кирилл

Пущай едет,надо посоветовать этому существу начать турне с Грозного.
Примут с душой,несомненно.
Если потом сможет пусть в Магадан потом едет...


----------



## Sfera

shestale написал(а):


> ействительно имеет внешние половые признаки мужчины, но при этом остаётся женщиной


да пускай приезжает, лапушка. У нас вылечат


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Вот только тура Кончиты по стране нам сейчас и не хватало.


----------



## shestale

Надо бы ему\ей имя сменить, хотя бы на "Полюция" что-ли))


----------



## Sfera




----------



## Кирилл

*Жители Эстонии были шокированы, когда на улицах городов появились большие рекламные плакаты, на которых изображены обнаженные женщины и мужчины и надпись: «Писай под душем!».*

Если заглянуть на сайт, указанный на плакате, становится понятно, что это такая рекламная кампания, призывающая воспользоваться моментом, и, принимая душ, справить малую нужду. По словам инициаторов кампании, за один слив в унитазе расходуется до десяти литров воды.

Таким образом, если человек раз в день будет справлять малую нужду под душем, он сэкономит до 3 тысяч литров питьевой воды в год, семья из двух человек — 6 тыс. литров, из трех человек — 9 тысяч литров и так далее.

А если все жители Эстонии будут так делать, то в год сэкономится до четырех миллиардов литров пригодной для питья воды. Это около 20% всей воды озера Юлемисте, подчеркивают организаторы рекламной кампании.



Спойлер



Tänavatele jõudsid plakatid, milles kutsutakse inimesi duši all pissima! - Reporter


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri, почему эта новость находится в разделе маразм крепчал? Как мне кажется очень здравая мысль, в эпоху когда человечество нещадно потребляет самое время задуматься об экономии ресурсов. Представь что в африке есть страны где люди страдают от жажды, а в цивилизованных странах, после справления малой нужды расходуется 10л. воды.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Chinaski написал(а):


> Представь что в африке есть страны где люди страдают от жажды, а в цивилизованных странах, после справления малой нужды расходуется 10л. воды.


Угу, 'самый богатый умник' Билл Гейтс знает в этом толк. Даже первым попробовал переработанные фекалии и подсчитал, что из отходов жизнедеятельности 100 тыс. человек можно получить 86 тыс. литров питьевой воды и 250 киловатт электроэнергии.  
Билл Гейтс выпил воду, сделанную из человеческих нечистот | Русская служба новостей
Билл Гейтс представил устройство, вырабатывающее воду из человеческих фекалий, и попробовал ее. Видео | БЕЛОРУССКИЕ НОВОСТИ


----------



## Кирилл

Chinaski написал(а):


> почему эта новость находится в разделе маразм крепчал? Как мне кажется очень здравая мысль, в эпоху когда человечество нещадно потребляет самое время задуматься об экономии ресурсов. Представь что в африке есть страны где люди страдают от жажды, а в цивилизованных странах, после справления малой нужды расходуется 10л. воды.


Здравая мысль писать у себя в душе? А в ванной?))
Вместо того,что бы работать над сутью проблемы людям предлагают в душ писать.
Где то читал предлагали унитаз не смывать.
Нормально.

Более того,пусть в странах африки представят что есть страны где лето 3 месяца и половина годового бюджета населения-зимние расходы)))
Да,и напомни...Эстония это какая,говоришь,часть Африки?


----------



## shestale

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> А в ванной?))


Ты точно хочешь услышать ответ?


----------



## Кирилл

shestale написал(а):


> Ты точно хочешь услышать ответ?


Я бы посмотрел еще на того хлопца,которого застукали бы в армии за процессом "спасения человечества" в душе общем)))))


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri, причем здесь армия со своими быдло порядками? Мы же не будем на них равняться, верно? Африка приведена мной лишь для примера, естественно что если я буду справлять малую нужду в ванной или в душе (у меня это одно и тоже, отдельной душевой нету) это не спасет кого то от жажды в Африке, поскольку как ты правильно заметил я нахожусь в России, а страдающие от жажды в Африке, а авторы ролика в Эстонии, а смысл как я вижу в призыве экономичнее относиться к тому что нам дает природа и понимать что все ресурсы исчерпаемые. Представь если все на земле будут так делать, сколько воды будет съэкономлено? Естественно что все так делать ни когда не будут, но как говориться курочка по зернышку клюет. Над сутью проблемы пусть работают ученые и придумывают как ее решить, а каждый человек способен внести свой маленький вклад в общее дело.


----------



## glax24

Так вот оно как, а я все думал зачем особо одаренные люди в лифтах ссат они свой маленький вклад в общее дело вносят. Зата воду сберегли.)))


----------



## Phoenix

Стоит задуматься.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Евровидение, действительно, теперь в одном ряду со всем этим, что на скрине неактивированного видеоролика.


----------



## Candellmans

Security Week 27: обход шифрования в Android, воскрешение Conficker в медицине, IoT ботнет


----------



## Phoenix

Опасная охота: Как игра Pokemon GO становится причиной больших неприятностей
*Опасная охота: Как игра Pokemon GO становится причиной больших неприятностей*
21 июля 2016, 07:05

Набирающая всё большую популярность игра Pokemon GO, использующая функцию дополненной реальности, становится не только способом развлечения, но и поводом для травм, аварий и даже смертей. Так в Боснии и Герцеговине граждане страны ежедневно подвергают себя опасности, заходя на минные поля в поисках покемонов. Организации, занимающиеся разминированием, рекомендуют игрокам обращать внимание на предупреждающие знаки. С чем приходится сталкиваться поклонникам игры Pokemon GO по всему миру – в материале RT.







Reuters
24-летний Том Курри из Новой Зеландии работал барменом в одном из ресторанов до того, как мобильная игра Pokemon GO захватила его внимание. Теперь он планирует за два месяца объехать страну, чтобы поймать всех существующих в игре покемонов.

«Я хотел приключений, — приводит его слова The Guardian. — Я работал шесть лет и нуждался в отдыхе. Pokemon GO дал мне возможность осуществить свою мечту».
Играя в это приложение, людям удавалось найти не совсем обычные для них вещи. Например, в США 19-летняя Шейла Виггинс отправилась искать новых покемонов недалеко от реки и обнаружила плавающий в воде труп мужчины.

Аналогичный случай был зафиксирован в Дании, где гуляющий в поисках покемонов подросток, около 10 вечера обнаружил труп человека, по которому было невозможно определить пол и возраст.

А этот мужчина рисковал утонуть, гуляя по бруклинскому Проспект-парку в поисках покемонов. 

Игра становится опасной и для жизни людей. В Гватемале жертвами бандитов стали двое подростков, которые играли в Pokemon GO.

Посмотреть изображение в Твиттере





Нападение произошло в городе Чикимула. Оба были обстреляны из проезжавшего мимо джипа. В результате нападения 18-летний подросток скончался, а его товарищ был тяжело ранен. На месте атаки были обнаружены 17 гильз.
Мать погибшего сообщила полиции, что не понимает, зачем ее сын вышел из дома, ведь он уже находился в кровати и собирался спать.

Полиция в американском городе Балтимор призывает водителей быть предельно аккуратным за рулём.
Дело в том, что полицейские, стоявшие на тротуаре, стали свидетелями автомобильной аварии. Внедорожник, который передвигался на довольно большой скорости, врезался в машину сотрудников полиции, которые находились рядом с автомобилем.

Догнав внедорожник, полицейские первым дел поинтересовались о состоянии водителя, который только что попал в аварию. Одно тот только произнёс: «Вот что я получил, играя в эту дурацкую игру». Как утверждают стражи порядка, за некоторое время до аварии водитель заигрался в приложение Pokemon GO. 

Игра Pokemon GO, которая была выпущена компанией Nintendo две недели назад, свела с ума геймеров во всём мире. За считаные дни её скачали сотни тысяч человек, и она заняла первые места в App Store и Google Play

Дело в том, что в игре, которую можно установить на любой телефон, используется технология дополненной реальности. Это значит, что при наведении камеры телефона на объекты в реальной жизни меняется и ландшафт игры на экране. Таким образом играть можно только перемещаясь в реальном пространстве. 

Участнику игры Pokemon GO нужно постоянно пребывать в движении, чтобы проходить новые уровни. И это привело уже к ряду комичных и грустных событий.




Как НАСА дурит нас.


----------



## shestale

А вот интересно, покемоны генерируются по какому-то определенному алгоритму(пройденное расстояние, смена пейзажей и т.п.) или это обычный генератор случайных чисел?


----------



## Phoenix

shestale написал(а):


> А вот интересно, покемоны генерируются по какому-то определенному алгоритму(пройденное расстояние, смена пейзажей и т.п.) или это обычный генератор случайных чисел?


Я бы сказал по псевдо случайному алгоритму.. Мне это кажется генеральной репетицией глобальной манипуляции слабоумных геймеров.
ФСБ просят запретить Pokemon Go как "разработку американских спецслужб"


Спойлер: текст



Парламентарий заподозрил, что бесплатное приложение было разработано спецслужбами США "с целью ведения непрерывной разведывательной деятельности". "Пользователи мобильных устройств, на которых будет установлена данная игра, могут стать соучастниками террористического акта либо шпионажа, сами того не подозревая", – пишет Вороненков.

Дело в том, что ловцы "карманных монстров" во время игры делают множество фотографий, а также ведут видеосъемку. По мнению депутата, эти данные без ведома пользователей мобильных устройств могут попасть к злоумышленникам.

Коммунист также отметил, "что с помощью видеоигр органы, ответственные за ведение психологической войны в США, пытаются сформировать образ будущей войны, максимально соответствующий целям и интересам Вашингтона - высокотехнологичной и сверхсовременной "войны 21 века", "войны по-американски".


Несложно понять, что покемоны будут оставаться непойманными в местах, куда доступ пользователей смартфонов невозможен. Это могут быть, в частности, военные базы, секретные предприятия и другие режимные объекты.
В Китае Pokemon GO запрещена: опасаются, что она может выявлять режимные объекты
То есть в случае военных действий можно смело стрелять по не пойманным покемонам ракетами..


----------



## Phoenix

Хотите расскажу вам интересное об игре "Pokemon Go"?

- Разработчик игры: Niantic Labs. Внутренний старт-ап Гугла. Связи Гугла с Большим Братом - гуглите сами, я пойду чуть глубже.

- Ниантик основан Джоном Хэнком (John Hanke), так же основавшим Keyhole, Inc ( "Замочная скважина" ) - проект для картографирования поверхности, выкупленный все тем же Гуглом и создавшим на его базе Гугл-карты, Гугл-Земля, Гугл-Стритс.

- А теперь внимание! Keyhole, Inc спонсировался венчурным фондом In-Q-Tel. Это фонд ЦРУ, вполне официально созданный в 1999 году.

Посредством вышеуказанных аппликаций, были решены важные задачи:

- Обновляемое картографирование поверхности планеты, включая дороги, базы и тд. А ведь когда-то, карты-километровки считались стратегическими и секретными. В гражданские карты даже специально вносились погрешности.

- Автомобили-роботы от Гугл-Стритс заглянули во все переулки, картографировав наши города, машины, лица...

Оставалась одна проблема. Как заглянуть в наши дома, подвалы, тенистые аллеи, казармы, госучереждения и так далее, по списку?

И что бы вы думали? Все та же конторка, Niantic Labs, выпускает гениальную вирусную игрушку, новомодной технологии виртуальной реальности.

Стоит вам скачать приложение, и дать ей соответствущие права (доступ к камере, микрофону, гироскопу, GPS, подключаемым устройствам, в том числе - носителям USB и тд), и ваш телефон тут же завибрирует, сообщая о нахождении первых трех покемонов! (Первая тройка всегда появляется сразу и поблизости).

Игра потребует заснять их со всех сторон, счастливо наградив вас первым успехом. А заодно получив фото помещения где вы находитесь, включая координаты и угол наклона телефона.
Поздравляю вас! Вы только что провели съемку вашей квартиры!

Кстати, устанавливая игру, вы принимаете условия оферты. А она - не простая. Niantic вас официально предупреждает: "Мы сотрудничаем с государственными структурами и частными компаниями. Мы можем раскрыть перед ними любую информацию о вас или вашем ребенке...". Но кто же это читает?
А еще там есть пункт 6: "наша программа не имеет возможности выполнять запрос вашего браузера "Do not track" -"Не следи за мной". Другими словами - следили и будут следить.

Итак, помимо добровольного и радостного картографирования всего и вся, открываются еще забавные возможности.

Например, захочется сами_знаете_кому узнать - что сейчас делается в здании, скажем, ГосДумы? И у десятков депутатов, уборщиц, журналистов - завибрируют телефоны: "Пикачу рядом!!!". И счастливые граждане извлекут свои смартфоны, активируя камеры, микрофоны, GPS, гироскопы... И закрутятся на месте, глядя в экран и нагружая каналы связи терабайтами видеопотка...

Бинго! Мир снова изменился, мир стал другим. Добро пожаловать в новую эру.
Pokemon GO как видеокамера ЦРУ


----------



## Кирилл

Вот эта маразма и к нам пришла:











> Молодые люди, передвигаясь по городу, чаще всего большую часть времени смотрят в свои гаджеты, а лежачий светофор установлен таким образом, что находится на линии взгляда человека, смотрящего в телефон илти планшет. "Объект выглядит как светящаяся стоп-линия (представляет собой светодиодные ленты в асфальте, залитые расплавленным полимером) на стыке проезжей части и тротуара, дублирующая сигнал основного светофора", - .


акцентрируют внимание производители

Блин,а не смотреть в трубофон переходя через дорогу - никак?


----------



## akok

Естественный отбор... не?


----------



## Кирилл

Похоже опоздали с естественным отбором))))
Раз такое дело происходит-они уже захватили мир...(они - тупые люди)


----------



## Dragokas

Ну да, и привыкнут все смотреть в асфальт вместо светофора, а там где такой фишки нет им и кабздец.


----------



## Phoenix

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Раз такое дело происходит-они уже захватили мир...(они - тупые люди)


Блин, но если они тупые, как им это удалось ?! Где логика ? А... тупо захватили плонету, понил


----------



## SNS-amigo

Ну як же, а вдруг покемонстр (*pocke*t-*mon*ster) дорогу перебежит.


----------



## VexMD

Странный инцидент произошел на днях в российской столице. В полицию Москвы пожаловалась местная жительница, заявившая, что ее изнасиловал... покемон! 

Подробнее: Покемон Го в России: москвичка пожаловалась на покемона, изнасиловавшего ее во время сна (ВИДЕО)


----------



## Кирилл

Хотя газетенка то вшивая оказалась...может врут.


----------



## Phoenix

> Проснувшийся муж назвал супругу больной, после чего "жертва" отправилась в полицию с заявлением, а также пошла к гадалке.


Доигралась..
..блин хотел поставить смайлик с покемоном..


----------



## shestale

Инспекторам ГАИ запретили составлять протоколы на судей-нарушителей
Пи...пец! Каста неприкасаемых


----------



## akok

@shestale, не ту профессию выбрали мы


----------



## Кирилл

Это еще что!
У нас вчера чиновники оправдывали отставание по графикам строительства Путину знаете как ?
Прилетел Президент, а ему говорят:
СЛИШКОМ МНОГО ДЕНЕГ!!!!
По ходу это прямо серьезная проблема.
Мол, мы не шевелимся и опаздываем по графику потому что денег так дофига, что мы не можем их ни потратить, ни украсть.
Путин просто офигел...


----------



## shestale

Ага слышал)))


----------



## Tpiikca

shestale написал(а):


> Инспекторам ГАИ запретили составлять протоколы на судей-нарушителей


 а что же дальше?


----------



## akok

Tpiikca написал(а):


> а что же дальше?


Так остальных трогать не запрещали, значит без прибыли не останутся.


----------



## Luys

Читаю всё это и глаза из орбит выкатываются.. Куда мир катится?!


----------



## shestale




----------



## akok

*Онищенко призвал бороться в школах с онанизмом*
Депутат Госдумы, экс-руководитель Роспотребнадзора Геннадий Онищенко заявил в интервью радиостанции "Говорит Москва", что размещенная в интернете информация провоцирует подростков к мастурбации и проблема получила уже большое распространение среди молодежи.






фото: ru.wikipedia.org


Он призвал объяснить детям пагубу мастурбации в рамках общего полового воспитания в школах.
"Здесь есть риск определённый к половому здоровью ребёнка, как мальчика, так и девочки", - предупредил Онищенко.
По словам депутата, необходимо также работать с родителями, которые могут это явление отследить и спрофилактировать.
Однако заниматься профилактикой в школах он призвал прежде всего в "гиперурбанизированных" регионах, поскольку, например, в мусульманских республиках этого не поймут.


----------



## akok

Все остальное уже победили ))))


----------



## Кирилл

Видимо насмотрелся характерной контексной рекламы на основе собственных предпочтений в сети...


----------



## machito

это инстинкт самца... всё зависит от темперамента чела))


----------



## akok

В городке Пана, штат Иллинойс, пожарные сожгли дом, в котором поселилась огромная колония тараканов. Предварительно вокруг дома был выкопан ров и тоже подожжён, чтобы тараканы не перебрались в соседние дома.


----------



## monowar

akok написал(а):


> пожарные сожгли дом, в котором поселилась огромная колония тараканов


А "стасики" к местной химии уже привыкли ? И без поджога никак ? Надо " беднякам " помочь отечественной


----------



## Dragokas

Наверное, тараканы были большие и страшные )))


----------



## shestale




----------



## akok

Косари 2


----------



## Сергій

Severnyj написал(а):


> Зато:
> 
> Более половины школьников Ленобласти решили изучать православие


Там "Более половины школьников решили изучать православие" - пустая трата времени, ничему нужному они не научатся. Будут верить что Землю можно потопить всемирным потопом, и даже не задумаются, что черепахи или киты ,на которых держится Земля, все равно будут всплывать.
[automerge]1541159173[/automerge]


thyrex написал(а):


> "Ну, погоди!" теперь разрешен для 18+
> 
> «Ну, погоди!» под запретом


А про что там? У меня этот адрес не открывается


----------



## Dragokas

Ну всё, спасение человечества в руках черепахи 

Ой, у неё нет рук, ошибочка вышла ...


----------



## Сергій

akok написал(а):


> В городке Пана, штат Иллинойс, пожарные сожгли дом, в котором поселилась огромная колония тараканов.


Ну ладно дом сожгли... но тараканов же надо было в резервацию переселить. Живодеры.


----------



## shestale

akok написал(а):


> Косари 2


Это им ещё подфартило, а то ведь могли заставить траву покрасить в зелёный цвет


----------



## Сергій

Когда то Пентагон официально объявил войну тараканам, потом официально признал поражение. Значит и в нем тараканы розвелись немеренно... может Пентагон сжечь?


----------



## akok

Тараканы переживут нас всех.


----------



## Сергій

Они жили миллионы лет до нас и будут жить после нас. Ученые говорили, что они (и грибы) переживут ядерную войну


----------



## shestale

Сергій написал(а):


> Ученые говорили, что они (и грибы) переживут ядерную войну


@Сергій, вы ещё про крыс забыли...


----------



## akok




----------



## monowar

Вот ,как нас бояться глистократы


----------



## machito

Судя по видео индификации нет, а значит можно по любому имеющемуся аусвэйсу зайти


----------



## Кирилл

Это че, еще предложено все что имеет IMEI облагать налогом 100 р за регистрацию - что бы нас от террорюг защитить...просто так страшно, а когда 100 р за каждый гаджет в год будешь платить, то все - тогда тебя будут от террорюг защищать, и все - не страшно.
А так нет вот налога 100 р и все, некому в стране народ защитить.


----------



## monowar

Кирилл написал(а):


> А так нет вот налога 100 р и все, некому в стране народ защитить.


Это точно,парень по контракту служил ,ушёл ,рассказывал - рота укомплектована 100% - на построении если есть 50% то это  что-то , а остальные - ??? Но жалование получает вся рота исправно


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> облагать налогом


так Россия самая облагаемая пипец как, за все нужно доплачивать проплачивать кидать на лапу


----------



## Кирилл

У нас праздник, товарищи.
Универсиада.
Наслаждайтесь, пока еще гуглится...


----------



## akok

Посмотреть вложение IMG_2254.mp4


----------



## Кирилл

За что же так с ними))


----------



## shestale

Писали, что так в старину поступали на масленицу. Вот устроители этого праздника и решили воссоздать старинный обычай. Но сейчас это смотрится уже как кощунство(глумление над блинами ).


----------



## akok




----------



## monowar

Есть такое на Севере


----------



## akok

Простовидеооумныхвещахкоторыемынепонимаем.шутка


----------



## machito

@akok, это новый язык программирования 


Спойлер: ОТЗЫВЫ ПОД ВИДЕО ЮТЮБ






> херам башим нашим котом - это заклинание какое ? я случайно сатану сейчас не вызову ??? ......памагите





> Пока она коворила, я стал воздушной планетой. Моё поле в магазине номер шеть, примут по учебнику!





> Это шизофрения. Бред+мания величия+ выдуманные слова, все видео не смотрел, хватило нескольких секунд





> Походу, у неё учился Оксимирон





> "Да что ты, черт побери, такое несешь?"





> Слушаю вас много лет , последние видио ни о чем ..








Спойлер



бадэ падэ хошер башка


----------



## Кирилл

У меня вывих уха и растяжение мозга...


----------



## Dragokas

если удалить иностранные слова и потом сделать автозамену, то вполне можно понять, о чём говорит ))


----------



## Кирилл

Dragokas написал(а):


> если удалить иностранные слова и потом сделать автозамену, то вполне можно понять, о чём говорит ))


Эм...на...зачем?


----------



## Severnyj

*Роскачество рекомендует заклеивать камеру и микрофон ноутбука*
Специалисты дали рекомендации, как обезопасить свой компьютер и смартфон от хакеров






© AP Photo/John Locher
Эксперты Центра цифровой экспертизы Роскачества подготовили рекомендации, как обезопасить свой компьютер и смартфон от хакеров.
Специалисты напоминают, что на компьютере в обязательном порядке должен быть установлен антивирус и обновленное ПО. Кроме того, они рекомендуют заклеивать камеру и микрофон на то время, когда они не используются. Это можно сделать с помощью скотча, изоленты или специальной шторки.


"Оказавшись на компьютере или смартфоне, вредоносная программа-шпион выполняет "полезную нагрузку", заложенную в нее создателем - она способна не только копировать документы, перехватывать нажатия клавиш, читать сообщения жертвы, но и активировать микрофон или камеру на устройстве", - отметил руководитель департамента системных решений Group-IB Антон Фишман. По его словам, так работает шпионская программа Pegasus, которая атаковала Android и iOS через уязвимость в старых версиях мессенджера WhatsApp. 
Что касается смартфонов, как отмечают эксперты, гаджеты постоянно шпионят за своими владельцами. По их словам, это происходит даже при отключенном доступе к камере или микрофону.

Как отмечается, в исследованиях специалисты центра опираются на стандарт, в котором одним из требований к мобильным приложениям является наличие запроса только оправданных разрешений. Роскачество рекомендует внимательно относиться к запрашиваемым доступам мобильных приложений: ограничивать доступ к микрофону, камере, фотогалерее, геолокации, если это не сказывается на работоспособности необходимых функций приложений.
"Вынуждены констатировать, что, действительно, заклейка камеры и микрофона - уже не паранойя, а одно из правил "цифровой гигиены", - отметил заместитель руководителя Роскачества Илья Лоевский.









Роскачество рекомендует заклеивать камеру и микрофон ноутбука


Специалисты дали рекомендации, как обезопасить свой компьютер и смартфон от хакеров




tass.ru


----------



## akok




----------



## ToRnNeO

Severnyj написал(а):


> Роскачество рекомендует заклеивать камеру и микрофон ноутбука


и свечку рядом ставить, чтобы сто процентная защита со всех сторон была


----------



## Candellmans

*«Дочка» Nestle отказалась от эскимо, чтобы не оскорблять эскимосов*


20.06.20
Американский производитель мороженого Dreyer’s (дочка Nestle) решил отказаться от названия фирменного мороженого Eskimo Pie. Фирма считает словосочетание оскорбительным для эскимосов — народов Гренландии, канадского Нунавута, Аляски и восточных районов Чукотского автономного округа.

«Мы привержены идее стать частью решения вопроса расового равенства, и признаем, что это уничижительный термин»,— сказала руководителя отдела маркетинга компании Элизабелл Маркес The Wall Street Journal.

По данным Смитсоновского института, эскимо придумали Кристиан Нельсон и шоколатье Рассел Стовер в 1920 году, его запатентовали в 1922 году. Логотипом продукта стало изображение мальчика в меховой кухлянке — одежде эскимосов.

Компании США и Великобритании начали извиняться за то, что в прошлом были связаны с рабством и работорговлей на фоне протестов против расизма. Акции проходят во многих странах из-за смерти афроамериканца Джорджа Флойда после задержания полицией США.









«Дочка» Nestle отказалась от эскимо, чтобы не оскорблять эскимосов


Подробнее на сайте




www.kommersant.ru


----------



## Sergey566

Candellmans написал(а):


> из-за смерти афроамериканца Джорджа Флойда после задержания полицией США.


Где то читал что у него были *личные негативные отношения* с полицейским который его задерживал !!!

А раздули ого го )))


----------



## Theriollaria

stop covid


by sergacoub




coub.com


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Dragokas

@Theriollaria, то-то видео-шутка, а вот реальный кейс, так чтобы не смеяться а плакать:


----------



## machito

Dragokas написал(а):


> то-то видео-шутка, а вот реальный кейс, так чтобы не смеяться а плакать:


новичка в сервис принимали, экзамен был  либо так фейковый видос ноут на выброс... городские мастера любят себя пиарить


----------



## AlexZir

machito написал(а):


> фейковый видос ноут на выброс


там скорее другая ситуация, владелец решил сэкономить на ремонте и обратился вместо нормального авторизованного сервис-центра к ближайшему мастеру на выезде, а дальше пошло-поехало. Возможно, изначально была цель заработать на претензиях по ремонту, но не прокатило. В итоге ноут был продан по цене металлолома автору ролика и после этого был восстановлен. Есть ещё и вторая часть этого марлезонского балета.


----------



## machito

AlexZir написал(а):


> там скорее другая ситуация, владелец решил сэкономить на ремонте и обратился вместо нормального авторизованного сервис-центра к ближайшему мастеру на выезде


нет таких мастеров и ремонтов, это нужно быть полным идиотом или еще кем не знаю как назвать... однозначно это лажа и не правда.


----------



## machito

вторая часть ноутбук в ипотеку


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> нет таких мастеров и ремонтов, это нужно быть полным идиотом или еще кем не знаю как назвать... однозначно это лажа и не правда.


Разное бывает. История из жизни. Перестал заряжаться планшет. Его пользовали как книгочиталку (собственно он как книгочиталка с хорошим экраном, софтом под чтение и продавался). Часто читали и заряжали. вот и перестал заряжать. Сдали в ремонт. Те сказали что заменили блок с разъемами. Отдали. Дома планшет не заряжался но соединялся с ПК. Вернули. Те еще чет помудрили. Сказали что виноват БП, и или заряжацца будет или с ПК соединяться (проводом) потому что бп нестандартный. Потом еще чет сделали. И он перестал работать вовсе. Затребовали денег. Да они и отдали даже. Вот только курс у.е был иной и то, что стоило 300 баксов превратилось в чуть больше сотки. Ну купили какойто дешевый планшет, читать то надо.
Потом товарищу отдал. Он этим дома занимается для себя и иногда другим чинит. Оказалось ремонтники ушатали мат-плату. Вернее спалили чип процессора и до кучи потом пытались какието защиты от КЗ выпаять чем окончательно добили всё.
БП целый но провод перегнулся в районе разъема. Чтобы заряжало у заменного провода надо было просто 2 контакта местами перекинуть (типа защита производителем, чтобы тока их БП пользовали). Материнку заказал у канадца через ибей (планшет канадской компании KOBO). Соединили -работает. Жаль загнулся т.к я ему скинул настройки а наново зарегать устройство не дает, ввиду старого неподдерживаемого Андроида (2.3 версии). А я блин даже акумулятор заменный прикупил. И тут такой облом...

Так что ремонтники даже не смогли понеять почему бп не заряжает и что нужно сделать, не спалив материнку при этом.


----------



## machito

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Так что ремонтники даже не смогли понеять почему бп не заряжает и что нужно сделать, не спалив материнку при этом.


всё это ясно и понятно. но я имею ввиду такую ахинею с пайкой и заменой... это каким нужно быть уродом чтоб так химичить не на шутку


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> всё это ясно и понятно. но я имею ввиду такую ахинею с пайкой и заменой... это каким нужно быть уродом чтоб так химичить не на шутку


Видео - это явный стеб на тему ремонта был.


----------



## iskander-k

@Theriollaria, может быть..
Мне сегодня принесли аппарат на ремонт , типа по гарантии, с претензиями. За полгода до этого этот клиент был.
Провожу как пологается первичный осмотр...включил выключил, и не оставляет чувство, что что то не то..
бывает такое...переворачиваю и оппа, на аппарате, на винтах заводская наклейка пломба...
Клиенту сообщаю что он не тот аппарат принес, клиент кипеж подымает, а у меня мысля что он решил на дурняк другой аппарат нахаляву отремонтить, подымаю старые записи тыкаю ему , что у него даже другая модель была! Клиент тыц мыц и задний ход типа он вспомнил, что тот аппарат отдал родственнику а этот у него взял и типа забыл. Аппарат клиенту в руки и досвидос...


----------



## iskander-k

machito написал(а):


> всё это ясно и понятно. но я имею ввиду такую ахинею с пайкой и заменой... это каким нужно быть уродом чтоб так химичить не на шутку


У меня часто попадается аппаратура после подобных химиков, что диву даешься, тем более что найти замену аналог не проблема...


----------



## Кирилл

iskander-k написал(а):


> @Theriollaria, может быть..
> Мне сегодня принесли аппарат на ремонт , типа по гарантии, с претензиями. За полгода до этого этот клиент был.
> Провожу как пологается первичный осмотр...включил выключил, и не оставляет чувство, что что то не то..
> бывает такое...переворачиваю и оппа, на аппарате, на винтах заводская наклейка пломба...
> Клиенту сообщаю что он не тот аппарат принес, клиент кипеж подымает, а у меня мысля что он решил на дурняк другой аппарат нахаляву отремонтить, подымаю старые записи тыкаю ему , что у него даже другая модель была! Клиент тыц мыц и задний ход типа он вспомнил, что тот аппарат отдал родственнику а этот у него взял и типа забыл. Аппарат клиенту в руки и досвидос...


Я когда рекламации по технике принимаю - так каждый второй это "только вот один раз из коробки достал и все сломалось само по себе!"
Любопытно, что продавцы моих клиентов часто ведутся на кипишь покупателя и сдуру возвращают деньги/ или меняют на месте.
И попадают на деньги.
Агрессивный потребитель это практически 100% какая то неправда в ситуации.
Такое поведение как раз и рассчитано на то, что бы кого то сбить с толку и добиться своей цели - на халяву искупить свои косяк.


----------



## akok

Или потребителя достали в край и он агрессивен сам по себе. Этого исключать тоже нельзя.


----------



## machito

Кирилл написал(а):


> Агрессивный потребитель это практически 100% какая то неправда в ситуации.


это ты рассуждаешь как умный человек, колхознику и крестьянину же не до культуры общения, он потратил деньги которые потоп заработал так сказать по тысячи. Это в городах наглые утырки


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> это ты рассуждаешь как умный человек, колхознику и крестьянину же не до культуры общения, он потратил деньги которые потоп заработал так сказать по тысячи. Это в городах наглые утырки


Та надо отдать должное, что и наши сервисы официальные тот еще трэшак. В духе: сломалась флешка? Ну ты и дур*к. Кстати бывало и наоборот. Я раз память сдал по гарантии -не работает типа. Оказалось что перезатягивал при установке кулера винты на сокете и ближайшая к сокету разъемина памяти переставала работать. Отпускание "закрутки" чудесным образом всё "чинило". Выяснил уже по ходу разговора с тестером фирмы, который вежливо хоть раздраженно спрашивал нахиба я притащил ему рабочее железо на тест? Причем ситуация повторялась аж 2 раза. Первый раз на еще 775 сокете куда был вставлен горячий Xeon и здорровенный вентилятор от DeepCool Icewing _5_ Pro.


----------



## machito

Theriollaria написал(а):


> Отпускание "закрутки" чудесным образом всё "чинило".


люди первый рас которые решают почистить системник сами пылесосом после чистки не могут включить  умудряются что нибудь да навредить... а тут перегибы платы. Скорее всего микротрещина образовалась либо какой смд компонент отходит от пайки


----------



## Theriollaria

machito написал(а):


> люди первый рас которые решают почистить системник сами пылесосом после чистки не могут включить  умудряются что нибудь да навредить... а тут перегибы платы. Скорее всего микротрещина образовалась либо какой смд компонент отходит от пайки


Ходил к дохтуру лет с 8 тому. Докторица и медсестра примерно одного возраста. Видать после института только или оч близко. Расспрашивали кем работаю. Докторица жаловалась, что тоже пылесосила ноут и системник и после они перестали работать. Та я сам помню что на мамином ковре (на полу) пылесос Филипс норм так статикой бьется. Там что угодно сжечь можно из электроники.
ЗЫ: я както гадкой пастой "серебрянкой" от кулеров Титан заляпал сокет. А из недавнего -пытался защитную крышку на сокет надеть



 Типа такой. И погнул нафик ножки сокету. Итого у меня новая материнка из-за рукажопости внезапной.


----------



## iskander-k

akok написал(а):


> Или потребителя достали в край и он агрессивен сам по себе. Этого исключать тоже нельзя.


Если сам по себе клиент гав..стый, то он будет агрессивно бегать от одного сервиса к другому, у нас почти все друг друга знают. И если клиент по сути бык, и по любой мелочи , типа цена вдруг перестала нравится и он начинает возмущаться, скандалить то отказываешься от ремонта и посылаешь к другому мастеру, который к тому моменту будет иметь данные о скандалисте.
Иногда попадаются клиенты которые из-за скидки в итоговой цене за ремонт устраивают театральные скандалы.))))
Ну и главное правило- никогда клиенту не наговариваю на другого мастера, даже если тот мастер виновен в дефекте, кроме явных механических поломок( тогда советую отнести туда где делал) . Остальное Если могу исправляю, а если не желаю ,то отказываю в ремонте.


----------



## iskander-k

Theriollaria написал(а):


> ЗЫ: я както гадкой пастой "серебрянкой" от кулеров Титан заляпал сокет


Я как то по ошибке, клиент отвлек, залил не ту прошивку в аппарат, соответственно образовался полутруп, в инете не нашел такую, пришлось вспоминать у кого был аналогичный и попросить на время, хорошо, что оказался знакомый , выдумывать не надо было зачем мне его аппарат.


----------



## machito

iskander-k написал(а):


> Если сам по себе клиент гав..стый, то он будет агрессивно бегать от одного сервиса к другому, у нас почти все друг друга знают. И если клиент по сути бык, и по любой мелочи , типа цена вдруг перестала нравится и он начинает возмущаться, скандалить то отказываешься от ремонта и посылаешь к другому мастеру, который к тому моменту будет иметь данные о скандалисте.


С такими лучше не связываться. Помню тоже подписался под ремонт системника, а потом не рас пожалел...


----------



## Sandor

Часть постов перенесена сюда.


----------

